# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs > [Release] Enigma.D3.MapHack

## enigma32

Very basic tool for showing monsters, chests and wreckables on minimap.
Source can be found at GitHub - Enigma32/Enigma.D3 - Current branch: GitHub - Enigma32/Enigma.D3 at post-obfuscation-patchwork


The program is compiled as 64-bit and supports *only* 64-bit D3 client.

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649*-x64-*r1*
* updated for *2.6.1.50649*

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649*-x64-*r2*
* enables option for TTS (text to speech) callout of ancient/primal items dropped (no idea how well it works for non-english)

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649*-x64-*r3
** enables option to show a ray (line) to ancient (and primal) items on the ground
* enables option to show skill cooldown
* fixes performance issue for when inventory or stash is open

Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.*51663*-x64-*r1
** updated for *2.6.1.51663

*Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.*51663*-x64-*hax03
** might help if nothing is shown even though MH is saying "Attached to D3"

Attachment 53520

Attachment 61396

Known Issues
* Overlay might stop showing anything when creating a new game (restart of MapHack should solve it).


Troubleshooting

*Get an error indicating D3DCOMPILER_47.dll missing on Windows 7?*
Try follow this link for a solution: Access Denied

*Can't see anything on the minimap?*
Make sure game runs in Windowed mode, either *Windowed* or *Windowed (Fullscreen)*.

----------


## SeaDragon

Thanks very much
I'm not a C programmer
 :gtfo:

----------


## siwucha

100 % safe ? banned ??

----------


## enigma32

> 100 % safe ? banned ??


No, to both questions. I do not recommend that you use this program since you have to ask those questions.

----------


## siwucha

I use it 2 days and for now nothing is there  :Smile:

----------


## SeaDragon

Everything is safe

----------


## Naudus

working great. Thank you!

----------


## Naudus

loving this mod... I am use to turbohud, but being able to play 64bit with this one has me won

----------


## enigma32

New build compatible with 2.6.0.46006 uploaded

----------


## Naudus

Great, Thank you.

----------


## johnbl

Hi enigma32, when I try to run the maphack it outputs an error about D3DCOMPILER_47.dll missing. This is on Windows 7 64-bit.
I checked and according to this you can redistribute it.

----------


## siwucha

Thx for upgrade  :Smile:

----------


## scirocco72

Thx, works pefectly

----------


## jack3dm

Is not working for me.
Windows 10 Enterprise x64
Diablo III 32bit/64bit
Attach to D3! but no effect on minimap.
Do I require more tools for make it work properly?

----------


## enigma32

> Hi enigma32, when I try to run the maphack it outputs an error about D3DCOMPILER_47.dll missing. This is on Windows 7 64-bit.
> I checked and according to this you can redistribute it.


Based on this link: https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/...-7-windows-ser



> The .NET Framework 4.7 on Windows 7 SP1, Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1 and Windows Server 2012 has a new dependency on a *%windir%\system32\D3DCompiler_47.dll* file for WPF. It's required to be installed first before the .NET Framework 4.7 product can be installed.


this is a file related to .NET Framework 4.7 and WPF. The build I make targets .NET Framework 4.6 and the app.config file further suggests to .NET Runtime that 4.6 is the version to use. Not sure in what cases this file is really required. Got other WPF-based programs targeting .NET 4.6 running fine on Windows 7 without special configuration.

Seems to be Windows 7 issue only, and I suppose it's because it's in Extended Support, so you only get security updates. I will not deploy additional files to support this.





> Is not working for me.
> Windows 10 Enterprise x64
> Diablo III 32bit/64bit
> Attach to D3! but no effect on minimap.
> Do I require more tools for make it work properly?


If you run D3 in fullscreen (non-windowed) then the tool can't draw anything above it. Could that be it?

----------


## jack3dm

Windowed Diablo 3.
No effect :S
https://i.imgur.com/25PSJ1R.jpg

I will try to reinstall .net 4.6

----------


## jack3dm

I have 4.6.2, no effect, still does not work.
The procedure is:
Launch Diablo 3 64bit in window mode.
Launch your mod which shows green state.

----------


## enigma32

> I have 4.6.2, no effect, still does not work.
> The procedure is:
> Launch Diablo 3 64bit in window mode.
> Launch your mod which shows green state.


No clue then, sorry  :Frown: 
I'll add error tracing to next version (no ETA). It could be a rendering issue, but it could also be that a memory read constantly fails (DebugView would spam messages if that's the case, but they do not contain enough info for me to fix).

----------


## johnbl

> Based on this link: https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/...-7-windows-ser
> 
> this is a file related to .NET Framework 4.7 and WPF. The build I make targets .NET Framework 4.6 and the app.config file further suggests to .NET Runtime that 4.6 is the version to use. Not sure in what cases this file is really required. Got other WPF-based programs targeting .NET 4.6 running fine on Windows 7 without special configuration.
> 
> Seems to be Windows 7 issue only, and I suppose it's because it's in Extended Support, so you only get security updates. I will not deploy additional files to support this.


That update installed the dll. It's working now, thanks!

----------


## Venk2017

Hi, 

i tried it on Win8.1 64bit i have the same issue like jack3dm.

%windir%\system32\D3DCompiler_47.dll 
D3DCompiler_43.dll	2.526.056	26.05.2010 12:41	-a--

Looks old :/ 
Can i use the win7 update, if needed?

----------


## enigma32

> Hi, 
> 
> i tried it on Win8.1 64bit i have the same issue like jack3dm.
> 
> %windir%\system32\D3DCompiler_47.dll 
> D3DCompiler_43.dll 2.526.056 26.05.2010 12:41 -a--
> 
> Looks old :/ 
> Can i use the win7 update, if needed?


Maybe. See if you have anything pending in Windows Updates first. I got the file created on my system June 15th.
I wonder if it's Visual Studio 2017 that does something weird..

*EDIT: Nevermind, you're not even talking about the issue related to that file :P*

----------


## teaown

Thanks to you I can play this game again. Where can I donate?

----------


## enigma32

> Thanks to you I can play this game again. Where can I donate?


Glad to hear  :Smile: 
I've added a donate button to the github readme for you!

----------


## Naudus

this tool is so amazing, all i have to say... I use it daily when i play, and it truly makes the game more fun. Thank you so much Enigma32... I will donate when i can buddy. Thanks!

----------


## b0ob1ik

*enigma32* Thanks for the free software, good luck!

----------


## mapy

Im used Win 10 64bit, Window mode, Game in 64bit and the the question is what u see in the Picture....  :Wink:  
whats wrong??? XD

----------


## jack3dm

Okay guys here is my answer to those folks who didn't get to make it work properly, like me before.

So *you need .net framework version 4.6.0* installed, no more, no less, just 4.6.0
I had different versions of .net and enigmas hack was not working, only on 4.6.0
How to: Determine which .NET Framework versions are installed | Microsoft Docs

Here you go folks.

----------


## johnbl

Working flawlessly here.

----------


## laurens362

waiting for a d3 process..

how to fix this?:S

----------


## enigma32

> Im used Win 10 64bit, Window mode, Game in 64bit and the the question is what u see in the Picture....  
> whats wrong??? XD


My best guess is that it has something to do with DPI, perhaps you have a 4K screen. I'll do some tests at some point...




> Okay guys here is my answer to those folks who didn't get to make it work properly, like me before.
> 
> So *you need .net framework version 4.6.0* installed, no more, no less, just 4.6.0
> I had different versions of .net and enigmas hack was not working, only on 4.6.0
> How to: Determine which .NET Framework versions are installed | Microsoft Docs
> 
> Here you go folks.


Really weird, but glad it worked out for you  :Smile:  I suspect it might've executed some repair operation.




> waiting for a d3 process..
> 
> how to fix this?:S


Start D3?  :Smile:  The name of the process is "Diablo III.exe" or "Diablo III64.exe" right? Does D3 run as a different user perhaps, so the program can't find the process?

----------


## mapy

> My best guess is that it has something to do with DPI, perhaps you have a 4K screen. I'll do some tests at some point...


Yes is 4k and is have test it with 150% DPI, with 100% DPI or 200& DPI. Same Problem.

----------


## sparkfist

> My best guess is that it has something to do with DPI, perhaps you have a 4K screen. I'll do some tests at some point...


Finderskeepers has the same issue, It seems like its related to 16:10 monitors but works fine with 16:9.

FindersKeepers

----------


## enigma32

> Finderskeepers has the same issue, It seems like its related to 16:10 monitors but works fine with 16:9.
> 
> FindersKeepers


Thanks for pointing that out. I tried the Window in 16:10 resolution, works fine. I do think it has to do with window Height which is used to determine the UI scaling. The UI scaling has a cap at some value so I'll just need to figure that out and verify it.

----------


## enigma32

Tried playing around with a 4K monitor but I'm unable to reproduce the issue... I tried 16:10 desktop resolution and all kinds of weird things.

----------


## jack3dm

So which resolution is perfect to make it playable?
I have these settings in D3Prefs:



```

DisplayModeFlags "0"
DisplayModeWindowMode "1"
DisplayModeWinLeft "2613"
DisplayModeWinTop "47"
DisplayModeWinWidth "1920"
DisplayModeWinHeight "1200"
DisplayModeUIOptWidth "1920"
DisplayModeUIOptHeight "1200"
DisplayModeWidth "1920"
DisplayModeHeight "1200"
DisplayModeRefreshRate "60"
DisplayModeBitDepth "32"
DisplayModeMSAALevel "1" 


```

----------


## fgriasa

what's the problem @@

----------


## Borbers

another problem:
if there are elites (yellow, blue) and i kill them then sometime [very often] appears in the near area same colored circles of them at "normal" monsters instead in grey..

----------


## enigma32

New version uploaded!

It should fix DPI issues (managed to reproduce the misaligned minimap issue).
It should also take care of ghost updates (showing dead monsters, or showing them as something else).

EDIT: Meh.. now it started to bug out on me. Monsters freezing on the minimap, not updating position, not disappearing... I'll try to find a fix.
EDIT2: Now everything seems to run just fine.. only that one greater rift that went loco.

----------


## enigma32

> EDIT: Meh.. now it started to bug out on me. Monsters freezing on the minimap, not updating position, not disappearing... I'll try to find a fix.
> EDIT2: Now everything seems to run just fine.. only that one greater rift that went loco.


This should be fixed now with r3.

----------


## Borbers

thx for the new one..

edit: works all for me..thx

p.s. how it is possible to "preload" and display the map which is actually loaded in memory??
I have seen this in a very old mh..

----------


## enigma32

> p.s. how it is possible to "preload" and display the map which is actually loaded in memory??
> I have seen this in a very old mh..


For each scene, there's a flag indicating if it's fully visible from start or not, e.g. towns. One could write to set this flag for all scenes (but I don't want to do memory writes in this tool). Another option is to read the texture, combine that with an opacity mask and show the undiscovered parts of each scene in an overlay. This is something I have on my TODO.

----------


## Borbers

> For each scene, there's a flag indicating if it's fully visible from start or not, e.g. towns. One could write to set this flag for all scenes (but I don't want to do memory writes in this tool). Another option is to read the texture, combine that with an opacity mask and show the undiscovered parts of each scene in an overlay. This is something I have on my TODO.


that would be very nice..can't await it :-)

----------


## becytr

All clickable objects are shown as chest. Is it possible for you to filter proper chests?

----------


## enigma32

> All clickable objects are shown as chest. Is it possible for you to filter proper chests?


I'll look into it. What chests are you interested in? Maybe it's just resplendent and cursed chests?

----------


## Noituri

Any chance to show full map?

----------


## Torpedoes

> Any chance to show full map?


Can't be done because the server doesn't send you that information until you're there. It doesn't even send you enemy information until you get close to it.

----------


## sibger

Very usefull thing, thank you for this and your hard work, but one question that bother me - can i get in trouble using this? I mean playing casually without breaking ToS like it was with Thud story, I never used such stuff in d3 ever

----------


## Noituri

> Can't be done because the server doesn't send you that information until you're there. It doesn't even send you enemy information until you get close to it.


I mean how TH & FK shows unexplored map.

Edit: I'm blind.

----------


## Borbers

like enigma said one page before:




> For each scene, there's a flag indicating if it's fully visible from start or not, e.g. towns. One could write to set this flag for all scenes (but I don't want to do memory writes in this tool). Another option is to read the texture, combine that with an opacity mask and show the undiscovered parts of each scene in an overlay. This is something I have on my TODO.

----------


## enigma32

> Very usefull thing, thank you for this and your hard work, but one question that bother me - can i get in trouble using this? I mean playing casually without breaking ToS like it was with Thud story, I never used such stuff in d3 ever


It breaks ToS like all other 3rd party software so sure, this can get you into trouble. In my opinion (for whatever that's worth), it's highly unlikely.

----------


## d2k2

> For each scene, there's a flag indicating if it's fully visible from start or not, e.g. towns. One could write to set this flag for all scenes (but I don't want to do memory writes in this tool). Another option is to read the texture, combine that with an opacity mask and show the undiscovered parts of each scene in an overlay. This is something I have on my TODO.


Are the revealed parts stored here SNOScene.x180_NavZoneDefinition.x08_NavCells ?

How to acces this over the new MemoryContext?

edit:
I guess NavZoneDefintion is not implemented yet in Enigma.D3.MemoryModel.Core.Scene.

----------


## enigma32

Updated for 2.6.1.47710

----------


## AL3x3y0

. .

----------


## swiftnoise

is there a install guid how to get this to start working never used before, please and thank you

----------


## enigma32

> So what's up with this TODO?


No progress. No ETA. But I might look at it later today.




> is there a install guid how to get this to start working never used before, please and thank you


Unzip (anywhere), run Enigma.D3.MapHack.exe either before or after D3 is started, does not matter. Should be very straightforward  :Smile:

----------


## swiftnoise

Hey, yea i thought it would be straight forward, but i dont seem to have that exact fold Engima.D3.MapHack.exe is there a folder im suppose to rename? i extracted all. just cant locate the exe folder to run

----------


## enigma32

> Hey, yea i thought it would be straight forward, but i dont seem to have that exact fold Engima.D3.MapHack.exe is there a folder im suppose to rename? i extracted all. just cant locate the exe folder to run


Do you have a file named just *Enigma.D3.MapHack*? The executable should have the same icon as my avatar. There is another file called Enigma.D3.MapHack*.exe.config*, but if your explorer hides known file types then that might appear to be Enigma.D3.MapHack.exe, while the actual exe has no file extension shown.

----------


## swiftnoise

> Do you have a file named just *Enigma.D3.MapHack*? The executable should have the same icon as my avatar. There is another file called Enigma.D3.MapHack*.exe.config*, but if your explorer hides known file types then that might appear to be Enigma.D3.MapHack.exe, while the actual exe has no file extension shown.


Shooot i had the wrong file downloaded, form first page i click wrong one i tried the zip one youi have linked on and its working  :Smile: . thank you

----------


## Le_Vagabond

Eyh Enigma, thanks for this.

Do you think you could add the map tile reveal that THUD has to your tool ?

It would be very appreciated.

----------


## johnbl

> Eyh Enigma, thanks for this.
> 
> Do you think you could add the map tile reveal that THUD has to your tool ?
> 
> It would be very appreciated.


The answer is on this very page.

----------


## b00lean1337

Odd, have 2.6.1.47710 and doesn't seem to work. 

Big fan! Thanks in advance.

----------


## z-man

Enigma Hi there thx for the relase but how can i use it after it says attached to to D3 is there any hot key that must be pressed i cannot find any readme file or FAQ for noobs :Smile:

----------


## z-man

Enigma Hi there thx for the relase but how can i use it after it says attached to to D3 is there any hot key that must be pressed i cannot find any readme file or FAQ for noobs

----------


## Pladook

Thank, It work

----------


## z-man

> Thank, It work


Padlock can you please help me with explai how does the map reaver work is there any install guide or any key to press after its attached?

----------


## Pladook

> Padlock can you please help me with explai how does the map reaver work is there any install guide or any key to press after its attached?


I don't know your mean? For me unzip (any there)> enter the game > switch to map hack folder> launch Enigma.D3.MapHack> comeback to game it will automatic hack. Good luck

----------


## Probe87

Whats about the new Hotfix? My D3 Version is 2.6.1.47919

----------


## Borbers

the old one works..

----------


## ZenDraL

Thanks for this!

----------


## sibger

Hello again. Can you please make it show nearby EXP pools, if that's possible? Farming them takes eternity for me. Thank you.

----------


## siwucha

Thx  :Smile: 
Is it possible to see the whole map?

----------


## petrouis

ty guys!!!!

----------


## bledi-13

need update after last D3 hotfix !

----------


## jong7007

no map just monster ...............................

----------


## ADV2015

Hi, any update ?

----------


## enigma32

> Hi, any update ?


Don't think so, don't have time.

Blizzard has made it hard to read memory and finding things in it. Even if I can get around the initial hurdles, the game will now crash if anyone attempts to read an invalid memory address (that's my understanding of it, haven't tested). That's inevitable considering the race conditions that occur while observing memory externally.

----------


## siwucha

And Yes, thank you  :Smile: )

----------


## enigma32

New version available!

Only 64-bit client is supported now and I do not intend on adding 32-bit support.
It might crash the client, however I've yet to see it happen.

Oh, and it only works properly in single player game. I haven't implemented a good method yet for knowing which one is the local player.

----------


## xblade2k7

waiting d3 process x64 bits...

----------


## JarJarD3

> New version available!


Works great!
Just don't close it, let it go background.

----------


## enigma32

> waiting d3 process x64 bits...


Does it help if you run it as admin? Does D3 run under a different user?

----------


## xblade2k7

> Does it help if you run it as admin? Does D3 run under a different user?


yeah man on admin mode, and read label say waiting d3 process

----------


## Zt1mQ

testing just now) thx!!!


upd: at least i can now solofarm keys effectively, hope, i will support group play in nearest future)

----------


## Ramon125

ty !
however it does not work if you run D3 on different user account.

----------


## no0bgood

is there any tutorial how to use this tool? how do i start this

----------


## Failed4life

> is there any tutorial how to use this tool? how do i start this


Its literally brain dead easy to run. Just extract the files into its own folder and run the application

----------


## enigma32

> yeah man on admin mode, and read label say waiting d3 process


For those that can't get past "Waiting for a D3 process...", please run this version (Attachment 59818) and start the Log (there should now be a tab). And let me know what it says (PM if you want).

If it's just saying "Could not find any process." over and over again, make sure you have a process named "Diablo III64" in your task manager.

----------


## Nator

Any hope of getting the minimap to show soon ?

----------


## xblade2k7

> For those that can't get past "Waiting for a D3 process...", please run this version (Attachment 59818) and start the Log (there should now be a tab). And let me know what it says (PM if you want).
> 
> If it's just saying "Could not find any process." over and over again, make sure you have a process named "Diablo III64" in your task manager.


now is working man, my fault... 32 bits launch command enabled on client... sorry, now is working fine.

----------


## enigma32

Multiplayer should now be supported (experimental), Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49286-x64-r3.zip added to OP.

----------


## Zt1mQ

> Multiplayer should now be supported (experimental), Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49286-x64-r3.zip added to OP.


thx a lot))

----------


## xblade2k7

thanks man, works perfect

----------


## mistiko95

our saviour!

----------


## zorangtv

> For those that can't get past "Waiting for a D3 process...", please run this version (Attachment 59818) and start the Log (there should now be a tab). And let me know what it says (PM if you want).
> 
> If it's just saying "Could not find any process." over and over again, make sure you have a process named "Diablo III64" in your task manager.


i had this problem,downloaded r2 and it said i needed framework 4.6 and then i tryed download net framework 4.6 and then open r3 again and now it find d3 and are working! Thanks alot.

----------


## thumsoul

Hi all, 

First thanks alot for this release, you make us happy with those bad news actually ...It's really appreciate.

Question : Will we have full support in multiplayer mode in the future?

Actualy is only « working good » in single player, i am right ?

Best regads.

----------


## Zt1mQ

> Hi all, 
> 
> First thanks alot for this release, you make us happy with those bad news actually ...It's really appreciate.
> 
> Question : Will we have full support in multiplayer mode in the future?
> 
> Actualy is only « working good » in single player, i am right ?
> 
> Best regads.


r3 is already working in multiplayer)

----------


## thumsoul

Oh nice thx for this quick reply  :Wink:

----------


## enigma32

> Any hope of getting the minimap to show soon ?


I got some help from Dolphe, the developer of FindersKeepers. So now I'm able to reveal the map for nearby scenes  :Smile:  However, the performance is horrible! So I'll need to sort that out before I can release.

----------


## Borbers

sounds really good..

good job man and thx in the name of many..

----------


## Ramon125

Hi Enigma !
ty for this release. 
Could you make possible to change the name of the exe?
It looks like it is not possible.
(this was the reason why your maphack was not able to get attached to D3 Process.)
ty in advance,

----------


## R3peat

great work as always  :Smile:

----------


## Probe87

When im playing with Enigma Attached in my D3Debug.txt very often is this "Error" to read

ERROR: Unable to create attachment at hardpoint 'HP_curse' on 'a1dun_Leor_Jail_SittingGuard_A-6217'. The hardpoint probably doesn't exist!

Is that something to worry about or just random?

----------


## Apperat69

Thanks for your hard work enigma32.  :Smile: 
Is it possible too fix the Windows Taskbar, when tabbing out?

----------


## Leo07

Thx a lot  :Smile:

----------


## enigma32

> Hi Enigma !
> ty for this release. 
> Could you make possible to change the name of the exe?
> It looks like it is not possible.
> (this was the reason why your maphack was not able to get attached to D3 Process.)
> ty in advance,


The name of the D3 process? What other name could it have?




> When im playing with Enigma Attached in my D3Debug.txt very often is this "Error" to read
> 
> ERROR: Unable to create attachment at hardpoint 'HP_curse' on 'a1dun_Leor_Jail_SittingGuard_A-6217'. The hardpoint probably doesn't exist!
> 
> Is that something to worry about or just random?


Sounds pretty random to me. I don't have any in my D3Debug. I guess it's related to what area you're playing in (a1dun).




> Thanks for your hard work enigma32. 
> Is it possible too fix the Windows Taskbar, when tabbing out?


Could you elaborate on that? What to fix?

----------


## Ramon125

The name of the D3 process? What other name could it have?

>> I was refering to rename your exe "Enigma.D3.MapHack.exe".

----------


## enigma32

> The name of the D3 process? What other name could it have?
> 
> >> I was refering to rename your exe "Enigma.D3.MapHack.exe".


If I rename it, it runs just fine. You might need to rename *Enigma.D3.MapHack.exe.config* as well, but I can't see why it would be needed.

----------


## enigma32

Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49286-x64-r4.zip added. It enables scene reveal and rift orb markers.
If performance is bad, reduce window size. I've got a 4K monitor and must reduce the window size to slightly above FullHD before map lag disappears.

I've added a green line where a scene edge is "walkable". Should help identifying where the map might continue (it's not always the case).

----------


## Apperat69

When you alt tab, your windows taskbar is gone.
Only happens when your .exe is running.

----------


## OnehitB

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49286-x64-r4.zip added. It enables scene reveal and rift orb markers.
> If performance is bad, reduce window size. I've got a 4K monitor and must reduce the window size to slightly above FullHD before map lag disappears.
> 
> I've added a green line where a scene edge is "walkable". Should help identifying where the map might continue (it's not always the case).


Wow This is just awesome, didn't expect something this good, it seems to be even better than the past Map reveal. Performance here looked great, always above 100fps. Amazing work.

----------


## enigma32

> When you alt tab, your windows taskbar is gone.
> Only happens when your .exe is running.


That's a strange one :S I've got no explanation or idea how to solve.

----------


## Zongfoo

Hi Enigma  :Smile: 
I visited your Github to check the latest version. Is there not a revision/update working for Season 13 yet?

----------


## enigma32

> Hi Enigma 
> I visited your Github to check the latest version. Is there not a revision/update working for Season 13 yet?


Nope. The code is garbage code, so don't want to commit it  :Smile:  It works, but barely.

If you're really interested, you can probably decompile it using ILSpy.

----------


## thinkfly

Excellent work! This Enigma maphack is the only reason for me to continue playing the game!

Any chance pylon points can be added? Thanks!

----------


## DysfunctionaI

lol dude you're a god... goosebumps

----------


## Zt1mQ

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49286-x64-r4.zip added. It enables scene reveal and rift orb markers.
> If performance is bad, reduce window size. I've got a 4K monitor and must reduce the window size to slightly above FullHD before map lag disappears.
> 
> I've added a green line where a scene edge is "walkable". Should help identifying where the map might continue (it's not always the case).


thx!!
i see a bug now - revealed map is shown on screen even if it IS OUTSIDE of minimap) if lvl is big - all screen is covered by map-scene, even on loading screen it is shown) disappearing only when changing floors))

----------


## enigma32

> thx!!
> i see a bug now - revealed map is shown on screen even if it IS OUTSIDE of minimap) if lvl is big - all screen is covered by map-scene, even on loading screen it is shown) disappearing only when changing floors))


I haven't implemented support for the big map (Tab), so figured this was a good compromise  :Smile:

----------


## JarJarD3

The new minimap is absolutely great!
It took me 30 sec to get used to it.

----------


## Zt1mQ

> I haven't implemented support for the big map (Tab), so figured this was a good compromise


on huge nefalem-maps like Prison or Desolating sand map is too big, to be displayed like this imho)
haven't played festering wood in GR yet)

----------


## DysfunctionaI

Obviously this isn't KJ's baby, but the fact that I can roughly see where to go again is so exciting.

@enigma32, not sure if you care or not but I can submit a bug I've experienced.

*Bug:*

Appears to stop functioning completely.

*Log:*

(repeated over and over)



```
14:41:09.262313: Only part of a ReadProcessMemory or WriteProcessMemory request was completed
14:41:09.264313: Local Actor Ready
14:41:09.267314: Found single player with matching ActorSNO, using index 0.
14:41:09.269314: Adding Scene - sid:2011627522   ssid:2012479648   sno:414798
14:41:09.292315: Only part of a ReadProcessMemory or WriteProcessMemory request was completed
14:41:09.294315: Local Actor Ready
14:41:09.296315: Found single player with matching ActorSNO, using index 0.
14:41:09.297315: Adding Scene - sid:2011627522   ssid:2012479648   sno:414798
14:41:09.321317: Only part of a ReadProcessMemory or WriteProcessMemory request was completed
14:41:09.324317: Local Actor Ready
14:41:09.327317: Found single player with matching ActorSNO, using index 0.
14:41:09.329317: Adding Scene - sid:2011627522   ssid:2012479648   sno:414798
```

*Steps I Took:*

- start D3
- start MH
- start single player game
- player_2 joined
- player_2 went to menu
- player_2 resumed game
- player_3 joined
- player_me go to menu
- player_me resume game
- MH appears to stop functioning, restarting MH does not fix

----------


## vLimes

> Obviously this isn't KJ's baby, but the fact that I can roughly see where to go again is so exciting.
> 
> @enigma32, not sure if you care or not but I can submit a bug I've experienced.
> 
> *Bug:*
> 
> Appears to stop functioning completely.
> 
> *Log:*
> ...


There is a single player and multiplayer file. The single player one will not work once people join the game. You need to switch to the multiplayer exe.

----------


## enigma32

> Obviously this isn't KJ's baby, but the fact that I can roughly see where to go again is so exciting.
> 
> @enigma32, not sure if you care or not but I can submit a bug I've experienced.
> 
> *Bug:*
> 
> Appears to stop functioning completely.
> 
> *Log:*
> ...


Thanks. I got it myself so was able to debug properly. Should be fixed with Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49286-x64-r5.zip

----------


## Zt1mQ

thx for fixing the bug) i had such kind of situation with r4, after 3-4 alt-tabs)

----------


## sanito

Hello, it still does not work. Error message ; Could not find any process. 
can you help me? thx 

pd: algun español puede ayudarme

----------


## enigma32

> Hello, it still does not work. Error message ; Could not find any process. 
> can you help me? thx 
> 
> pd: algun español puede ayudarme


Let me know what it says if you start the log. Verify that you have a *Diablo III64* process running (check task manager), or you need to change launcher to not use 32-bit.

----------


## Nerpius

@Enigma:
BIG thx for helping us out!!

Release 5 works perfectly for me. (Playing in windowed fullscreen, FullHD)
Especially the map reveal.

Could you implement Shrines/Pylons and perhaps Death Breath?

Thx

----------


## thumsoul

> @Enigma:
> 
> Could you implement Shrines/Pylons and perhaps Death Breath?


That will be awesome if you can ^^

----------


## b0ob1ik

Thank you for your efforts.
My report, launched, the first Nefalem portal and the map goes beyond the game minimap.
(Google translator)

----------


## Nator

Does this program uses injection or is it only reading the memory?

----------


## SeaDragon

> Thank you for your efforts.
> My report, launched, the first Nefalem portal and the map goes beyond the game minimap.
> (Google translator)


This is a compromise design, because it does not support a large map of the TAB key

----------


## --Archangel--

I love the huge minimap, I'm one of those who played D2 with the tab map open all of the time and was annoyed you couldn't click through the D3 one. I don't like the green lines, but I can live with them. 

Thanks Enigma for jumping in and saving us!

----------


## PediaG

I love the map like it is also. If it is a bug, please make an option to switch between the two. I greatly appreciate the work you're putting into this Enigma! Thank you!

----------


## bm206

Thx for your hard work! 




> I don't like the green lines, but I can live with them.


Perhaps, Enigma can make this optional?




> I love the map like it is also. If it is a bug, please make an option to switch between the two.


+1

----------


## Kcnarf

Great !! Thank a lot enigma  :Smile:

----------


## Narayann

Thanks for great job, Eni ^^
But tell me please, is it 100% safe?
Is it uses same codes or mechanics like THs minimap?
Your soft 100% undetectable anyway?

sry for my bad eng )

----------


## SeaDragon

> Thanks for great job, Eni ^^
> But tell me please, is it 100% safe?
> Is it uses same codes or mechanics like THs minimap?
> Your soft 100% undetectable anyway?
> 
> sry for my bad eng )


When you run it, you have a warning reminder that you should read it carefully.
There will never be 100% security

----------


## vnbsaber

Hey I joined specifically to say thanks for making this! 


One question is it possible to move the mini map instead of having it in the top right?

----------


## scirocco72

When i lauch it , it stays in red " wait for D3 process...." i am in 64 bits windowed. What can i do ?

----------


## Dronox

> When i lauch it , it stays in red " wait for D3 process...." i am in 64 bits windowed. What can i do ?


1. You can run .exe as administrator. 
2. You can install NET Framework 4.7

----------


## pmaer

Thanks a lot.  :Smile:

----------


## DysfunctionaI

lol yeah, I also loved the D2 style minimap and wished that was an option in D3. Pretty cool.

----------


## MrOne

> Be careful! 10 minutes ago for using Enigma received a warning from Blizzard


This is interesting.
Bot Update.... | Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls BOT

----------


## --Archangel--

> This is interesting.
> Bot Update.... | Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls BOT


I don't care about the Bot stuff, any corroboration anyone was warned about Enigma's...I'm not saying the white knights would lie to scare people away...but...wait...yes I am.

----------


## MrOne

> I don't care about the Bot stuff, any corroboration anyone was warned about Enigma's...I'm not saying the white knights would lie to scare people away...but...wait...yes I am.


Now with actual encryption metod everything is possible and dont try to deny all information no matter where are they from  :Smile:

----------


## scirocco72

Thx a lot !

----------


## DysfunctionaI

@MrOne Looks like a troll post, off topic too.

@enigma32 I present you with more bug reports.

*Bug:*

Appears to flicker off and back on.

*Log:*

https://pastebin.com/raw/7QHkeG0q

The bug happens twice in this log, the first one here:



```
09:29:20.374160: Specified argument was out of the range of valid values.
Parameter name: offset
```

*Steps I Took:*

- multiplayer game, T6, Nephelem Rift, giving someone a powerlevel
- map was Shrouded Moors

----------


## Nator

> For each scene, there's a flag indicating if it's fully visible from start or not, e.g. towns. One could write to set this flag for all scenes (but I don't want to do memory writes in this tool). Another option is to read the texture, combine that with an opacity mask and show the undiscovered parts of each scene in an overlay. This is something I have on my TODO.





> Does this program uses injection or is it only reading the memory?



I just want to make sure it's "as "safe" " as THUD lol  :Smile: 
Would like an answer if possible. Considering the last build version, is the app still only reading the memory ? 

Thx for the awesome app man !

----------


## Ajja

Hello and thanks for your work.
I have a problem that minimap of mh doesnt laying correct at map of the game when hero is moving.The image of map is shakin and doublin a main map, but when i stay at place all is ok. Im using win10 1920x1080.

----------


## Realgeist

Hello, 

first of all thank you so much Engima for this nice tool. I figured out with using "Show Scenes" the graphic is a little bit jiggling when I play charge Barb. 
Causes this the new memory stuff?

Thx Real

----------


## enigma32

> This is interesting.
> Bot Update.... | Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls BOT


Probably just game servers being stressed out from season start, returning some cryptic error messages and failing to create games.




> @MrOne Looks like a troll post, off topic too.
> 
> @enigma32 I present you with more bug reports.
> 
> *Bug:*
> 
> Appears to flicker off and back on.
> 
> *Log:*
> ...


Thanks. This one cannot be solved. From time to time, this is expected due to race conditions when observing memory. I'll try to improve it though, and maybe not reset entire map when there is a read error (causes the flicker).




> I just want to make sure it's "as "safe" " as THUD lol 
> Would like an answer if possible. Considering the last build version, is the app still only reading the memory ? 
> 
> Thx for the awesome app man !


Yes, memory reading only. No writes, no injections, no packet sniffing.




> Hello and thanks for your work.
> I have a problem that minimap of mh doesnt laying correct at map of the game when hero is moving.The image of map is shakin and doublin a main map, but when i stay at place all is ok. Im using win10 1920x1080.


Sounds like the same performance issue I get myself when my window is too large (got a 4K monitor). It makes no sense that it should be so heavy for the GPU, but apparently it is. I'm looking at ways of improving it.

----------


## RiftGuardian

My man, thanks for this.

----------


## thomson2012

Awesome!!! R5 works so good. Thanks for this.

----------


## Joco1114

From this morning I get "Could not update symbol table" error in the log. I checked, x64 and fullscreen window activated, yesterday it worked. Any idea?

----------


## Asparz

Thank you for your awesome work!
But it would be better, if rare minions have just non color, personally, I have a difficulty to distinguish a rare elite from the cluster

----------


## scary123

Dont work 4 me, im sure will be bannable

----------


## gadasoft

Thank you very much for this, works great. Something i am greatly missing is the item quality e.g normal, ancient, primal that Thud had - is this impossible to do anymore, due to obfuscation ?

----------


## xblade2k7

> Dont work 4 me, im sure will be bannable


1 post... welcome troll.

----------


## asdfhasdfh

works perfect playing for 3 hours and no problem so far, ty . We are not blind anymore.

This msg people who scared to banned : Please unstall d3 in your pc , cause you are nothing better than a dog .

----------


## scary123

> 1 post... welcome troll.


Np but i say what i think  :Wink:

----------


## slipslop

Any idea why my fps drops from 120+ to around 30 when this is running?  :Frown:

----------


## Joco1114

> From this morning I get "Could not update symbol table" error in the log. I checked, x64 and fullscreen window activated, yesterday it worked. Any idea?


Hm. After couple of hours it's working again!  :Smile:

----------


## OsuMania

Hey Enigma, great work ! I love the map, i'm using R5. The only issue i have is that I have to restart the map hack each time i want to begin a new rift. (Else there is no more map)
But this isn't big deal.  :Big Grin: 

Anyway, i'm learning C++/C# and i understand how awful coding can be sometimes so thanks for all !

----------


## Bober82

There is chance to add support for multibox ? for notification about legendary drop on other accounts ? like finderskeeper ?

----------


## xblade2k7

> Np but i say what i think


2 post usseles, welcome again xD

----------


## Nator

^^ Poor enigma, things are going to get messy here without Turbohud. Ros-bot guys are living the same thing right now: People not asking but REQUIRING a release of their software. D3 pleb is real.

----------


## JarJarD3

Been using R4 for days minimized in my taskbar. Works all the time no problems. Keep going good work!

I love the "large minimap" - PoE has similar feature where that overlay map is centered and you can "play" trough it. Alpha is configurable. That's the way to go for.
Anyway most people play using minimap most of the time, only some bosses need to look for precisely what's happening on the world map.

----------


## LavaLampe1

I´ve tested all Rcs but no one will work. D3 ist 64 Bit Client as Admin and Enigma i started as Admin. Why don`t it work? Any Tips?

----------


## Dronox

> I´ve tested all Rcs but no one will work. D3 ist 64 Bit Client as Admin and Enigma i started as Admin. Why don`t it work? Any Tips?


Need NET Framework 4.7

----------


## enigma32

> I´ve tested all Rcs but no one will work. D3 ist 64 Bit Client as Admin and Enigma i started as Admin. Why don`t it work? Any Tips?


Define not working please.




> Need NET Framework 4.7


4.6 should be good enough, but 4.7 even better  :Smile:

----------


## Prohibition

I have it working on the minimap, I saw a youtube video a while ago I think where this program worked for the tab map (larger map) as well when you pull it up, but this one doesnt seem to be doing that. If it doesn't anymore that's alright. Just making sure I have full functionality. Loving it so far for what it is.  :Smile:

----------


## enigma32

> I have it working on the minimap, I saw a youtube video a while ago I think where this program worked for the tab map (larger map) as well when you pull it up, but this one doesnt seem to be doing that. If it doesn't anymore that's alright. Just making sure I have full functionality. Loving it so far for what it is.


Someone has been selling this with a slight tweak in the past, namely writing a "FullyVisible" flag for each "SceneReveal" item in memory. That would make the large map show more as well. I'm sticking to read-only.

I'll look at this feature as well as others when I have time. Haven't touched the code yesterday nor today.

----------


## Prohibition

> Someone has been selling this with a slight tweak in the past, namely writing a "FullyVisible" flag for each "SceneReveal" item in memory. That would make the large map show more as well. I'm sticking to read-only.
> 
> I'll look at this feature as well as others when I have time. Haven't touched the code yesterday nor today.


Not a problem at all man loving it as it is, was just making sure I hadn't done anything on my end to mess it up. Thank you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## D3Macro

Thanks for the working version update enigma32. Do you plan to post code to Github any time soon? I have a project that uses the enigma engine as its base interface into D3 and would love to get it working as well.

----------


## slipslop

> Someone has been selling this with a slight tweak in the past, namely writing a "FullyVisible" flag for each "SceneReveal" item in memory. That would make the large map show more as well. I'm sticking to read-only.
> 
> I'll look at this feature as well as others when I have time. Haven't touched the code yesterday nor today.


Really appreciate everything you're doing enigma  :Smile: 

Is somewhat low performance just a stepping stone at the moment or am I doing something wrong?

Have tried r4 & r5, both work but I take a rather significant frame rate drop. No disrespect intended, just want to clarify

----------


## Alexz.

Now in the game system alert: "Server will be restarted in 3.42, new patch uploading."
Prepare...

----------


## FurryBeast

> Now in the game system alert: "Server will be restarted in 3.42, new patch uploading."
> Prepare...


They have a whole lot of issues with this patch, mainly pub games not going more than 2 players and some conquests not registering for conqueror or guardian. I would highly doubt that anything will be deployed for any other specific reasons. Plus, I think now it will be easier to get stuff rolling after patch.

----------


## d007

Nice job!
Btw is it possible:
1. Dots instead of circles for white mobs (as it was in THUD)? - IMHO overloaded with info а little bit in the current case
2. Fill rift orbs with a solid color for better visibility?
Thx a lot!

----------


## carnan

Looks like they just pushed another patch.... Seems to have killed this for the time being... Been using R5 and now it can't/won't find the process.


And thank you for the great work Enigma, Much appreciated!

----------


## iton

D3 got new small update just now...
Many thanks for your work, Enigma!

----------


## Nikxed

Just a heads up for enigma, a new patch went out of the US servers just now which broke this. It hangs on Waiting for D3 process..., version is 2.6.1.49473 Thanks as always for your work!

Edit: and a couple people beat me to it, haha.

----------


## b0ob1ik

D3 update in EU = 2.6.1.49473

----------


## scary123

Now i know why dont work.... i run in 64bit mode and windowed...but waiting for d3 process

I have the version 2.6.1.49473 diablo3 so i think we need an update

----------


## asdfhasdfh

rip update came ( 2.6.1 A ) it is not working anymore on eu

----------


## thumsoul

I confirm same here, hope enigna can do something.

Best regards..

----------


## outer1990

having the same problem , thank you

----------


## thinkfly

I guess this is Blizzard's new mechanism to cripple bot uptime. Blizzard devs work on new patch while bot devs work on update. Sadly TurboHUD and Enigma's MapHack got caught into this.

Seriously, I think Blizzard should support TurboHUD/Enigma in Diablo 3, just like they do for DBM in WoW, and InnKeeper in Hearthstone.

----------


## --Archangel--

Ugh...playing without is cancer  :Mad:

----------


## sdUnit

Donated to enigma

Thanks for all your work !

----------


## james9120

> Donated to enigma
> 
> Thanks for all your work !


How do you donate?

----------


## SeaDragon

> How do you donate?


GitHub - Enigma32/Enigma.D3

There's a donation link on his GitHUB

----------


## scirocco72

Damn patch again ! fffs fucking blizzard starts to be boring, , we trust in you Enigma !

----------


## xblade2k7

*12: 51: 59.128829: Could not update symbol table: Object reference not set as an instance of an object.* sure offset is obsolete, patience for a possible update soon. Thanks anyway!

----------


## wizzaaard

Thx for your job !

----------


## Bone87

ty for your great job

----------


## Sno900

> Damn patch again ! fffs fucking blizzard starts to be boring, , we trust in you Enigma !


Blizz is trying to fix the 2 player queue bug they created due to the memory encryption update. Fixing their own shit is indirectly causing a headache for 3rd party developers with these constant fix attempts that fail.

----------


## notheoneyouthink

06:24:43.817743: Logging started.
06:24:46.618115: Could not update symbol table: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
06:24:52.167540: Could not update symbol table: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

----------


## Eugenx3

still working for EU? or not?

----------


## xblade2k7

on EU not work.

----------


## JCMI

> Blizz is trying to fix the 2 player queue bug they created due to the memory encryption update. Fixing their own shit is indirectly causing a headache for 3rd party developers with these constant fix attempts that fail.


I posted over on the Diablo Forums about this, since the patch that stopped everything there has been matchmaking issues, high ping, lag, etc fingers crossed it's too much for them and they rollback and remove this crap.

----------


## HelloMoto123

/summon Enigma again i guess  :Frown:  It was fun as long as it lasted...

----------


## chinabro

Anyone used this yet

----------


## kwoss

just chill guys, engima will update it, they didn't changed something regarding anticheat, but keep in mind enigma has probably also other projekts/work to do, so he won't instantly update

----------


## carnan

> Anyone used this yet


We were up until last night when the newest patch got pushed live, Waiting for Enigma to work his magic (hopefully).

----------


## FurryBeast

I would probably wait with updating if I was Enigma. There will be another patch coming soon (tm) because they have to fix a lot of issues. Recent patch fucked up some Microsoft .dll libraries and game doesn’t work for a lot of folks. It’s pretty much pointless to work on this data, because it will change in a day or 2.

----------


## enigma32

Working on it.

----------


## RaspberryPhoenix

> Working on it.



You sexy, hardworking beast. Much appreciated

----------


## Nex.eS

> Working on it.


im fucking donating you bruh!

----------


## xblade2k7

> Working on it.


You and KJ are LEGENDS!.

----------


## enigma32

Updated to support current version
Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49473-x64-r1.zip

----------


## UnburriedandGoats

Thanks for all

----------


## Cami94

thank you.

----------


## Zepoy

I love you.

----------


## RealGsus

Golden!

Donation to you, cheers  :Smile:

----------


## D3Macro

Thank you enigma. Love the enhancements! Scenes is really cool too, it takes a bit to get used to the green squares, yet worth it for what it offers.

----------


## Ecnoel

Ty for your work, but its currently not working for me ;/

"waiting for a D3 process"
64 bit mode, enigma.exe as admin/fullscreen windowed ofc.

Any ideas ?

Thy mate its working

----------


## enigma32

> Ty for your work, but its currently not working for me ;/
> 
> "waiting for a D3 process"
> 64 bit mode, enigma.exe as admin/fullscreen windowed ofc.
> 
> Any ideas ?


Try restarting D3 and then run MapHack once you're inside a game. It's possible that it finds something in memory during startup that is not accurate.

----------


## sifra1980

Thanks!!!! 
You rock  :Smile:

----------


## goofy322

great work Enigma. you & KJ are amazing.
community appreciates you guys.

----------


## Youda

The program does not work, thanks for your efforts !!!

----------


## gadasoft

No chance to mark item quality when they are on the ground, or this something that THUD exclusively offered ? Regardless, thank you for spending all this time and effort !

----------


## enigma32

> No chance to mark item quality when they are on the ground, or this something that THUD exclusively offered ? Regardless, thank you for spending all this time and effort !


What ya mean? Ancient? Got a screenshot or something of how THUD showed it?

----------


## lymph9

I was trying to use this, but unfortunately it can't be used with other languages.
All previous versions working fine with Asia server language, but this version doesn't work.
Can you work on it Enigma? Many thanks

----------


## DeeThree

> What ya mean? Ancient? Got a screenshot or something of how THUD showed it?


THUD would show the actual name, instead of "Sword" you would see "Thunderfury" "Ancient Thunderfury" "Primal Thunderfury" etc.

Also thank you for your work on D3 over the years!

----------


## skdjeuu

enigma! THX for your efforts. but.. Korean is not supported. Can you help me?

----------


## RealGsus

> What ya mean? Ancient? Got a screenshot or something of how THUD showed it?




like this.

A/P for ancient/primal
level of the socketed gem
level of augment

----------


## DeeThree

> like this.
> 
> A/P for ancient/primal
> level of the socketed gem
> level of augment


Would love to have the inventory stuff as well but question above was regarding item drops showing true name before "Identifying" in town.

----------


## Youda

Everything works thank you very much for your work Enigma you steep !!!

----------


## enigma32

> enigma! THX for your efforts. but.. Korean is not supported. Can you help me?


I'll see if I can get it running for me. Chinese (Traditional) worked fine.




> like this.
> 
> A/P for ancient/primal
> level of the socketed gem
> level of augment


Thanks. I'll consider it, but it's at lowest prio  :Smile: 





> GitHub - Enigma32/Enigma.D3
> 
> There's a donation link on his GitHUB


Big thanks to those who have donated! I really appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## sdUnit

Donated again.. this simply Rawks !!

----------


## Frankenstein666

HI Enigma, 

Big THANKS for your efforts on the map hack tool.
Much appreciated.

----------


## RealGsus

> I'll see if I can get it running for me. Chinese (Traditional) worked fine.
> 
> Thanks. I'll consider it, but it's at lowest prio 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to those who have donated! I really appreciate it


sure, just trying to help. the tool as is is already enough. everything else would just be on top  :Smile:

----------


## enigma32

> enigma! THX for your efforts. but.. Korean is not supported. Can you help me?


This one should solve it: Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49473-x64-r2.zip

"*Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49473-x64-r2* fixes support for Korean. It also adds a new option: "Restrict Minimap" which will make it draw only inside it. Some people don't want the big map and this also helps a lot with performance (my GPU% usage while moving drops from 20% to 2% with this enabled)."

----------


## Jorhik

Thanks for the update Enigma! But like the person on the last page it doesn't work for me either. I'm on 64 bit and admin and it locks up at waiting on a d3 process.. and stays red bar. If I go the logs tab and hit start it says that it has stopped working.

----------


## DeeThree

They just released 2.6.1.49508 on US

----------


## kanilol

Oh noes new patch is up =(

----------


## kwoss

oh no, so happy and glad engima made it work again and now it seems to be broke again since newest patch  :Frown:

----------


## enigma32

should have a fix for 49508 in a few minutes
until then, previous version can run if scenes are disabled

----------


## xblade2k7

privatice program and stop public releases... i pay for this. (*Blizard is watching you*)

----------


## Jens1987

new patch in eu 2.6.1. 49508 

rip  :Smile: (

----------


## TronexEngine

A new diablo update came out in NA and the map hack doesnt work anymore  :Frown:

----------


## RealGsus

this has nothing to do with enigma. 

they screwed something up in the last patch and they're fixing this. they don't give a shit about maphacks imho.

----------


## Zt1mQ

> Updated to support current version
> Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49473-x64-r1.zip


thx a lot)) one eye is not blind now))


upd: OOPS new patch) lol blizzard >_<

----------


## xblade2k7

> new patch in eu 2.6.1. 49508 
> 
> rip (


possible troll, ban  :Big Grin:

----------


## thumsoul

> privatice program and stop public releases... i pay for this. (*Blizard is watching you*)


That is not cool for people with no money / or cant give "easely" for X raison.

----------


## BumleBee

new Patch Fucking blizzard Stop kill D3

----------


## enigma32

I have it working, but I'm getting a frequent cache error that resets everything on map a few times per minute  :Smile:  trying to sort it out

----------


## xblade2k7

> That is not cool for people with no money / or cant give "easely" for X raison.


yeah always the same reason but... no is my problem man.

----------


## Nator

Majority of the users would pay for this. I vote private too, but this won't help much actually if they're targeting it.

----------


## BumleBee

> I have it working, but I'm getting a frequent cache error that resets everything on map a few times per minute  trying to sort it out


They Done Patch Again Man

----------


## enigma32

Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r1.zip should be good enough for 49508

----------


## jaeheung09

Thanks a lot. You win!!!

----------


## fmjsnake

Hey enigma, thanks for all the great work you do.

----------


## joeyn240

Hey im trying to use this and it says that its attached to game but isnt working?

----------


## SeaDragon

Thanks, Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r1 can work :Big Grin:

----------


## Frankenstein666

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r1.zip should be good enough for 49508


Your the person Enigma - 
hahaha political correctness, who would have thought that one day "Your the man" could be wrong for so many little resaons

Thanks for all your efforts

----------


## kanilol

Scenes are not working in the new version?

----------


## enigma32

> Your the person Enigma - 
> hahaha political correctness, who would have thought that one day "Your the man" could be wrong for so many little resaons
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts


I identify as a table, not a person. You have offended me ;PPPpPpppPppPP





> Scenes are not working in the new version?


Works fine for me..

----------


## Jorhik

Yep still locks up for me too. If I click Log and Start I can watch the program in the task manager go right to Not Responding.

----------


## Dani9193

yes yes <3 !!

----------


## xblade2k7

yeah *Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r*1 is working perfect.

----------


## Asparz

Enigma! Thx for your noble endeavor!

----------


## changsijay

yes, Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r1 works perfect, thanks for update so fast!

----------


## james9120

Can't seem to get the newest version to work at all. Says it's attached to the D3 process, but after that nothing happens. No overlay. Was working fine before yesterdays update. Anything I can do to help?



This is from the log:

00:11:53.329931: Logging started.
00:11:53.334976: DeltaTick: 21.0876ms
00:11:53.336447: Local Actor Ready
00:11:53.342464: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152 ssid:2001993728 sno:172888
00:11:53.343465: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
00:11:53.345471: DeltaTick: 10.4953ms
00:11:53.349483: Local Actor Ready
00:11:53.355027: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152 ssid:2001993728 sno:172888
00:11:53.355499: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
00:11:53.366749: DeltaTick: 21.2779ms
00:11:53.367205: Local Actor Ready
00:11:53.374725: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152 ssid:2001993728 sno:172888
00:11:53.375761: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
00:11:53.377734: DeltaTick: 10.9847ms
00:11:53.382245: Local Actor Ready
00:11:53.388293: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152 ssid:2001993728 sno:172888
00:11:53.388795: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
00:11:53.398480: DeltaTick: 20.7462ms
00:11:53.401905: Local Actor Ready
00:11:53.406410: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152 ssid:2001993728 sno:172888
00:11:53.406911: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
00:11:53.408920: DeltaTick: 10.4399ms
00:11:53.414429: Local Actor Ready
00:11:53.420446: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152 ssid:2001993728 sno:172888
00:11:53.421449: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
00:11:53.429502: DeltaTick: 20.5821ms
00:11:53.429972: Local Actor Ready
00:11:53.437524: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152 ssid:2001993728 sno:172888
00:11:53.438009: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
00:11:53.440000: DeltaTick: 10.4978ms
00:11:53.443006: Local Actor Ready
00:11:53.453033: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152 ssid:2001993728 sno:172888
00:11:53.453566: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
00:11:53.460673: DeltaTick: 20.673ms
00:11:53.461197: Local Actor Ready
00:11:53.467722: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152 ssid:2001993728 sno:172888
00:11:53.468698: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
00:11:53.473209: DeltaTick: 10.5306ms
00:11:53.473711: Local Actor Ready
00:11:53.478748: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152 ssid:2001993728 sno:172888
00:11:53.479227: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
00:11:53.492194: DeltaTick: 20.991ms
00:11:53.492691: Local Actor Ready

----------


## c4pr1c0rn

in the night it was fine in the morning not working^^

----------


## SeaDragon

> in the night it was fine in the morning not working^^


Try to join a public game

----------


## troll1981

Blizzard make Update again !

Enigma Software works but i only see Chests and Monsters when i deactivate the function "Show Scenes" when i activate this the monsters chests and all other are invisible ore gone away from minimap, when i deactivate Show Scene the Monsters and chests i can see! 

Note: The function "Show Scenes" works not no changes in minimap i see.

Have a nice day.

----------


## no0bgood

awesome software

----------


## BeelzeBub81

Hello all Enigma friends. Unfortunately, I can not get the tool to work. Hidden items are shown to me in the city, but as soon as I go into a rift, nothing works. the minimap is divided as usual into sectors, but stops. Monsters, etc. are not displayed. Will there be a revision after the blizzard patch, or am I doing something wrong today?
greetings

----------


## Arafura

> Blizzard make Update again !
> 
> Enigma Software works but i only see Chests and Monsters when i deactivate the function "Show Scenes" when i activate this the monsters chests and all other are invisible ore gone away from minimap, when i deactivate Show Scene the Monsters and chests i can see! 
> 
> Note: The function "Show Scenes" works not no changes in minimap i see.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Can confirm this. Deactivating scenes does show where the monsters, progress orbs and lootables are, but the map-loading portion doesn't work - regardless of what option is picked. I'm on EU, by the way and we got another new patch this morning.

----------


## bondino2

Everything is working fine for me. Many thx for your work, fantastic Job!

----------


## rusttt

Not working for me, only showing monsters and wreckables and goblins etc. ma no map is showing, so i still have hidden map.

I'm on EU and we got a 25mb patch this morning.

Solved the problem: re downloaded the last updated version of the maphack and now it's working! Thanks man! donating soon!

----------


## Cami94

yayayaaa .. always talking about donations but doing that.

----------


## gijsbert

Hey just wanted to say big thanks for this! Keeps me playing D3. 

How can I donate to help support the time you put in this?

----------


## RealGsus

> Hey just wanted to say big thanks for this! Keeps me playing D3. 
> 
> How can I donate to help support the time you put in this?


Go to his Github (also in first post) scroll down, there's the Donate PayPal Button.





> Would love to have the inventory stuff as well but question above was regarding item drops showing true name before "Identifying" in town.


ye, i pretty much know what leg looks like what. for me it's more helpful seeing if the item is ancient/primal when salvaging. you can pretty much salvage anything not ancient+ later anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## scirocco72

Fucking blizzard only able to do patch which bring new bus which bring new patch which bring new bug !!! 

Enigmamaphack no longer work for me  :Frown:  Indeed, when we remove "scenes" I can see the monsters but not the map  :Frown:  

What to do ?

----------


## Alerean

What's the difference between the two scene render modes?

----------


## Dronox

Hi Enigma. I want to say thank you very much for your great work, I really appreciate it.
I wanted to ask a question. At the moment I'm playing as boss killer and also I like to do solo push in pestilance. 
And for this reason it`s very important to see Juggernaut elite. I think most people will agree with me that this is a terrible affix.
Is it possible to mark somehow Juggernaut elite on minimap?

----------


## pmaer

Thanks a lot Enigma. Game is fun to play now.  :Smile:

----------


## scare123

Going to be completely honest.. I FINALLY installed th two days before it was taken down and it was the most fun I ever had on this game. I may be alone.. But my favorite part of it was simply seeing the tiny A for ancient and P for primal in inventory.. Possible to get that back? If not too difficult? Pretty please!

----------


## SeaDragon

Is this making it the another HUD?
Shouldn't think of a way to get HUD back? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ajja

Another thanks for your work man.
And now with "restricted minimap" option on my previous problem is fixed and it stopped shakin and doubling at high resolution monitor. Very nice  :Smile:

----------


## scirocco72

BIG THX Enigma for so quick updates, work perfectly !!!! Game is so much pleasant with it ! 

I have a question: if your tool can detect monsters and paths, could you adds pylons ?

Thx again great job !

----------


## enigma32

> What's the difference between the two scene render modes?


One sends images to the rendering framework while the other one sends a bunch of rectangles. I had hoped one method would be more efficient than the other, but I haven't noticed any difference on my machine.

----------


## Slingshot1

@enigma32

Guys, I am still getting the message "Waiting for D3 Process." I run D3 using the RUNAS security workaround, so is that the issue that it can't see it? I tried running Enigma as a RUNAS too, but not working - may have screwed up the Syntax. I put ENIGMA on my desktop, so I may not have it mapped correctly:

C:\Windows\System32\runas.exe /user:xxxxx /savecred "\Desktop\Bob2\Enigma.D3.MapHack.exe

I also disabled antivirus for a bit

Thanks

----------


## GermanDude1337

thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3 thank you <3

----------


## FurryBeast

I run bnet/diablo as guest, enigma folder is restricted for guest, and I run enigma as admin. That’s how I was using Thud all the time, ofcourse enigma app renamed to some other nonsense (like some nvidia/Discord thingy), never had any issues. Dunno it it’s quasi safe, but it is what it is.

----------


## fmjsnake

Question, would it be possible to put deaths breaths back on the minimap? Useful when you're in a public game trying to pick up drops

----------


## Ropeli

Do you need to set this up somehow or why is it not working?

I open it and it says Attached to D3 but nothing is showing anywhere.

----------


## kC0pter

Is it possible to get that mapreaveal on the normal map when you press TAB? Since that would even make more sense since you see the map better ^^

----------


## Aesyr

00:49:26.143535: Logging started.
00:49:30.970909: Could not update symbol table: Die Sequenz enthält kein übereinstimmendes Element.
Hi I get this error, dont know what to do

----------


## enigma32

> 00:49:26.143535: Logging started.
> 00:49:30.970909: Could not update symbol table: Die Sequenz enthält kein übereinstimmendes Element.
> Hi I get this error, dont know what to do


Make sure you're running with the version for 49508. I just removed the previous patch releases from OP.
If it still does not work, not much to do. Might help if D3 is restarted.

----------


## Alexz.

Hm, version Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r1 does not work for me  :Frown:  Sorry

----------


## enigma32

For those with startup issues, please run the updated version and let me know what the log says. Should give me a better idea of where things go wrong.

*Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r2 
* adds some more stuff to track: shrines/pylons, death's breath, portals.
* stores configuration next to the exe in config.json
* improved log messages for troubleshooting startup issues.*

----------


## Fznx

Thanks for all the work you do on this Enigma. Much appreciated!

----------


## nicenickname

Great work. My hero.

----------


## Derauqs2

> For those with startup issues, please run the updated version and let me know what the log says. Should give me a better idea of where things go wrong.
> 
> *Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r2 
> * adds some more stuff to track: shrines/pylons, death's breath, portals.
> * stores configuration next to the exe in config.json
> * improved log messages for troubleshooting startup issues.*


FYI, v2 was not working for me(Win10), but using "Run as admin" fixed this, and then it was able to attach to D3 without issue. So if anyone else is having an issue, try that first.

----------


## scare123

Wow.. Speechless. D3 is all of a sudden fun again. You are a god enigma thank you so much dude. If we can get the P and A for primal and ancient for drops I will be good to go. Amazing progress and so fast. REALLY APPRECIATE IT!!

----------


## slipslop

Thanks enigma.

Any chance you could answer my question regarding performance? Map reveal works but my FPS tanks to about 20% of usual performance, am I doing something wrong or is that just how it is at the moment?

I've asked several times and nobody else seems to even utter a peep about low framerate so maybe it's just me?

Guess this will just get dusted under the carpet anyway, thanks again.

----------


## Sorco

Do you have Win7 by any chance? Depending on how Enigma draws to the screen it could be a source of slowdowns due to how (poorly) Win7 desktop composition works and its restrictions i.e. what you can't do compared to newer operating systems  :Frown:

----------


## slipslop

> Do you have Win7 by any chance? Depending on how Enigma draws to the screen it could be a source of slowdowns due to how (poorly) Win7 desktop composition works and its restrictions i.e. what you can't do compared to newer operating systems


Actually yeah, i'm running W7 Ultimate  :Frown: 

Thanks for responding ^^

----------


## Joco1114

Run Enigma with admin rights.




> @enigma32
> 
> Guys, I am still getting the message "Waiting for D3 Process." I run D3 using the RUNAS security workaround, so is that the issue that it can't see it? I tried running Enigma as a RUNAS too, but not working - may have screwed up the Syntax. I put ENIGMA on my desktop, so I may not have it mapped correctly:
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\runas.exe /user:xxxxx /savecred "\Desktop\Bob2\Enigma.D3.MapHack.exe
> 
> I also disabled antivirus for a bit
> 
> Thanks

----------


## Gramigumi

Hi guys i'm new to this.

How can i hide the Engima Map Hack form the task manager? Simply renaming the .exe not working. i don't want to get banned.

thank you for your help  :Big Grin:

----------


## SeaDragon

> Hi guys i'm new to this.
> 
> How can i hide the Engima Map Hack form the task manager? Simply renaming the .exe not working. i don't want to get banned.
> 
> thank you for your help


The best way to not be banned is not to use it

----------


## Gramigumi

> The best way to not be banned is not to use it


yeah i know. but i wanna use it with the lowest risk as possible  :Big Grin:

----------


## Realgeist

> For those with startup issues, please run the updated version and let me know what the log says. Should give me a better idea of where things go wrong.
> 
> *Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r2 
> * adds some more stuff to track: shrines/pylons, death's breath, portals.
> * stores configuration next to the exe in config.json
> * improved log messages for troubleshooting startup issues.*



Sorry for the question but where can I find the download link for R2? I just have seen R1 atm. 
Thank you!

Real

----------


## BerkOFF

Enigma.D3.MapHack
first page first message

----------


## Vilhelm777

работает не корректно, все требования соблюдены

----------


## Zepoy

Hello Enigma,

thank u for all the work u put into this and that u make all of our diablo lifes better with this. I don't know if it's still possible to do, but i have some things i would love to see:
- Pylon / Shrine names on minimap 
- Circle under Elite (Leader) - that has actually nothing to do with minimap at all
- Monk's Sanctuary circle around it, so ppl can see it better in much density.

Sorry if that sounds greedy, just wanted to let u know my wishes :P

----------


## Vilhelm777

запускается нормально но,при выходе в рифт или вп на миникарте висит карта деревни

----------


## scirocco72

Thx a lot for adding pylons ! it s so cool !

----------


## scirocco72

Strange, sometimes it works sometimes still " waiting for process..."

----------


## enigma32

> Thanks enigma.
> 
> Any chance you could answer my question regarding performance? Map reveal works but my FPS tanks to about 20% of usual performance, am I doing something wrong or is that just how it is at the moment?
> 
> I've asked several times and nobody else seems to even utter a peep about low framerate so maybe it's just me?
> 
> Guess this will just get dusted under the carpet anyway, thanks again.


I've mentioned poor performance on my own system several times, figured it was the same issue. But that's the MapHack being slow, not D3 (I don't know how GPU is prioritized in Win7, on Win10 D3 seems to win). If you're saying it's D3 performance that suffers, then yes, might be related to Win7 way of screen composition. I know THUD has been fighting with this issue, maybe you can find something in that section of the forum, or someone be kind enough to link to something specific.




> Strange, sometimes it works sometimes still " waiting for process..."


I'd love for you to start the log when this happens and PM it to me after a few lines.

----------


## Vilhelm777

ВСЕ РАБОТАЕТ ОТЛИЧНО, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------


## nzg

Randomly stopped working, now I am getting the error in log:

Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 49508, running 49508: AF1A0A69-8A18-4CB0-9A78-705CEB17DE21

----------


## enigma32

> Randomly stopped working, now I am getting the error in log:
> 
> Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 49508, running 49508: AF1A0A69-8A18-4CB0-9A78-705CEB17DE21


And you get this even after restarting MapHack right?

----------


## enigma32

New version added to OP

*Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r3
** tries to solve startup issues (getting stuck "Waiting for a D3 process...")

----------


## nzg

> And you get this even after restarting MapHack right?


Yes restarted mh twice with same error. I didnt try restarting D3.

----------


## enigma32

> Yes restarted mh twice with same error. I didnt try restarting D3.


If you still haven't restarted D3, I'd love to know if r3 solves it  :Smile:

----------


## scirocco72

> I've mentioned poor performance on my own system several times, figured it was the same issue. But that's the MapHack being slow, not D3 (I don't know how GPU is prioritized in Win7, on Win10 D3 seems to win). If you're saying it's D3 performance that suffers, then yes, might be related to Win7 way of screen composition. I know THUD has been fighting with this issue, maybe you can find something in that section of the forum, or someone be kind enough to link to something specific.
> 
> I'd love for you to start the log when this happens and PM it to me after a few lines.



HI enigma : 

15:08:20.657885: Logging started.
15:08:22.710002: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 49508, running 49508: AF1A0A69-8A18-4CB0-9A78-705CEB17DE21
15:08:29.477389: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 49508, running 49508: AF1A0A69-8A18-4CB0-9A78-705CEB17DE21

----------


## enigma32

> HI enigma : 
> 
> 15:08:20.657885: Logging started.
> 15:08:22.710002: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 49508, running 49508: AF1A0A69-8A18-4CB0-9A78-705CEB17DE21
> 15:08:29.477389: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 49508, running 49508: AF1A0A69-8A18-4CB0-9A78-705CEB17DE21


Is this with r3? If not, please try that one.

----------


## SeaDragon

Hey,Enigma
Can you add a GreatRiftPylonSpawnPoints?
The old sno is 428690
It's useful.
I know this request is a little inappropriate. It's becoming HUD, XD :Cool:

----------


## nzg

r3 is working nicely

----------


## lro

Thx for doing this. Really awesome.

Just a bug report. In latest -r1 an earlier graphical bug got fixed, stopping the scene from lagging behind compared to actual minimap when I move around. I snaps to place every 2-3 second to correct the overlay to match minimap.

This came back in -r3. Any idea what's causing it?

----------


## rambo99jose

You have to run it as Admin, else it doesn't hook. 
Also, Thank you for the awesome-sauce @enigma32

----------


## bm206

Is it possible to add pool of reflections?
And it would be great if the overlay is only visible if D3 is in foreground? I see the map in Windows, too.
Great work

----------


## enigma32

> Thx for doing this. Really awesome.
> 
> Just a bug report. In latest -r1 an earlier graphical bug got fixed, stopping the scene from lagging behind compared to actual minimap when I move around. I snaps to place every 2-3 second to correct the overlay to match minimap.
> 
> This came back in -r3. Any idea what's causing it?


I'm afraid not. The changes in r3 should not have anything to do with it..
I've seen it a few times myself, but I have no way of reproducing or debugging it. Usually it just goes away after a while. I've also seen D3 go into crazy lag sessions, and that's with or without MapHack, so maybe there's a GPU issue hidden somewhere.




> Is it possible to add pool of reflections?
> And it would be great if the overlay is only visible if D3 is in foreground? I see the map in Windows, too.
> Great work


If you minimize D3 then overlay will be hidden, but yea, would make sense to hide if focus is lost. I think I've had some issues in the past when trying it though, with focus jumping between D3 and the overlay causing everything to flicker  :Smile:

----------


## lro

Yes, I may have spoken to soon. It was in town, but when in rift it wasn't an issue.
Alright, good to know you've spotted it yourself, that's good for future dev.

Thanks again.

----------


## kC0pter

Is it possible to switch the overlay minimap to the overview map if you open it via tab?

----------


## enigma32

> Is it possible to switch the overlay minimap to the overview map if you open it via tab?


Nope. But it's on my TODO.

----------


## xblade2k7

r3 works perfect for me.

----------


## Jorick01

r3 works perfect for me, is it possible to have yellow pools marker? I dont want ask to much.Ty for the good work.

----------


## OnehitB

Enigma you are the boss ! Thank you my friend, wish you all the best for this awesome work.

----------


## gadasoft

> No chance to mark item quality when they are on the ground, or this something that THUD exclusively offered ? Regardless, thank you for spending all this time and effort !


As clarification - this is how THUD used to mark different item quality, very handy in both picking up items and sorting stash.

----------


## gadasoft

> What ya mean? Ancient? Got a screenshot or something of how THUD showed it?





> No chance to mark item quality when they are on the ground, or this something that THUD exclusively offered ? Regardless, thank you for spending all this time and effort !


As clarification - this is how THUD used to mark different item quality, very handy in both picking up items and sorting stash.

----------


## enigma32

New version added to OP

*Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r4
* follows the large map (tab) when visible.*

----------


## Borbers

you're my god.. thx..

----------


## Covax

what can i do with it's "waiting for d3 process"?
p.s. Resolved

----------


## bm206

> If you minimize D3 then overlay will be hidden, but yea, would make sense to hide if focus is lost. I think I've had some issues in the past when trying it though, with focus jumping between D3 and the overlay causing everything to flicker


Does not work! I tried Windows+D.

----------


## gadasoft

> Does not work! I tried Windows+D.


Running the .exe as admin ? (Easiest to set under Compatibility - ✔ Run this program as administrator)

----------


## Slingshot1

@Enigma - Awesome job - R2 is working great for me.

Quick question - with THud, I used a Plugin to create a big red circle around my cursor for easier visibility. Is there any way you can Add a cursor mod to make it big and more visible?

----------


## scirocco72

Very good !

Could you add a sign for experience pool VS life pool plz ? Would be perfect  :Smile:

----------


## johnbl

> @Enigma - Awesome job - R2 is working great for me.
> 
> Quick question - with THud, I used a Plugin to create a big red circle around my cursor for easier visibility. Is there any way you can Add a cursor mod to make it big and more visible?


It has nothing to do with MapHack. For now you can just use YoloMouse, which works fine with D3.

----------


## JarJarD3

R2 had minimap overlay synchronization problems, it was most of the time misaligned (especially in multiplayer) - but R3 seems to work perfectly for me.
Good work @enigma32 and keep it cool!

----------


## BerSerKerEGG

hello can someone tell me why I can not load ??

He always tells me this when I click on r4

So that always says to a friend of mine who wants to get that but does not work


you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


ok it colleague did not look at his email ^ ^

----------


## leechleech

any idea how to fix performance issues on win 7 ?
fps drops from 150 to 40-50 when I start enigma.
i7 3930k + gtx 1080, it is a bit annoying ;P

----------


## hkjhkh

HI Engima,

thank you for your hard work. Maybe I missed any information but it's possible that KJ can use the same function to read the memory again as to code everything from scratch new ?

----------


## HelloMoto123

Enigma
Thank you so much for your awesome work!

----------


## Blop08

Good job enigma, thank you so much,

Please if you can, do something about unidentified legendaries, it's really painfull to ID and check everything all day long  :Frown: 

The next improvement i'm really waiting for is a circle under the Elites ,not the minions, and on the screen (not the minimap)



(sorry i only have this to show)

Do you kown if it's doable ?

----------


## GermanDude1337

thank you very very much enigma for keepin up the awesome work, best greetings from germany =)

----------


## slipslop

> any idea how to fix performance issues on win 7 ?
> fps drops from 150 to 40-50 when I start enigma.
> i7 3930k + gtx 1080, it is a bit annoying ;P


Not sure why but it definitely runs like shit on Win 7, runs great on Win 10 though :P

----------


## ltquickshot

> Good job enigma, thank you so much,
> 
> 
> The next improvement i'm really waiting for is a circle under the Elites ,not the minions, and on the screen (not the minimap)
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry i only have this to show)
> 
> Do you kown if it's doable ?


Maybe seeing how you have only one post here maybe you could make that 1 post something along the lines of a THANK YOU, and thats it. Enigma much like KJ is only one person and from what i understand we are pretty lucky to just have what we have. Just my 2 cents...

Thanks Enigma for all that you have done

----------


## RealGsus

Guess we all can agree, that we are so damn thankful for Enigma to step in after losing THUD.

If you're really thankful, like I am, throw him a donation. The link is on his *Github*-page, which is in the *OP (Enigma.D3.MapHack)*.

But we can also all agree, that THUD f***ing spoiled us  :Big Grin: . Especially with the plugin system, people where so creative, and oh how I miss some of those features. 

So I hope I'm not overly presumptuous by collecting some of the most asked features in this thread:

mark ancient/primal items in inventory
mark ancient/primal items on the floor 
mark elites with circles
mark juggernauts on minimapshow cooldownsmark inner sanctuaryshow closed doorsshow pools on minimappossible pylon spawns

I have no clue if anything on this list is even possibly in the current state of the game. And, don't get me wrong, I am so very thankful for this awesome piece of code, I'm just trying to sum up the last pages for everyone to see and avoid people asking the same stuff over and over again. Would be interesting to see, what of the above is even possible.

There's obviously *so much more*, but I don't wanna exaggerate. If I'm totally over the line here, let me know.

✌️
Gsus

----------


## slipslop

Thanks Enigma, if it's not too much trouble could you just turn this into Hud 2.0 and emulate every single feature thud had?

Thanks /s

----------


## SeaDragon

> Thanks Enigma, if it's not too much trouble could you just turn this into Hud 2.0 and emulate every single feature thud had?
> 
> Thanks /s


It's a big project, and KJ takes thousands of hours for HUD

----------


## slipslop

> It's a big project, and KJ takes thousands of hours for HUD


_Whoooooooooosh_

You mean *took*, if KJ barely had the motivation to maintain when things were good then I highly doubt he'll bother with a complete overhaul.

----------


## nzg

I much prefer the maphack of enigma compared to TH, and the basic functionality of opening the program and ticking a few boxes to taste, rather than waiting 30s for TH to load or going through ini files to disable stuff I dont like. Playing znecro it is night and day difference between TH and enigma, I can live without seeing ancients/primals.

----------


## slipslop

> I much prefer the maphack of enigma compared to TH, and the basic functionality of opening the program and ticking a few boxes to taste, rather than waiting 30s for TH to load or going through ini files to disable stuff I dont like. Playing znecro it is night and day difference between TH and enigma, I can live without seeing ancients/primals.


Hallelujah.

TH was great but every iteration I'd have to strip it down and remove all the extraneous default features I didn't care for.

The only thing I actually miss from TH is the text label for network latency.

----------


## RealGsus

> Thanks Enigma, if it's not too much trouble could you just turn this into Hud 2.0 and emulate every single feature thud had?
> 
> Thanks /s


Ye, I get it, it seems greedy and whatnot. But think about it that way, Enigma might see the list and think _Wow, that's easy af. I don't play D3 so I didn't know this was a thing but I'll take me like 5 mins to add it._

But I'm cool with it either way  :Smile:

----------


## JarJarD3

AFAIK KJ took every effort to prevent botters using THUD to their advantage.
Enigma would have to do the same if he choose to publish the source or create a binary framework for us plugin developers.
I prefer as it is now, let Enigma choose what he does and when.
And I prefer this is simple maphack, not a replacement for THUD - which would be a project of very different scope.

----------


## bm206

Possible pylon spawn points would be great.

----------


## SeaDragon

1. run MAPHACK
2. run D3
If you do it in this order, the maphack will not move and change



```
20:06:56.261058: Logging started.
20:06:56.318061: Could not find any process.
20:06:57.319119: Could not find any process.
20:06:58.320176: Could not find any process.
20:06:59.372236: Found a process.
20:06:59.405238: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 49508, running 49508: 仅完成部分的 ReadProcessMemory 或 WriteProcessMemory 请求。
20:07:04.985557: Plan B: RActors
20:07:05.327577: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 49508, running 49508: F064FB82-0DE9-4AA2-B50D-034600D64265
20:07:11.530932: Symbol table updated.
20:07:11.530932: Attached to process.
20:07:16.659225: Local Actor Ready
20:07:18.800347: 内存位置访问无效。
20:07:18.814348: Local Actor Ready
20:07:18.814348: 内存位置访问无效。
20:07:18.815348: Local Actor Ready
20:07:18.829349: 内存位置访问无效。
...
...A large number of this same log when loading the game
...
20:07:21.861522: Local Actor Ready
20:07:21.941527: Adding Scene - sid:2009137152   ssid:2001993728   sno:172888
20:07:21.975529: Adding Scene - sid:2009202689   ssid:2002059265   sno:172876
20:07:22.006531: Adding Scene - sid:2009268226   ssid:2002124802   sno:172884
20:07:22.037532: Adding Scene - sid:2009333763   ssid:2002190339   sno:172892
20:07:22.070534: Adding Scene - sid:2009399300   ssid:2002255876   sno:172868
20:07:22.100536: Adding Scene - sid:2009464837   ssid:2002321413   sno:172863
20:07:22.130538: Adding Scene - sid:2009530374   ssid:2002386950   sno:172872
20:07:22.163540: Adding Scene - sid:2009595911   ssid:2002452487   sno:172908
20:07:22.194541: Adding Scene - sid:2009661448   ssid:2002518024   sno:172880
20:07:26.396782: Logging stopped.
```

----------


## Golden122

> Hallelujah.
> 
> TH was great but every iteration I'd have to strip it down and remove all the extraneous default features I didn't care for.
> 
> The only thing I actually miss from TH is the text label for network latency.


Dear god ain't that the truth. Every season the defaults would be different and their location to change them someplace new. I'm much happier with Enigma's.

----------


## Gahleon

I realize it's much more laggy when i tried to play with 4 players on a normal rift or gr. Is that normal ? Or is this maphack meant for soloing ? 
But i do not have this issue when i am doing 4 players bounties though.

----------


## Csavo

To enigma32: very good job on the map-hack, your help and work is greatly appreciated in these hard times Blizzard brought upon us.
To most people asking for USELESS stuff (like names on pylons??? ... they actually have an icon, why would you want to clutter with displaying a name?), please stop. While some things (ancient/primal markers, juggs, pools) people are asking for are nice QoL stuff, they can be EASILY neglected. Especially because I notice this MapHack is a bit slower in rendering than TH used to be. No reason to make it even slower. Correct me if I'm wrong.

The only non-map related tools I would welcome are a CoE indicator, and maybe cooldown timers on abilities.

----------


## sdUnit

CoE indicator would be great !

Also, I wouldn't mind Juggernaut as red circle...

But all in all, this is a HUGE help !  :Smile:

----------


## BrotherWolf

D3 still lives tks to you Enigma! 

F.Blizzard!!!

----------


## JarJarD3

> To enigma32: very good job on the map-hack, your help and work is greatly appreciated in these hard times Blizzard brought upon us.
> To most people asking for USELESS stuff (like names on pylons??? ... they actually have an icon, why would you want to clutter with displaying a name?), please stop. While some things (ancient/primal markers, juggs, pools) people are asking for are nice QoL stuff, they can be EASILY neglected. Especially because I notice this MapHack is a bit slower in rendering than TH used to be. No reason to make it even slower. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Totally agree, as I have said this is not THUD and should not become anything that resembles it!




> The only non-map related tools I would welcome are a CoE indicator, and maybe cooldown timers on abilities.


Yeah, I miss cooldown indicators and sounds a bit and Danger plugin that would print "Moveth!" when you step into something dangerous :-)

----------


## Vilhelm777

а не сложно ли будет удалять архивы которые вы заменяете? скачал все, ставлю по очереди и ни 1 не работет

----------


## pipon2323

Hi enigma, Thanks for ur great program. 1 small stupid question. Whats the difference between r1, r2, r3 and r4? I've been trying to find an answer in the posts but not sure. 

Is it just new revisions, therefore newer versions or are you supposed to use one or the other say multiplayer and solo with different r# (i.e. r1 solo r2 multi) 

I'm guessing its just newer versions the higher the r# is, but just wanna be certain, to know which one to use.

Thanks again for keeping d3 fun for us.

----------


## SeaDragon

> Hi enigma, Thanks for ur great program. 1 small stupid question. Whats the difference between r1, r2, r3 and r4? I've been trying to find an answer in the posts but not sure. 
> 
> Is it just new revisions, therefore newer versions or are you supposed to use one or the other say multiplayer and solo with different r# (i.e. r1 solo r2 multi) 
> 
> I'm guessing its just newer versions the higher the r# is, but just wanna be certain, to know which one to use.
> 
> Thanks again for keeping d3 fun for us.


It's just a version number
You just need to download the latest

----------


## RealGsus

> To enigma32: very good job on the map-hack, your help and work is greatly appreciated in these hard times Blizzard brought upon us.
> To most people asking for USELESS stuff (like names on pylons??? ... they actually have an icon, why would you want to clutter with displaying a name?), please stop. While some things (ancient/primal markers, juggs, pools) people are asking for are nice QoL stuff, they can be EASILY neglected. Especially because I notice this MapHack is a bit slower in rendering than TH used to be. No reason to make it even slower. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> The only non-map related tools I would welcome are a CoE indicator, and maybe cooldown timers on abilities.


geez, so much hate. the d3 community sure is toxic. you think it's useless? ok, some others might have a different opinion. mindblowing isn't it?

----------


## Vilhelm777

Спасибо!!!

----------


## scirocco72

I dont agree, a sign when pool of reflection are detected would be a great help not to waste time  :Smile:  COE /timer =/= maphack it s was TH....

----------


## enigma32

> Thanks Enigma, if it's not too much trouble could you just turn this into Hud 2.0 and emulate every single feature thud had?
> 
> Thanks /s


I think I'll just help KJ bring TH back.




> Ye, I get it, it seems greedy and whatnot. But think about it that way, Enigma might see the list and think _Wow, that's easy af. I don't play D3 so I didn't know this was a thing but I'll take me like 5 mins to add it._


That's pretty spot on  :Big Grin:  and helpful summary, thanks!




> AFAIK KJ took every effort to prevent botters using THUD to their advantage.
> Enigma would have to do the same if he choose to publish the source or create a binary framework for us plugin developers.
> I prefer as it is now, let Enigma choose what he does and when.


The framework (and maphack) has been publicly available on github for years, so... too late  :Smile: 




> I realize it's much more laggy when i tried to play with 4 players on a normal rift or gr. Is that normal ? Or is this maphack meant for soloing ? 
> But i do not have this issue when i am doing 4 players bounties though.


I cannot explain that, should not make a difference.

----------


## ZenDraL

> I think I'll just help KJ bring TH back.


Is this actually a thing, or a hypothetical?

----------


## enigma32

> Is this actually a thing, or a hypothetical?


if he stops being so busy all the time (when I'm not busy)  :Wink:

----------


## Borbers

> ...
> The framework (and maphack) has been publicly available on github for years, so... too late 
> ...


possible to put actual code on github??

----------


## stald3

[email protected] is there a way for us to donate to you for the work you are doing?

----------


## Csavo

> geez, so much hate. the d3 community sure is toxic. you think it's useless? ok, some others might have a different opinion. mindblowing isn't it?


Oh, my bad for "hating". You are absolutely right. Where would you like enigma to put the pylon name? Should it go above the icon, below, or maybe just hide the icon with the name? 

While at it, shouldn't enigma make goblin names too?

----------


## kirkiant

Enigma if could do that should be awesome!
Not that im not personally happy with this tool you gave us(like i say from nothing..this is awesome you gave us)!!! But would like
see something more and im not speaking about see primals,ancients or legs.
for example of personall coe cycles easier,or the features thud had,not the others players tho cause like
i have understand so far its hard or imposibble give info about other players colldowns for example or see their cycles.
im sorry for my english,not my first language,
and again much appreciate the hard work you make for us here!!

----------


## aeroc1

Cant seem to get to work. I have it windowed and 64 bit. Help?

Thanks

----------


## aeroc1

14:02:36.156403: Index was outside the bounds of the array.

----------


## aeroc1

nvm working now. Thanks Enigma!

----------


## enigma32

> possible to put actual code on github??


Possible yes, but I don't feel like writing documentation on how to use it now, or how to NOT use it now. MapHack is not obfuscated, so feel free getting the source through ILSpy.




> [email protected] is there a way for us to donate to you for the work you are doing?


There's a button on my github. GitHub - Enigma32/Enigma.D3

----------


## Slyzare

Is it possible to locate goblins?  :Smile:

----------


## Mino9319

Thanks for you work enigma. really appreciate it  :Smile:

----------


## Gator T

This is working great for me and it's definitely letting me enjoy D3 more.

Just a couple questions about it though.

I noticed that the map marker sizes are different for different types of enemies. What is the map marker sized based on?

Second, is there a way I can modify it to make the monster markers all uniform size?

----------


## ZenDraL

> This is working great for me and it's definitely letting me enjoy D3 more.
> 
> Just a couple questions about it though.
> 
> I noticed that the map marker sizes are different for different types of enemies. What is the map marker sized based on?
> 
> Second, is there a way I can modify it to make the monster markers all uniform size?


It's based on the monster's ACD.Radius and at the moment there's no user facing way to change that.

----------


## UN Owen

ACD ? Sorry I do not understand this acronym :confused:

----------


## johnbl

> geez, so much hate. the d3 community sure is toxic. you think it's useless? ok, some others might have a different opinion. mindblowing isn't it?


It's not useless, but what IS mindblowing is the fact that most in this thread don't realize that this is a *MAP HACK*, nothing else. One could argue that it was created as a proof-of-concept so people understand how to use the framework. It was never meant, and never will, replace TH, it is not the objective of this.

----------


## RealGsus

that's cool. I'm happy with what we got. maybe KJ and Enigma will get THUD up and we'll all be a happy little family again.

and just to clarify, I did what I did because *again*, Enigma already did add a lot of features in the last few days alone. It didn't seem to be that much of hassle for him, so why not sum up the last 5 pages to one post? but sorry for that, won't happen again, so I'll just sit and STFU and let others ask for the same features over and over and over again 👍

----------


## bnny

this is amazing. tried it yesterday cause i was sick running into dead ends / loops in that shitty designed maps. 
by doing so i figured out how many elites / pylons i just ran past in my grifts.
will looking for some autopickup for db now. it is sad we have to get this qol stuff this way, cause blizzard does not want to develop it by themselves.
thank you very much for this amazing tool.

----------


## RyanGosling

D3 is in a sad state right now. Thankfully we have Enigma to save the day  :Smile:

----------


## purgatorya

Hello,

is it possible to run this under x32 ? xD

----------


## ZenDraL

Only x64 is supported atm.

----------


## UN Owen

An update just rolled out, MapHack still alive!  :Cool: 

Thanks again @Enigma32

One small thing though. I need to run MapHack after the game has started otherwise it remains stuck.

----------


## enigma32

> An update just rolled out, MapHack still alive! 
> 
> Thanks again @Enigma32
> 
> One small thing though. I need to run MapHack after the game has started otherwise it remains stuck.


You mean the Battle.net client? I'm not getting anything for D3.

MapHack might find some garbage in memory and think it was a success if started before game not fully initialized  :Smile:  I'll see what I can do about it.

----------


## UN Owen

My mistake. I thought the version number had increased.

----------


## hViHO7dAeTf4

AXYEHHAR PROGA  :Cool: 
NoMeGusta.jpg

----------


## xblade2k7

> AXYEHHAR PROGA 
> NoMeGusta.jpg


troll detected.

----------


## rodneyme

enigma32, can i ask what do mob circle sizes represent? sometimes i see a small mob with large circle size and vice-versa. are those mob speed or aggressiveness?

----------


## d2k2

> enigma32, can i ask what do mob circle sizes represent? sometimes i see a small mob with large circle size and vice-versa. are those mob speed or aggressiveness?


probably just hitbox/collision radius.

----------


## Dolphe

> probably just hitbox/collision radius.
> 
> 
> p.s. pls share your source soon enigma :O. need to make my tool work again :O
> 
> i had the most important things implemented in my private tool already before the obusfaction patch went live.
> 
> * map reveal
> * mark ancient/primal items in inventory with letters "A" / "P"
> ...


Thanks for the info, really relevant for this thread.

----------


## enigma32

> enigma32, can i ask what do mob circle sizes represent? sometimes i see a small mob with large circle size and vice-versa. are those mob speed or aggressiveness?


A value that seemed to relate to mob size (hitbox radius?). Sometimes it's way off though  :Smile:

----------


## ZenDraL

Thought I'd share this back with you, something you could consider adding to your MapMarkerMonster is showing illusion for elite/champion/minions

Thanks for all your hard work, you're the man!!



```
bool illusion = Attributes.SummonedByACDID.GetValue(AttributeReader.Instance, _acd.FastAttribGroupID) != -1;
```

----------


## larcerkev

Giving this a shot at decompiling what you released and having some issues when it's trying to get the movSource for the UpdateSymbolTable. Something within the First() function will cause it to have an empty instruction list on the second loop through. Is there any chance you could tell me if this section looks right?



```
public static Instruction First(this IEnumerable<Instruction> instructions, params Func<Instruction, bool>[] predicates)
        {
            bool flag = predicates.Length == 0;
            Instruction result;
            if (flag)
            {
                result = instructions.First<Instruction>();
            }
            else
            {
                result = instructions.SkipWhile((Instruction x) => !predicates.All((Func<Instruction, bool> p) => p(x))).First(Array.Empty<Func<Instruction, bool>>());
            }
            return result;
        }
```

Edit: Digging in deeper, it looks like it's failing in the IsMovFrom with a location that is outside the range. Not really sure what went wrong to cause that.

Edit2: Said fuck it and re-decompiled it multiple times... Something ended up working.

Edit3: Damn now I see why the hell you don't use text anywhere. Why the hell would it be made with Windows.Shapes?

----------


## UglyPinkMachine

Ok, I downloaded the latest version and I must be doing somehting worng because the mini map wont show nothing,

1. Open enigma with admin
2. Open blizzard.
3. Open Diablo.
4. Close blizzard.
5. enigma says engaged.
6. Travel to any map, open minimap..... All the same, no mobs, no reveal, no nothing.

7..... Help?


Also I would like to know if goblins are showed differently in the minimap, mainly would like to use this to farm rainbow gobs without the need of running the maps, just tp, check if theres one in the mini map, if not move on the next map, etc.

Thx in advance!

----------


## mois

Hey

Start d3 -> start enigma/mh as admin

----------


## UglyPinkMachine

> Hey
> 
> Start d3 -> start enigma/mh as admin


Thx! also, do you know if it shows the rainbow ones?

----------


## Hudan

useful, thx

----------


## d2k2

an option to disable elite minions on the minimap would be useful. or mark the main elite with darker color to see it better. best option would be to draw circle around non-minion elites on the screen (optinal with life percentage label). seeing elites is one of the most important things in most game modes.
if you need the function (worldToScreenCoordinate), pm me.

----------


## scirocco72

+1 I agree and pool of reflection would be cool too !

----------


## shadowsmite

hi, does the tool reveal the map? I get it to work to show monsters and objects, but the map is never fully reveal. Many thanks to Enigma for the hard work. D3 without the tool is just so bland!

----------


## HelloMoto123

Hey Guys

Enigma MH suddenly stopped working on my laptop. 3 hours ago it worked perfectly, now it just won't work anymore. Don't if it's still running on my PC. It still says "Attached to D3" but on the minimap I don't see anything. Haven't made any changes. Anyone else with the same problem? I

----------


## HelloMoto123

sry double post

----------


## jaeheung09

I had the same problem once not long ago.
I restarted my PC and ran D3+MH ...found no problem at all.
Hope this helpful.

----------


## d2k2

A simple restart of the maphack application can solve the problems.

----------


## SeaDragon

> Hey Guys
> 
> Enigma MH suddenly stopped working on my laptop. 3 hours ago it worked perfectly, now it just won't work anymore. Don't if it's still running on my PC. It still says "Attached to D3" but on the minimap I don't see anything. Haven't made any changes. Anyone else with the same problem? I


Look at the process manager to ensure that there is only one Diablo III64.exe

----------


## HelloMoto123

Hmm... all of your advice didn't help unfortunately, it still didn't show me anything... then I started a log and suddenly everything works fine again :gusta: don't ask me why  :Cool:

----------


## luslash

Has anyone here been banned from using hm? I am using it for the first time and I have seen the warning that I can have my account banned ... Can I use hm without fear?

----------


## SeaDragon

> Has anyone here been banned from using hm? I am using it for the first time and I have seen the warning that I can have my account banned ... Can I use hm without fear?


No one is banned, it's just a disclaimer :Big Grin:

----------


## JarJarD3

> Has anyone here been banned from using hm? I am using it for the first time and I have seen the warning that I can have my account banned ... Can I use hm without fear?


If you ask, don't use it!

----------


## enigma32

New version added to OP

*Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r5
* can track pool of reflection.
* can indicate if items are ancient, and what rank. only works on items in inventory, non-equipped, non-stashed.
* has improved goblin detection.
* is compiled with optimizations enabled (might improve performance, but probably not noticeable).*

----------


## SeaDragon

> New version added to OP
> 
> *Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r5
> * can track pool of reflection.
> * can indicate if items are ancient, and what rank. only works on items in inventory, non-equipped, non-stashed.
> * has improved goblin detection.
> * is compiled with optimizations enabled (might improve performance, but probably not noticeable).*


The “Show Pool of Reflection” option seems that it is always enabled, regardless of the switch

----------


## enigma32

> The “Show Pool of Reflection” option seems that it is always enabled, regardless of the switch


Oops  :Stick Out Tongue:  Thanks, will be fixed for next release.

----------


## xadlo

> New version added to OP
> 
> *Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r5
> * can track pool of reflection.
> * can indicate if items are ancient, and what rank. only works on items in inventory, non-equipped, non-stashed.
> * has improved goblin detection.
> * is compiled with optimizations enabled (might improve performance, but probably not noticeable).*



Indications stay after destroyed

----------


## d2k2

yes, ancient indicator doesnt go away when item is salvaged.

----------


## enigma32

Bugs should be fixed

*Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r6
* will now respect the option for pool of reflection.
* will keep better track of inventory items, displaying ancient markers correctly.
* will not render ancient indicators on top of tooltips.*

----------


## maiziea

Do you think you could make the ancient items a bit more noticable and a difference between primal and ancient if that's not the case already?
Preferably something similar to hud if you can, people have posted what that looked like in here before I believe, most people who use this option use it to speed up time between rifts, maybe it's just going to take some time to get used to this but I'm having some trouble noticing it right away, would be awesome if you could change that.

Either way thanks a lot for this <3 A lot of people appriciate what you're doing.

----------


## rodneyme

> Bugs should be fixed
> 
> *Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r6
> * will now respect the option for pool of reflection.
> * will keep better track of inventory items, displaying ancient markers correctly.
> * will not render ancient indicators on top of tooltips.*


awesome work as always. thanks enigma32 <3

----------


## scare123

You are my hero thanks so much!!!!!!

----------


## Lagertha

@enigma, thank you for your awesome and great work!

----------


## Magu

you-sir-have-my-respect.jpg @enigma

If u manage to get elite circles, that will be the ultimate gg !!

----------


## MrOne

> Bugs should be fixed
> 
> *Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.49508-x64-r6
> * will now respect the option for pool of reflection.
> * will keep better track of inventory items, displaying ancient markers correctly.
> * will not render ancient indicators on top of tooltips.*


Every your work is a GREAT work !! Thank You very much. 

*Feature request:*
- is it possible to turn off map reveal when in town?

----------


## larcerkev

Figured I'd just leave this here, would be nice to have this added :P

Add me in the App.cs


```
bool addedExtra = false;
while (true)
{
	
	// Check for multiple processes.
	Process[] allProc = Process.GetProcessesByName("Diablo III64");
	if (allProc.Length > 1)
	{
		Trace.WriteLine("Multiple Processes...");
		
		if (addedExtra == false)
		{
			this.Dispatcher.Invoke(() =>
			{
				Shell.Instance.pidList.Items.Insert(0, "Multiple, select a PID");
				Shell.Instance.pidList.Text = "Multiple, select a PID";
				for (int i = 0; i < allProc.Length; i++)
				{
					Shell.Instance.pidList.Items.Add(allProc[i].Id.ToString());

				}
			});
			
			addedExtra = true;

		}

		int selectedIndex = 0;
		Shell.Instance.pidList.Dispatcher.Invoke(() => selectedIndex = Convert.ToInt32(Shell.Instance.pidList.SelectedIndex));
		// Loop through to see if one is selected.
		if (selectedIndex != 0)
		{
			int id = 0;
			Shell.Instance.pidList.Dispatcher.Invoke(() => Int32.TryParse(Shell.Instance.pidList.SelectedValue.ToString(), out id));

			for (int i = 0; i < allProc.Length; i++)
			{
				if (id == allProc[i].Id)
				{
					memoryContext1 = MemoryContext.FromProcess(allProc[i]);

				}
			}
		}
	}
	else if (allProc.Length == 1)
		memoryContext1 = MemoryContext.FromProcess(allProc[0]);
	if (memoryContext1 != null)
	{
		break;
	}
	Trace.WriteLine("Could not find any process.");
	Thread.Sleep(1000);
}
```

And add this in the Shell.xaml


```
<ComboBox x:Name="pidList" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Height="25" Margin="122,0,0,0" Width="157"/>
<CheckBox Content="Restrict Minimap" ToolTip="Only draw inside the minimap boundaries." Margin="10,5" IsChecked="{Binding Options.RestrictMinimap}" />
```

----------


## Nerpius

@Enigma: Big thx for your work!!

----------


## scirocco72

The warming is from enigma , ANY 3rd program is bannable.

Ty for last version !

----------


## bnny

seems like it is not working at the moment.

anyone else got that problem?

log:

16:55:42.479185: Could not find any process.
16:55:43.559904: Found a process.
16:55:43.638456: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 49508, running 49508: Nur ein Teil der ReadProcessMemory- oder WriteProcessMemory-Anforderung wurde abgeschlossen
16:55:49.089741: Plan B: RActors
16:55:49.241843: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 49508, running 49508: F064FB82-0DE9-4AA2-B50D-034600D64265
16:55:55.013823: Symbol table updated.
16:55:55.014824: Attached to process.
16:56:03.738263: Local Actor Ready
16:56:03.778288: Local Actor Not Ready
16:57:03.759074: Local Actor Ready
16:57:04.291448: Local Actor Not Ready
16:57:13.022929: Local Actor Ready
16:57:13.062956: Local Actor Not Ready

----------


## PapYruS

first of all big thx for your work dude!!

but is it possible to just display the chests? and not all dead bodys, loose stones etc `?

brgds papy

----------


## Sascan

I had issues with R6, tried R5 and it attached again no problem (windows 10 xx64)

----------


## crosiss

since THUD isnt available im trying this out.
It seems to be working fine but i causes tiny lagspikes the whole time? is that normal or?  :Smile: 
you need to drag stuff out of the map like thud or just run it from inside the map location etc ?

greetzzz

----------


## EL_tio

Hello, the first thing is to thank the work you are doing

I apologize for my English, I'm using google translate

I would like to ask you, if possible, since I see it as vitally important, that you will incorporate in the next version, the names of the characters, so that we can see at every moment where we are on the map.

If you could put an accountant to see the loads of afflicted lash, it would be wonderful.

Thank you for your contribution, I hope you have it for the next version

----------


## EL_tio

Hello, the first thing is to thank the work you are doing

I apologize for my English, I'm using google translate

I would like to ask you, if possible, since I see it as vitally important, that you will incorporate in the next version, the names of the characters, so that we can see at every moment where we are on the map.

If you could put an accountant to see the loads of afflicted lash, it would be wonderful.

Thank you for your contribution, I hope you have it for the next version

PD: Sorry for the duplicate, if any moderator can delete it, I would appreciate it

----------


## Ajja

Minimap again started to shaking and doublin in these versions. Rerun helping but not for long time. In r1-4 all working fine.

----------


## enigma32

> Minimap again started to shaking and doublin in these versions. Rerun helping but not for long time. In r1-4 all working fine.


I guess the extra collection for inventory and ancient markers is the cause. I'll see if I can optimize, or disable collection when not needed (so user can disable it).

----------


## kirkiant

hihi Enigma

is it possible to make circles on the screen for elites and blues to can see easy on big mob groups maybe??

----------


## Dronox

> hihi Enigma
> 
> is it possible to make circles on the screen for elites and blues to can see easy on big mob groups maybe??


Or at least mark somehow Juggernaut elite

----------


## SeaDragon

TurboHUD's very useful plugins, if you can add it, it's very helpful for the player
Display the HPbar and affixes for the elites
It's very difficult to see them in the GRift
Of course,do not need to display for EliteMinion and illusionist

----------


## xblade2k7

remove elite minions and remove illusionist is crutial!, can you make this?

----------


## enigma32

> TurboHUD's very useful plugins, if you can add it, it's very helpful for the player
> Display the HPbar and affixes for the elites
> It's very difficult to see them in the GRift
> Of course,do not need to display for EliteMinion and illusionist


So much visual noise  :Frown: 




> remove elite minions and remove illusionist is crutial!, can you make this?


I can, but I don't think I will. I don't know if we have the same game, because for me, this is a non-issue :confused:.

----------


## Slingshot1

@Enigma32 - damn, I was hoping I wouldn't be one of the "asking" group for more features, but I have a question that can be very important for Higher GR's. Is it possible to draw a circle where the Monk's Inner Sanctuary is on the ground? Extremely helpful when in the middle of a huge mob and you can't see the ground.

I guess the best question to ask is what is possible with how Blizzard changed their coding/memory? I know that in THud we had all the damage calculated and could check how different items affected our damage, and I hear that is not possible now. But what of skills that you throw down - is there a possibility of Circles on the ground where you drop Sanctuary, or a turret is placed?

Again, thanks for all the help!! It is much appreciated!

----------


## enigma32

> @Enigma32 - damn, I was hoping I wouldn't be one of the "asking" group for more features, but I have a question that can be very important for Higher GR's. Is it possible to draw a circle where the Monk's Inner Sanctuary is on the ground? Extremely helpful when in the middle of a huge mob and you can't see the ground.
> 
> I guess the best question to ask is what is possible with how Blizzard changed their coding/memory? I know that in THud we had all the damage calculated and could check how different items affected our damage, and I hear that is not possible now. But what of skills that you throw down - is there a possibility of Circles on the ground where you drop Sanctuary, or a turret is placed?
> 
> Again, thanks for all the help!! It is much appreciated!


It's possible yes, but requires an "augmented reality" layer. If I draw 1 circle, suddenly there are 20 different circles people want me to draw or not draw. So.. this is not something I'll implement before I have a customization system in play. And hopefully TH is back up before then.

----------


## Slingshot1

> It's possible yes, but requires an "augmented reality" layer. If I draw 1 circle, suddenly there are 20 different circles people want me to draw or not draw. So.. this is not something I'll implement before I have a customization system in play. And hopefully TH is back up before then.


Thanks for the quick response. Yes, a customization menu would be cool. I will wait. What you have provided so far is extremely helpful. R6 is working great for me.

----------


## turunoljo

I wanted to use the security precaution that i used for turbohud, diablo accessing from another user and enigma files can't be accessed by that user, it was used for turbohud and it worked well, so when i started enigma like that, it stays on "Waiting for D3 Process...". I don't wanna use it directly so... if there is a chance to run it with security precautions like th please let me know. tnx.

----------


## BruteMan

> I wanted to use the security precaution that i used for turbohud, diablo accessing from another user and enigma files can't be accessed by that user, it was used for turbohud and it worked well, so when i started enigma like that, it stays on "Waiting for D3 Process...". I don't wanna use it directly so... if there is a chance to run it with security precautions like th please let me know. tnx.


Run D3 as a user locked from seeing the rest of your system them run this as Administrator and it works fine and D3 cannot see it.

----------


## hehepwnz

thank you for your great program @ enigma32
im on windows 7 and have 22 FPS with ur newest version. normally i have 160 < ...
with r4 I have a bit more (35 FPS).
Do you know about that problem ?
Maybe u are able to fix it without spending more than 2 min  :Wink:  ?

Thanks anyway

----------


## yucan

thank you so much enigma32.
sometimes the ancient item marks don't disappear after that item's gone. circles just remain on empty inventory space.
i used r6 now use r5 but same.
how can i fix this.
(i'm with win10 64 NFW 4.7)

----------


## clonyxxl

Thanks very much

----------


## c4pr1c0rn

a big help will be at illusionists to see who is non illusion with a colored circle.
same to see sanctum of heal will help all alot.
Another thing is u mark wreckables green, but there is a difference between these spots ,for me while farming white/grey items in Act V Battlefields of Pandemonium , it will be fine if the wreckables which drops white/greys will have other colour.

tia for ur good work

----------


## SeaDragon

The chests in this area is not marked
Maybe this is a omission
I don't know what the English name is of the area, it's in A2
BTW,Can the chests be another marker? Different from the corpse and the stone,The value of chests is much higher than other things, and can even ignore the others :Embarrassment:

----------


## larcerkev

> The chests in this area is not marked
> Maybe this is a omission
> I don't know what the English name is of the area, it's in A2
> BTW,Can the chests be another marker? Different from the corpse and the stone,The value of chests is much higher than other things, and can even ignore the others


What makes a chest so high value?

----------


## Lagertha

> What makes a chest so high value?


Higher than corpses and stones, especially at the beginning of a new season.

----------


## SeaDragon

> What makes a chest so high value?


The chests is more likely to drop down the legendary items

----------


## GGboy

It's great!Thank Enigma32

----------


## SeaDragon

The best solution
Add an option "ClickableChestGizmo"
Display clickable objects except the Chest,For example, stones, corpses etc.

----------


## xblade2k7

maybe thud is coming soon?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## c4pr1c0rn

yea think will happen vry soon  :Smile:

----------


## doctorjunior

deleted. sorry  :Smile:

----------


## d2k2

would be nice to filter out elite minions and illusionist on the minimap. its kinda hard to see the "real" elite with all the yellow dots.

in case you need, here are some code snippets



```
        public static bool isEliteIllusionist(this Enigma.D3.MemoryModel.Core.ACD monster)
        {
            try
            {
                if (!monster.isElite()) return false; //avoid attribute read with precheck for better performance

                return monster.GetAttributeValue(AttributeId.SummonedByACDID) != -1; //if summoned illu this is != -1
            }
            catch (Exception e)
            {
                return false;
            }
        }
	
	
	public static bool isElite(this Enigma.D3.MemoryModel.Core.ACD monster)
        {
            try
            {
                switch (monster.MonsterQuality)
                {
                    case Enigma.D3.Enums.MonsterQuality.Unique:
                    case Enigma.D3.Enums.MonsterQuality.Rare:
                    case Enigma.D3.Enums.MonsterQuality.Champion:
                    case Enigma.D3.Enums.MonsterQuality.Boss:
                        //case Enigma.D3.Enums.MonsterQuality.Minion: //minions should not count as elite
                        return true;

                    default:
                        if (IsTreasureGoblin(monster))
                            return true;
                        return false;
                }
            }
            catch (Exception e)
            {
                return false;
            }
        }
		
		
        public static bool IsTreasureGoblin(this Enigma.D3.MemoryModel.Core.ACD Acd)
        {
            switch (Acd.ActorSNO.Value)
            {
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_A: //5984
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_B: //5985
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_C: //5987
                case 5988:                           // (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_D: //5988
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_E: //408655
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_F: //408989 // Blood Thief
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_G: //391593
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_H: //413289
                case 410576:
                case 410586:
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_A_Slave:    //326803
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_D_Splitter: //408354:
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_D_Splitter_02: //410572:
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_D_Splitter_03: //410574:
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_J: //429161:
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_I: //428663:
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_J_FX_WhatsNew: // 434631:
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_J_WhatsNew:  //434630:
                case (int)SnoActor.treasureGoblin_K:
                    return true;

                default:
                    return false;
            }
        }
```

----------


## olojins

Hi guys tried everything but Enigma won't open.

I get the warning popup but then no Enigma in task manager (it disappears). I run it as admin and have d3 64bit open in windowed-fullscreen.

I have the most current version of .Net framework (4.7.1 I believe).

Am I doing something wrong? Need Enigma!  :Smile: 

P.S. I am not even getting logs.

----------


## d2k2

i am not sure why it happen. but the tornados of the rift boss saxtris are shown as monsters on the minimap, which is confusing.

mabye the IsValidMonster function should also check for ActorType.Monster



```
        public static bool IsValidMonster(this Enigma.D3.MemoryModel.Core.ACD acd)
        {
            return acd.Hitpoints > 0.00001 &&
             (acd.ObjectFlags & 1) == 0 &&
             acd.ActorType == Enigma.D3.Enums.ActorType.Monster &&
             acd.TeamID == 10;
        }
```

----------


## colokado

Alex how i can AD that lines? or where to see the real elite

----------


## macaman2

Please mark your way to the mini-map

----------


## ADRNZOR

enigma32 make pylon points on the map

----------


## xblade2k7

Maybe plugins support would be the easiest things for you and programmers.

----------


## kamiyalee

cooooooool~gd job：p

----------


## LavaLampe1

> Hi guys tried everything but Enigma won't open.
> 
> I get the warning popup but then no Enigma in task manager (it disappears). I run it as admin and have d3 64bit open in windowed-fullscreen.
> 
> I have the most current version of .Net framework (4.7.1 I believe).
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Need Enigma! 
> 
> P.S. I am not even getting logs.



I`ve got the same Problem. Anyone who can help me?

----------


## ak47.mobil

Hi, make sure you downloaded and started the newest version.. file with r6 ending

----------


## LavaLampe1

I use the r6 but nothing happens. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk

----------


## itsmylife

> I use the r6 but nothing happens. 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk



Then whitelist .exe and folder in your AV.

----------


## SeaDragon

A ton of requests will never be satisfied
TurboHUD is correct using the plugin system :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SeaDragon

Double posted, delete

----------


## oO_Hultin_Oo

Thanks for this amazing tool Enigma. I love it, and I am super glad you aren't trying to turn it into THud 2.0, rather going the opposite direction. I would love a exp/hr label in the application (eg, not in D3) and exp displayed in text on the exp bar, but ofcourse those are only minor things for efficieny n3rds like me, and the tool is f-ing amazing. Light, does what it's supposed to and easy to use.

Thanks once more!

----------


## xblade2k7

yeah i think thud coming soon, but KJ dont say nothing.

----------


## --Archangel--

I don't think KJ has liked THUD for a long time, I think he views it more as "his" and doesn't want others taking over the project. I won't speculate on his reasons. Honestly, I think he in a way views this as a good excuse to let the project die with dignity. I mean, he may view this as a challenge set forth by Blizzard, but I don't really think he wants to keep it going.

To be clear, this is in no way an attack on KJ, I can understand this position. I also greatly appreciate his work on THUD and greatly extending D3s life for me and likely many others.

----------


## stabilos2

does anyone have a stricken counter? like the one we had for the Hudplugin?

----------


## Deanan2001

can I download maphack for mac os?

----------


## enigma32

> can I download maphack for mac os?


Sure, but don't expect it to run  :Wink: 




> Hi guys tried everything but Enigma won't open.
> 
> I get the warning popup but then no Enigma in task manager (it disappears). I run it as admin and have d3 64bit open in windowed-fullscreen.
> 
> I have the most current version of .Net framework (4.7.1 I believe).
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Need Enigma! 
> 
> P.S. I am not even getting logs.


You could try to find an Error in the Windows Event Viewer for source ".NET Runtime" related to Enigma.D3.MapHack.exe, if the case is that it instantly crashes.




> Maybe plugins support would be the easiest things for you and programmers.


If someone has good experience with a way of doing plugins that is easy, isolated and safe, please share and I might consider it. Not links you found via google, I'm talking actual experience! I don't want people running garbage as admin and then blame my program  :Smile:

----------


## w4sp

I'm on Windows 7 with 4.7.1 framework running r6 as admin, and my frame rate drops dramatically down to 15-20 fps. Upon searching this thread, it seems like it's a problem for just us Windows 7 users. I appreciate your work and hope this issue is recognized and resolved  :Smile:

----------


## petermurray1

if u have the 4.7 version it's say that I cannot install an older version, anyone know how to remove the 4.7 version?

----------


## Vividos1

> I'm on Windows 7 with 4.7.1 framework running r6 as admin, and my frame rate drops dramatically down to 15-20 fps. Upon searching this thread, it seems like it's a problem for just us Windows 7 users. I appreciate your work and hope this issue is recognized and resolved


For windows 7 users its usually AERO that is the problem causing the FPS drops for anything that uses transparency overlays. To attempt to correct it (and what worked for me for this exact issue) is you can:

1) Make sure you are using an AERO supported version of windows (Ultimate, Home Premium and all business editions)
2) On the desktop, right-click and select PERSONALIZE, then select one of the Aero-Themes (to test its working and when step 3 is done it made the taskbar transparent where before it was a solid color.
3) In the run box from the start button, type services.msc and hit enter to run. Scroll down and enable/change to automatic the "Desktop Windows Manager".
4) If still needed you can flush it out with a CMD line of: rundll32.exe Dwmapi.dll,DwmEnableComposition

Hope this helps, it solved my transparency lag for MapHack, incidental lag i was getting from Excel (the new versions use transparency in their menu's and headers, and solved a routing overlay on a FFXIV bot too  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## w4sp

> For windows 7 users its usually AERO that is the problem causing the FPS drops for anything that uses transparency overlays. To attempt to correct it (and what worked for me for this exact issue) is you can:
> 
> 1) Make sure you are using an AERO supported version of windows (Ultimate, Home Premium and all business editions)
> 2) On the desktop, right-click and select PERSONALIZE, then select one of the Aero-Themes (to test its working and when step 3 is done it made the taskbar transparent where before it was a solid color.
> 3) In the run box from the start button, type services.msc and hit enter to run. Scroll down and enable/change to automatic the "Desktop Windows Manager".
> 4) If still needed you can flush it out with a CMD line of: rundll32.exe Dwmapi.dll,DwmEnableComposition
> 
> Hope this helps, it solved my transparency lag for MapHack, incidental lag i was getting from Excel (the new versions use transparency in their menu's and headers, and solved a routing overlay on a FFXIV bot too )


This worked! Thank you good sir (>'-')> <('-'<) ^(' - ')^ <('-'<) (>'-')>

----------


## larcerkev

> If someone has good experience with a way of doing plugins that is easy, isolated and safe, please share and I might consider it. Not links you found via google, I'm talking actual experience! I don't want people running garbage as admin and then blame my program


I mean... I think garbage is different for everyone's opinion right? I would have never thought a program could run like this does using windows shapes and such and just updating their positions when the object moves. Better than implementing plugins you'd likely save time by just helping TurboHUD's dev get it working again haha. Do love what you have here for memory reading, was very useful in creating a follow bot  :Smile:

----------


## enigma32

> I mean... I think garbage is different for everyone's opinion right? I would have never thought a program could run like this does using windows shapes and such and just updating their positions when the object moves. Better than implementing plugins you'd likely save time by just helping TurboHUD's dev get it working again haha. Do love what you have here for memory reading, was very useful in creating a follow bot


By garbage I mean malware. And yes, I'd like to help KJ get TurboHUD back, but he's so busy. He has a life. I don't  :Wink:

----------


## oO_Hultin_Oo

> By garbage I mean malware. And yes, I'd like to help KJ get TurboHUD back, but he's so busy. He has a life. I don't


This life you talk of, is it a DLC or something? :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## RaspberryPhoenix

Hey Enigma, i tried compiling your source and using it to recompile various versions of D3Helper with no success. 

Would converting the software to 64 bit be a massive undertaking?

----------


## RaspberryPhoenix

Edit: Double post

----------


## enigma32

> Hey Enigma, i tried compiling your source and using it to recompile various versions of D3Helper with no success. 
> 
> Would converting the software to 64 bit be a massive undertaking?


It would be better for you to post in the Enigma.D3 thread instead of MapHack  :Smile: 

If it's a massive undertaking or not depends on the person. I guess it would be since it hasn't done yet  :Wink:  I'm not doing it and I would recommend a rewrite from scratch, with some proper design in place.

----------


## enigma32

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r7**
* has an improved state check for various map items.
* uses an updated marker to differentiate rare chests.
* uses red dot as primal ancient marker (instead of double dots).
* will now show ancient markers in stash and on equipment.
* no longer requires SharpDisasm.dll (less deployment size).*

----------


## SeaDragon

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r7**
> * has an improved state check for various map items.
> * uses an updated marker to differentiate rare chests.
> * uses red dot as primal ancient marker (instead of double dots).
> * will now show ancient markers in stash and on equipment.
> * no longer requires SharpDisasm.dll (less deployment size).*


Thank you
If the ordinary chests also distinguish marker will better
In some areas,Chests still not be marker ,They should have a different SNO https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post3835119

----------


## yourawizardharry

Enigma, thanks for r7, you beaut!

----------


## MrOne

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r7*[B]


nice job !!! 

One bug detected:
In case of have 3 chests on third page show ancient indicator in places where there is no items, show dots in places when ancients are but on second stash.

----------


## enigma32

> Thank you
> If the ordinary chests also distinguish marker will better
> In some areas,Chests still not be marker ,They should have a different SNO https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post3835119 (Enigma.D3.MapHack)


Found a problem with an offset, causing the wrong value to be read when trying to determine if the chest was interactable. Will be fixed in next version.




> nice job !!! 
> 
> One bug detected:
> In case of have 3 chests on third page show ancient indicator in places where there is no items, show dots in places when ancients are but on second stash.


Guess I should get the expansion  :Smile:  Didn't know a 3rd chest was available.

----------


## MrOne

> Guess I should get the expansion  Didn't know a 3rd chest was available.


Now maximal stash space is:
- 3 chests (top)
First and second can be full (5 tabs) and third can have 2 tabs right now (maybe more in future patch).

 :Smile:

----------


## enigma32

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r8**
* supports a 3rd stash chest with regards to ancient markers.
* detects more chests properly.
* uses an updated marker for normal chests.*

----------


## Gator T

Very minor bug, but it looks like it displays the ancient markers on the opposite ring slots.

So, if I equip an ancient ring in the left slot in my inventory, the ancient marker shows up for the right slot, and vice-versa.

----------


## enigma32

> Very minor bug, but it looks like it displays the ancient markers on the opposite ring slots.
> 
> So, if I equip an ancient ring in the left slot in my inventory, the ancient marker shows up for the right slot, and vice-versa.


Thanks!


Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r9**
* further improves chest detection.
* stops shrines/power-ups from appearing active again.
* uses an updated marker for radiant chests.
* places ancient marker for the correct ring (left/right).*

----------


## jaeheung09

Always thanks for your hard work.

One thing I'd like to mention is that MapHack's "X" marks of the pylons on the mini map seem to hide their original marks which are seen right over the pylons. (Channeling, Conduit, Shield, Speed, Power)
The 5 marks are very important for game operation.
Can you place the X marks somewhat lower(maybe in the middle of the pylons) so that we can see the original marks well on the mini map from every angle?

----------


## Nator

Thx for all the nice to have features enigma. Awesome, insanely good work. There's no word for it.

I'll just go ahead and share my opinion/suggestion, and that may be the same one for a lot of guys: Elite circle on screen (not minimap) would be my priority #1 on the next feature to implement. Makes targeting/pulling/scouting so much easier for meta, and ratruns and more.

----------


## MrOne

One question, is it big effort to add some more checboxes for showing/not showing lore books, bodies etc?
Now when i check "Show Chests" i see tones of unnecessary for me informations:
- lore books
- clicable bodies and elements of the environment
- chests

Is it possible to add two more options for lore and clicable? Because i want to see only real chests insteed all.

----------


## Csavo

> One question, is it big effort to add some more checboxes for showing/not showing lore books, bodies etc?
> Now when i check "Show Chests" i see tones of unnecessary for me informations:
> - lore books
> - clicable bodies and elements of the environment
> - chests
> 
> Is it possible to add two more options for lore and clicable? Because i want to see only real chests insteed all.


haha, ppl are never satisfied  :Smile: )

could also ask "enigma, can you make fully customizable TurboHUD v2?"

----------


## MrOne

> Always thanks for your hard work.
> 
> One thing I'd like to mention is that MapHack's "X" marks of the pylons on the mini map seem to hide their original marks which are seen right over the pylons. (Channeling, Conduit, Shield, Speed, Power)
> The 5 marks are very important for game operation.
> Can you place the X marks somewhat lower(maybe in the middle of the pylons) so that we can see the original marks well on the mini map from every angle?


I check it and in my case is everything visable even "X" sign is in biggest state:

----------


## MrOne

> haha, ppl are never satisfied )
> 
> could also ask "enigma, can you make fully customizable TurboHUD v2?"


Csavo and you are satisfied of everything?
I think no  :Wink: 

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post3832925

Enigma probably say the same ... If developer stop change his product ... this product will die alone  :Smile: 
And all this 34 pages topic proof that, we try to help him with design  :Smile:

----------


## jaeheung09

Not easy to forget the taste of THUD we eat because it was so tasty.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jaeheung09

That's strange. I'm using 1920x1080 display mode. In mose cases, I can't see the original pylon icons because the X conceals the icon from view.

----------


## SeaDragon

> Csavo and you are satisfied of everything?
> I think no 
> 
> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post3832925
> 
> Enigma probably say the same ... If developer stop change his product ... this product will die alone 
> And all this 34 pages topic proof that, we try to help him with design


In fact, I just want TurboHUD to come back  :Cool: 
More hope make fully customizable

----------


## Csavo

> Csavo and you are satisfied of everything?
> I think no 
> 
> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post3832925
> 
> Enigma probably say the same ... If developer stop change his product ... this product will die alone 
> And all this 34 pages topic proof that, we try to help him with design


why are you posting that screenshot? do you realize its a sarcastic post?

----------


## MrOne

> That's strange. I'm using 1920x1080 display mode. In mose cases, I can't see the original pylon icons because the X conceals the icon from view.


I also use 1920x1080, did u try r9 version?




> why are you posting that screenshot? do you realize its a sarcastic post?


A little bit yes  :Smile:  This screenshot is a proof that you are selfish and you can have requests, and i cant have them. Are you ashamed of this screenshot? Try to be more forgiving, others also have something to say. Dont worry be happy  :Smile:

----------


## Csavo

> This screenshot is a proof that you are selfish and you can have requests, and i cant have them. Are you ashamed of this screenshot? Try to be more forgiving, others also have something to say. Dont worry be happy


LOL, you really must be young, if you STILL didn't realize the sarcasm in that post not even after pointing it out.

----------


## jaeheung09

I've just tried r9 version and found it works...crystal clear. Thanks.
Maybe it was modified within the last, I think.

----------


## paula2013

Hello Enigma, thank you for this great software. Well done. Keep it up. best regards

----------


## enigma32

> One question, is it big effort to add some more checboxes for showing/not showing lore books, bodies etc?
> Now when i check "Show Chests" i see tones of unnecessary for me informations:
> - lore books
> - clicable bodies and elements of the environment
> - chests
> 
> Is it possible to add two more options for lore and clicable? Because i want to see only real chests insteed all.


Makes sense. I'll see what I can do (the option list is already a bit noisy).




> Thx for all the nice to have features enigma. Awesome, insanely good work. There's no word for it.
> 
> I'll just go ahead and share my opinion/suggestion, and that may be the same one for a lot of guys: Elite circle on screen (not minimap) would be my priority #1 on the next feature to implement. Makes targeting/pulling/scouting so much easier for meta, and ratruns and more.


For me the bigger issue is finding my mouse rather than spotting the elites  :Smile:  It's under consideration but low prio at the moment.




> I've just tried r9 version and found it works...crystal clear. Thanks.
> Maybe it was modified within the last, I think.


Glad it works, but I didn't make any change to the marker  :Smile:  Ideally I'd stop showing my marker when there is one on minimap. I just haven't gotten that far, and probably I'll end up hiding it if player is within a certain range (have to figure out a good range).




> Csavo and you are satisfied of everything?
> I think no 
> 
> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post3832925
> 
> Enigma probably say the same ... If developer stop change his product ... this product will die alone 
> And all this 34 pages topic proof that, we try to help him with design


If I don't change offsets, it will die next patch yes  :Wink:

----------


## MrOne

> Makes sense. I'll see what I can do (the option list is already a bit noisy).


Maybe grouping in TABS (like now App and Log) like "Monsters" "Items" "Map" "Environment" etc?

One more probably issue:
Small monsters like Shadow Vermin (Shadow Vermin - Diablo Wiki) have huge dots on minimap. Normal "white" and elite "blue" or rare "yellow" have same dot size.


Logs:


```
12:02:20.942030: Local Actor Not Ready
12:02:20.943523: Local Actor Ready
12:02:21.080154: Adding Scene - sid:2016083971   ssid:2025324900   sno:31059
12:02:21.108695: Adding Scene - sid:2016149508   ssid:2025390437   sno:31075
12:02:21.137724: Adding Scene - sid:2016215045   ssid:2025455974   sno:168887
12:02:21.166236: Adding Scene - sid:2016280582   ssid:2025521511   sno:168887
12:02:21.194771: Adding Scene - sid:2016346119   ssid:2025587048   sno:168887
12:02:21.223791: Adding Scene - sid:2016804872   ssid:2033910247   sno:75490
12:02:21.255321: Adding Scene - sid:2016739337   ssid:2033844710   sno:75490
12:02:21.286352: Adding Scene - sid:2016477194   ssid:2032140748   sno:75325
12:02:21.323401: Adding Scene - sid:2016608267   ssid:2032468433   sno:131793
12:02:21.355919: Adding Scene - sid:2016673804   ssid:2032533970   sno:75437
12:02:21.387948: Adding Scene - sid:2016018445   ssid:2025259363   sno:31076
12:02:21.416977: Adding Scene - sid:2016411662   ssid:2032075211   sno:131819
12:02:21.450519: Adding Scene - sid:2016542735   ssid:2032206285   sno:131819
12:02:21.526095: Adding Scene - sid:2016870416   ssid:2034041321   sno:75490
12:02:22.971296: Removing Generic_Proxy-4984
12:02:23.088520: Adding Scene - sid:2016935943   ssid:2032337359   sno:75478
12:02:23.762248: Removing shadowVermin_C-4975
12:02:24.100755: Removing shadowVermin_C-4922
12:02:25.828531: Removing shadowVermin_C-4917
12:02:25.832023: Removing shadowVermin_C-4918
12:02:25.833536: Removing shadowVermin_C-4916
12:02:26.134343: Removing shadowVermin_C-4915
12:02:26.760874: Adding Scene - sid:2017001478   ssid:2032599507   sno:131793
12:02:26.833444: Removing shadowVermin_C-4921
12:02:27.111133: Removing shadowVermin_C-5090
12:02:27.761871: Removing shadowVermin_C-5089
12:02:27.804415: Removing shadowVermin_C-5026
12:02:28.846662: Removing shadowVermin_C-5034
12:02:31.110756: Local Actor Not Ready
12:02:31.112257: Local Actor Ready
12:02:31.250911: Adding Scene - sid:2017329155   ssid:2025521511   sno:168887
12:02:31.278938: Adding Scene - sid:2017263620   ssid:2025455974   sno:168887
12:02:31.307476: Adding Scene - sid:2017198085   ssid:2025390437   sno:31075
12:02:31.335492: Adding Scene - sid:2017132550   ssid:2025324900   sno:31059
12:02:31.362528: Adding Scene - sid:2017067015   ssid:2025259363   sno:31076
12:02:31.391556: Adding Scene - sid:2016804872   ssid:2033910247   sno:75490
12:02:31.426089: Adding Scene - sid:2016739337   ssid:2033844710   sno:75490
12:02:31.456609: Adding Scene - sid:2016477194   ssid:2032140748   sno:75325
12:02:31.487638: Adding Scene - sid:2016608267   ssid:2032468433   sno:131793
12:02:31.520679: Adding Scene - sid:2016673804   ssid:2032533970   sno:75437
12:02:31.552209: Adding Scene - sid:2017394701   ssid:2025587048   sno:168887
12:02:31.581237: Adding Scene - sid:2016411662   ssid:2032075211   sno:131819
12:02:31.613759: Adding Scene - sid:2016542735   ssid:2032206285   sno:131819
12:02:31.644789: Adding Scene - sid:2016870416   ssid:2034041321   sno:75490
```

----------


## teamstar

Theres an issue with crafting rares by cube. ancients and primas wont show green red or yellow points. only when you drop and grad the item.
Thank you very much for your work. really appreciate it

----------


## enigma32

> Maybe grouping in TABS (like now App and Log) like "Monsters" "Items" "Map" "Environment" etc?
> 
> One more probably issue:
> Small monsters like Shadow Vermin (Shadow Vermin - Diablo Wiki) have huge dots on minimap. Normal "white" and elite "blue" or rare "yellow" have same dot size.


Yea, tabs will probably be the future. Regarding size.. I'll try to find a better value, or add special case to that monster name.




> Theres an issue with crafting rares by cube. ancients and primas wont show green red or yellow points. only when you drop and grad the item.
> Thank you very much for your work. really appreciate it


I just noticed this myself and was about to write a warning about misleading missing markers  :Smile:  I'll try to find a fix ASAP!

----------


## jaeheung09

It used to be that I couldn't see most of the pylons' icons because of both the X marker and the filled circles for elites which are created by your MH.

Now I can see crystal clear the icons around the pylons but after clicking it wearing Nemesis Bracers and elites' appearance, Mostly I can't see the iocns as they are covered by the color filled circles for elites. If someone else clicked a pylone and I arrived there a little later, I maybe couldn't figure out which pylon it was before the elites moved far from the pylone or died.

FYI, THUD made a relatively small dots for elites and text names for the pylons on the mini map so that I could figure out exactly which pylon it was even during the tangled intense battles.

----------


## MrOne

> Yea, tabs will probably be the future. Regarding size.. I'll try to find a better value, or add special case to that monster name.


3(4) more monsters with same issue:
- P4_Forest_Wolf_A (probably also P4_Forest_Wolf_B)
- P4_WickerMan_A
- P4_WickerMan_B

----------


## Cplusplusnoob

Hi, I was wondering if it was possible to bring back elite circles (for easier targeting of elites). Very useful for rathma speeds or 4man meta pushing. Also elite hp bars, very important for 4man pushing, to keep track of elites hp more efficiently to know when to move.

----------


## Sascan

Oddly R6 is the last build that will attach for me (windows 10 x64, d3 set to 64 bit and fullscreen windowed), any idea why?

----------


## enigma32

> Oddly R6 is the last build that will attach for me (windows 10 x64, d3 set to 64 bit and fullscreen windowed), any idea why?


Please post or PM me what the log says (activate it under the Log tab), for a version later than r6.

----------


## paula2013

the system load is high and my pc fans are turning very fast and loud. any other have this issue or is it just that this tool need many resscouces?
short feedback would be nice

best greetings

----------


## Sascan

> Please post or PM me what the log says (activate it under the Log tab), for a version later than r6.


I feel really stupid now, after I double checked when I copied over the R9 I forgot to re-enable run as admin (running d3 and a limited user) it is now working! Sorry about that

----------


## enigma32

> the system load is high and my pc fans are turning very fast and loud. any other have this issue or is it just that this tool need many resscouces?
> short feedback would be nice
> 
> best greetings


Is that not normal when running D3?  :Smile:  But no, it shouldn't need that many resources. On my system it uses 1-2% GPU compared to D3 at 50%. CPU is at 3-6% while D3 is around 10-15%.




> I feel really stupid now, after I double checked when I copied over the R9 I forgot to re-enable run as admin (running d3 and a limited user) it is now working! Sorry about that


No problem  :Smile:

----------


## D3Macro

Suggestion: 

Add an option to always launch as administrator by adding an app.manifest file to the project. 

app.manafest contents:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<assembly manifestVersion="1.0" xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:asm.v1">
<assemblyIdentity version="1.0.0.0" name="MyApplication.app"/>
<trustInfo xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:asm.v2">
<security>
<requestedPrivileges xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:asm.v3"> 
<requestedExecutionLevel level="requireAdministrator" uiAccess="false" />
</requestedPrivileges>
</security>
</trustInfo>
<compatibility xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:compatibility.v1">
<application> 
</application>
</compatibility>
</assembly>

----------


## MrDeluxxxe

Hi Enigma.
There is still "red color" and "could not find process". Any idea?

----------


## paula2013

It's strange. My cpu temperatures are at D3 max 65-75 degrees / core and with the Enigma D3 Maphack I have up to 95 degrees (average 84 degrees + my fans run like crazy.) I played 15 minutes without Maphack and then with you have an idea? :-(

----------


## outer1990

Feature Request:
Option to have double dots for Primal Ancient like before ( I am colorblind)
Show oculus ring circle on the minimap then have a circle around it on the ground making it noticeable when you have 100 mobs on it.

thanks for reading my post Enigma

----------


## enigma32

> Suggestion: 
> 
> Add an option to always launch as administrator by adding an app.manifest file to the project. 
> 
> app.manafest contents:
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <assembly manifestVersion="1.0" xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:asm.v1">
> <assemblyIdentity version="1.0.0.0" name="MyApplication.app"/>
> <trustInfo xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:asm.v2">
> ...


It only needs admin rights if someone is messing around with what user to execute as, if it's different from what D3 runs as  :Smile:  Running as admin when not needed is bad practice.




> Hi Enigma.
> There is still "red color" and "could not find process". Any idea?


Active the log and post/PM its content.




> It's strange. My cpu temperatures are at D3 max 65-75 degrees / core and with the Enigma D3 Maphack I have up to 95 degrees (average 84 degrees + my fans run like crazy.) I played 15 minutes without Maphack and then with you have an idea? :-(


Check how much CPU is used by MapHack in the task manager. What OS are you running?



> Feature Request:
> Option to have double dots for Primal Ancient like before ( I am colorblind)
> Show oculus ring circle on the minimap then have a circle around it on the ground making it noticeable when you have 100 mobs on it.
> 
> thanks for reading my post Enigma


Would a text be prefered over double-dots?

----------


## Naf7

> Would a text be prefered over double-dots?


Аs in TH  :Wink: . A or P and the level of Caldesan.  :Smile: 

Dots are similar to the online indicator in this forum -

----------


## Frankenstein666

Hi Enigma,
Thanks for an awesome map hack, very useful.

Is it possible to have the warning note to be bypassed, that is, no need for acknowledgement?

After all, by now those using it should be fully aware of the consequences.

Or am I doing something wrong ?

----------


## d2k2

> Hi Enigma,
> Thanks for an awesome map hack, very useful.
> 
> Is it possible to have the warning note to be bypassed, that is, no need for acknowledgement?
> 
> After all, by now those using it should be fully aware of the consequences.
> 
> Or am I doing something wrong ?


add this argument to run the exe "--no-eula-prompt"

----------


## outer1990

yes i would prefer text over double dots  :Smile:

----------


## Sanook

Hi and big thanks for this map hack.
But i have a question: is it possible to show healglobes on the minimap?

----------


## ak47.mobil

Hi Enigma32.. nice work of you really. Got an issue. I have a little colour weakness. I see no difference between the red and yellow dot.  :Smile:  2 dot were pretty nice^^

----------


## JollyTex

Ancient marker of green set items isn't very visible. Suggestion, make the ancient marker the same on all items, as the non-set items. BTW, thanks a bunch for your effort

----------


## kanilol

Is it hard to add text instead of colored dots? Color blind here, it's really hard for me to distinguish between the red and the green dot.

----------


## RevoLand

> Is it hard to add text instead of colored dots? Color blind here, it's really hard for me to distinguish between the red and the green dot.


Try with my fork; Show Ancient & Primal items in minimap, show text instead of icon by RevoLand * Pull Request #36 * Enigma32/Enigma.D3 * GitHub

Will add customization options for colors & text & size tonight.

----------


## sifra1980

Hmm, after Ros bot announce working wersion of bot, Blizz announce maintance 1 hour after. 
Lets see, if these 2 things are connected, probably enigma will stop workin too  :Frown:

----------


## RevoLand

> Try with my fork; Show Ancient & Primal items in minimap, show text instead of icon by RevoLand * Pull Request #36 * Enigma32/Enigma.D3 * GitHub
> 
> Will add customization options for colors & text & size tonight.


Updated as promised. Here is the link for the changes: Show Ancient & Primal items in minimap, show text instead of icon by RevoLand * Pull Request #36 * Enigma32/Enigma.D3 * GitHub

Screenshots:
Minimap
Inventory

Virustotal: https://www.virustotal.com/#/file-an...UyMTUwNDEzMQ==

----------


## Nerpius

@Enigma:
Don't get this as a "request", ist is just ment as a suggestion  :Wink: 
Maybe it would be a nice idea to add player names, on the minimap, if possible.

Thx again for supporting us with a working little helper for D3.

----------


## kirkiant

RevoLand or enigma if possible draw on the map not mini map,circles on elites and blues, to be easier for necro when shooting
and zbarb when pooling plz??
that ll make things lot easier for everybody  :Smile:

----------


## tiben20

i'm adding some stuff thx to d2k2 for the help for the TargetACDID
ill clean the code and share it if someone interested

----------


## tiben20

(deleted post)

----------


## bm206

Please share the code!

----------


## xavier2608

hi, was wondering if theres going to be a sanc file. for us to see sanctuary for the monk

----------


## d2k2

> hi, was wondering if theres going to be a sanc file. for us to see sanctuary for the monk


correct me if am wrong enigma, this would require a direct3d overlay to project the circle correclty in the d3 world. otherwise the result is ugly. enigmas maphack does not have this feature. so the answear is simply "no".

----------


## R3peat

As long as it has functionality to draw stuff anything could be projected on Screen. Even circles. U can render a 2d polypath which looks like a circle in the 3d world

----------


## d2k2

> As long as it has functionality to draw stuff anything could be projected on Screen. Even circles. U can render a 2d polypath which looks like a circle in the 3d world


you are right. just need to use a function to calculate screencoordinates from world coordinates and connect them togehter with a line. i will try that.

----------


## R3peat

Y. Generate n amount of points in game coords and port points to screen

----------


## enigma32

> correct me if am wrong enigma, this would require a direct3d overlay to project the circle correclty in the d3 world. otherwise the result is ugly. enigmas maphack does not have this feature. so the answear is simply "no".


WPF has no problem dealing with 3D. In fact, everything is sent as triangles to the GPU for rendering  :Smile:  even straight lines.

----------


## anxietyrx

How do you actually run it, I extracted it to my desktop and can't figure out how to actually run the program

----------


## Frankenstein666

> add this argument to run the exe "--no-eula-prompt"



Thanks for that d2k2, works well

----------


## scirocco72

Thx for this good job enigma !

----------


## xesecewemu

Rosbot was updated recently, so i think blizzard will strike them again soon, do you think guys we got hitted with botters too? Just because we too use 3rd party software that against EULA? Or they will continue banning only for bots and do not touch maphackers?

----------


## --Archangel--

Bots were the bigger more damaging target, but ALL third party apps are a violation and they can ban you for them.

----------


## enigma32

> How do you actually run it, I extracted it to my desktop and can't figure out how to actually run the program


Double click the file with an icon matching my avatar  :Smile:  If nothing happens, maybe right-click, properties and see if there's some "downloaded from internet" block you remove. Otherwise, perhaps you have an antivirus that is blocking it for similar reason.




> Rosbot was updated recently, so i think blizzard will strike them again soon, do you think guys we got hitted with botters too? Just because we too use 3rd party software that against EULA? Or they will continue banning only for bots and do not touch maphackers?


Who cares. If they ban, they ban. Until then, everything is speculation and a discussion or attempt to reason will accomplish nothing, except maybe get people anxious. These people should not use hacks of any kind.

----------


## anxietyrx

Well it opens but just says "Waiting for D3 Process". Tried opening it before i launched D3 and while i was already in game

----------


## enigma32

> Well it opens but just says "Waiting for D3 Process". Tried opening it before i launched D3 and while i was already in game


Activate log, let me know what it says please.

----------


## thinkfly

I'm starting to love Enigma even more than THUD because Enigma is kinda "open-source" and doesn't require exclusions by antivirus software  :Smile: 

THUD is great and offers a lot more features, but I can also live with Enigma now as it's light-weighted and easy to use. Thanks to the great work!

----------


## xblade2k7

> I'm starting to love Enigma even more than THUD because Enigma is kinda "open-source" and doesn't require exclusions by antivirus software 
> 
> THUD is great and offers a lot more features, but I can also live with Enigma now as it's light-weighted and easy to use. Thanks to the great work!


wtf... you need a carrer university for add a simple exception?.... vague

----------


## thinkfly

> wtf... you need a carrer university for add a simple exception?.... vague


Nope, but more transparency makes me feel better than running unknown and disguised code on my personal computer with access to my paypal/bank etc. I trust KJ, but I am a noob in this area and have little knowledge about what ConfuserEx does under the hood.

I have done a clean installation of my personal computer and will probably only run Enigma on it and will run THUD on another dedicated gaming machine without access to all personal data.

Don't take me wrong - I thanked both of them by giving both of them paypal donations, as they have done great work to the community.

----------


## jaeheung09

Frankly speaking, Enigma MH can be better than THUD if you never consider your own customization.
But if you do, THUD is the best one. 
The more you learn how to customize it, The better experience of D3 you'll get.
Both are our blessings.

----------


## larcerkev

Would love to have a PID selector added. Seeing as how I literally posted code on how to add it I didn't think it would be that much to ask...

----------


## ZenDraL

> Would love to have a PID selector added. Seeing as how I literally posted code on how to add it I didn't think it would be that much to ask...


You could always fork on github and make a pull request

GitHub - Enigma32/Enigma.D3

----------


## anxietyrx

the log doesnt record anything, idk whats going on with it for me

edit: got it to work with some help from someone else

----------


## tiben20

here a unified diff Enigma.D3.MapHack/D3/Bootloader/App.cs | 7 +- Enigma.D3.MapHack - Pastebin.com
i added text for the health and mana of the current player.
Also added the % of life monster have when selected

----------


## enigma32

> I'm starting to love Enigma even more than THUD because Enigma is kinda "open-source" and doesn't require exclusions by antivirus software 
> 
> THUD is great and offers a lot more features, but I can also live with Enigma now as it's light-weighted and easy to use. Thanks to the great work!


Only kinda?  :Smile: 




> Would love to have a PID selector added. Seeing as how I literally posted code on how to add it I didn't think it would be that much to ask...


Well, low prio. And I'd need to verify it, thus figure out how to run more than 1 process first.




> the log doesnt record anything, idk whats going on with it for me
> 
> edit: got it to work with some help from someone else


If you could share the solution that would be great  :Smile:

----------


## Skeetss

> Only kinda? 
> Well, low prio. And I'd need to verify it, thus figure out how to run more than 1 process first.


Create a shortcut to "Diablo III64.exe" -> Right-click -> Properties -> Shortcut Tab -> add -launch after executable path in "Target:' box. Every time you click the shortcut you should get a new process that skips the bnet launcher.

----------


## enigma32

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r10**
* allows process selection if multiple results are found (multiboxing).
* should indicate correct ancient status for upgraded rares.
* use different variable for monster marker size.
* can show ancient status with text label instead.*

----------


## SeaDragon

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r10**
> * allows process selection if multiple results are found (multiboxing).
> * should indicate correct ancient status for upgraded rares.
> * use different variable for monster marker size.
> * can show ancient status with text label instead.*


When I have 4 PID, it is difficult to distinguish PID
If you can show the BattleTag instead of PID is more good when multiboxing, this is a progress

----------


## outer1990

Anyone else having problem with r10 displaying rift orbs?

----------


## kirkiant

yes same problem,
no orbs display and no death breaths too!

----------


## SeaDragon

> Anyone else having problem with r10 displaying rift orbs?


See you mentioned, I tried it.
Yes, me too

----------


## enigma32

> When I have 4 PID, it is difficult to distinguish PID
> If you can show the BattleTag instead of PID is more good when multiboxing, this is a progress


Too complicated.




> Anyone else having problem with r10 displaying rift orbs?





> yes same problem,
> no orbs display and no death breaths too!


Crap.. it's because I create inventory markers for all items, even those on the ground (since they might move to inventory), so that ancient marker will be displayed properly when state changes. But this means all items are "handled" and it never gets a chance to create markers for these specific items... Will fix tomorrow.

----------


## oPenguin

> So much visual noise


It would be best if it could show the elite's position and HP percent in the main window :Big Grin:

----------


## MrOne

Next too big monster dot  :Wink:  (r10)

WitherMoth_A
WitherMoth_A_Hidden



Is it possible to make monsters dots adequate to progress what that mob gives?

----------


## enigma32

> Next too big monster dot  (r10)
> 
> WitherMoth_A
> WitherMoth_A_Hidden
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to make monsters dots adequate to progress what that mob gives?


Hm, it would be really cool to scale based on XP or Rift progress they gave yea. Not sure if that's available information or if that must be collected while playing. Rift progress is somewhere in asset files I believe. But I presume blizz can change this on the server whenever they want, e.g. special events.

----------


## MrOne

> Hm, it would be really cool to scale based on XP or Rift progress they gave yea. Not sure if that's available information or if that must be collected while playing. Rift progress is somewhere in asset files I believe. But I presume blizz can change this on the server whenever they want, e.g. special events.


Im not sure but KJ have implemented this mechanism on his TurboHud  :Smile:  I know now you are in lines with him  :Smile:

----------


## d2k2

> Hm, it would be really cool to scale based on XP or Rift progress they gave yea. Not sure if that's available information or if that must be collected while playing. Rift progress is somewhere in asset files I believe. But I presume blizz can change this on the server whenever they want, e.g. special events.


i was making some tests. but the results were not correct in my opionion. i get weird values or "0" value for some monsters.

every monster is giving a certain amoun of "RiftPoints" when killed. to spawn a boss in a rift you need to collect 650 rift points.


the Monster Rift Points are in the Assets and must be read live. but i am not sure about the correct offset since the results seems to be wrong. maybe you can ask Killerjohn to share some knowlegde :O



```
public static float getRiftPoints(this Enigma.D3.Assets.Monster monsterDef)
        {
            //return monsterDef.Read<float>(0x248); // return wrong values?
            return monsterDef.Read<float>(0x12C); //test, does not seem to be correct aswell
            //return monsterDef.Read<float>(0x28C); //test
        }
```



```
        public static float getMaxRiftPoints(this Enigma.D3.Assets.Globals globalsDef)
        {
            return globalsDef.Read<float>(0x210); //constant 650
        }
```

once we have all RiftPoints for every ActorSNO, it would nice to make a dictionary, since this values doesnt change often.

----------


## enigma32

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r11**
* shows rift orbs and death's breath properly again.*

----------


## xesecewemu

I think it's time to update screenshot in 1 post. :^)

----------


## d007

> Hm, it would be really cool to scale based on XP or Rift progress they gave yea. Not sure if that's available information or if that must be collected while playing. Rift progress is somewhere in asset files I believe. But I presume blizz can change this on the server whenever they want, e.g. special events.


Monster Progression
Monster Progression - warpath

----------


## d007

Posted twice / Deleted

----------


## larcerkev

> Well, low prio. And I'd need to verify it, thus figure out how to run more than 1 process first.




I see you added something  :Smile:  thank you!

----------


## muscimol

Anything changed in Diablo? It stopped working for me today  :Frown: .
It says Attached to D3! but there is no overlay.
I feel lost without this great addon  :Frown: .
In logs everything seems fine, just no overlay. Yesterday everything was OK.
Any ideas?

----------


## slipslop

Just wondering how difficult it would be to add a small text that shows ping over the tiny latency bar?

----------


## PinkMaster1

Give me your Paypal Enigma i want to donate you something because without you we dont have turbohud! I am not the only one who want to donate to you something its not much but for this that you doing this for free spending your free time on it i want to give you something to say thank you and really good job

----------


## enigma32

> Anything changed in Diablo? It stopped working for me today .
> It says Attached to D3! but there is no overlay.
> I feel lost without this great addon .
> In logs everything seems fine, just no overlay. Yesterday everything was OK.
> Any ideas?


Try restart D3 if restarting MapHack doesn't do it. I have a good idea of the issue, will try to improve the situation.




> Just wondering how difficult it would be to add a small text that shows ping over the tiny latency bar?


Easy, but a lot of grunt work for imo little gain (ping never an issue for me). I'll consider it.




> Give me your Paypal Enigma i want to donate you something because without you we dont have turbohud! I am not the only one who want to donate to you something its not much but for this that you doing this for free spending your free time on it i want to give you something to say thank you and really good job


You can find a donate button here: GitHub - Enigma32/Enigma.D3 I appreciate your support  :Smile:

----------


## muscimol

OK. Nevermind - I've found solution.
I've started Diablo on different windows instance and the game switched mode to Fullscreen.
After switching back to Windowed Fullscreen MH started working again  :Smile: .
Silly me  :Wink: .

----------


## Skeetss

Edit: Fixed by enigma

----------


## Tartaros74

Big TY for all your work and TH is back now because of your extra help.

Really appreciated all your extra work and knowledge to make D3 again playable with your ENIGMA Version.

 :Smile:

----------


## Hudan

nice job man, Enigma.D3.MapHack is the one as simple as I want, and as useful as I want too.
THUD is too colorful.
PS:if I want to study your codes, which IDE you prefer?

----------


## enigma32

> nice job man, Enigma.D3.MapHack is the one as simple as I want, and as useful as I want too.
> THUD is too colorful.
> PS:if I want to study your codes, which IDE you prefer?


Visual Studio all the way  :Smile:  Community edition (free) here: Free IDE and Developer Tools | Visual Studio Community

----------


## Slingshot1

Not sure if anyone else is experiencing it, but ever since the patch, I am getting a lot of mini-map ghosting.

----------


## paula2013

Hey everyone, are there plugin for Enigma D3 MH?
Meet today a guy in D3 and he could told me exactly how many pools i have! :O

best greetings

----------


## paula2013

Hey everyone, are there plugin for Enigma D3 MH?
Meet today a guy in D3 and he could told me exactly how many pools i have! :O

best greetings

----------


## enigma32

> Hey everyone, are there plugin for Enigma D3 MH?
> Meet today a guy in D3 and he could told me exactly how many pools i have! :O
> 
> best greetings


Nothing other than customizing your own version of it using the source code.
So, how many pools did you have?  :Smile:

----------


## bm206

Works with TurboHUD

----------


## paula2013

@enigma haha, I had 6.5 pools and he knew it exactly ;-)
@bm206 thanks.

----------


## InFortis

I have a Problem, the Map is "rly Slow" if i move i see 2 Maps in my right corner, it is not on top of each other. hope u know what i mean :P
Can someone help me?
otherwise it is freaking good.

----------


## carnan

I had noticed the same at times, what I have done is close Enigma GUI, and re-launch it. usually fixs it

----------


## D3doer

Enigma, Just wanna Thank you more for making this into a happier world  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Gahleon

Can anyone tell me what is the default opacity on minimap and actual map ? I want to do some changes but i can't find it. Thank you.

----------


## enigma32

> Can anyone tell me what is the default opacity on minimap and actual map ? I want to do some changes but i can't find it. Thank you.


Not sure what you're asking, but maybe it's this Enigma.D3/MapMarkerScene.cs at post-obfuscation-patchwork * Enigma32/Enigma.D3 * GitHub

----------


## enigma32

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r12**
* hides overlay if D3 doesn't have focus, e.g. behind another window.
* shows all scenes correctly after loading screen (no more gaps in the map).
* shows rares on top of minions (should make them easier to spot).*

----------


## Ashikaga

Nice one! Big thx to enigma32 from germany!

----------


## MrOne

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r12*[B]


Nice work! Is it possible to disable minimap in town?

----------


## enigma32

> Nice work! Is it possible to disable minimap in town?


Why though?

----------


## InFortis

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.49508-x64-r12*


Nice work thanks, but i have a Question, very often it happens that I have to restart it because its not over the Map when i move. 
Is there any way to fix this? idk if that works.  :Big Grin: 

greets

----------


## b0ob1ik

Nice work!

----------


## Hudan

Good job， Maphack is perfect for me now~THX a lot lot lot~~233

----------


## RunDMX

Great job. Thank you very much. You guys, you are making our gaming life easier.  :Smile:

----------


## graphitey

Thanks Enigma for the awesome work.

Would it be possible to perhaps introduce a setting to change the size of enemies that are displayed on the mini-map? I just want all enemy types, normal or elites, to be shown in same size(medium-wise with the current iteration of hitbox size relativity). I don't care much about hitbox sizes or size according to rift progression.. Just want an option for all marker sizes to be the same.
Colors that differentiate them are fantastic as is so no issue there for me.

Thanks in advance for your consideration!

----------


## JarJarD3

> Thanks Enigma for the awesome work.
> 
> Would it be possible to perhaps introduce a setting to change the size of enemies that are displayed on the mini-map? I just want all enemy types, normal or elites, to be shown in same size(medium-wise with the current iteration of hitbox size relativity). I don't care much about hitbox sizes or size according to rift progression.. Just want an option for all marker sizes to be the same.


IMHO "*rift progression*" is most the important thing to know when doing rifts, time is loot  :Smile: 

_We need just more options as there are different preferences what UI should look..._

----------


## graphitey

> IMHO "*rift progression*" is most the important thing to know when doing rifts, time is loot 
> 
> _We need just more options as there are different preferences what UI should look..._


Yes that would be the best, some option to change marker size according to hit-box/rift progression/all in same size would be nice.

----------


## MrOne

> Why though?


Because overlay is printet over social panel like clan, communities and fiend list  :Smile:  And everybody know how town look like and dont need minimap  :Wink:

----------


## enigma32

> Because overlay is printet over social panel like clan, communities and fiend list  And everybody know how town look like and dont need minimap


There we go, a real problem  :Smile:  So I can hide minimap in town, or hide it whenever one of these panels are open. I'll go with the later.

----------


## Gahleon

map minions looking different. anyone experiencing the same thing ?

----------


## enigma32

> map minions looking different. anyone experiencing the same thing ?


Try the new tab  :Wink:

----------


## Gahleon

> Try the new tab


try the new tab meaning ?

----------


## Joco1114

> try the new tab meaning ?


Click the 3rd tab in the Maphack app.  :Smile:  1st of April!

----------


## scirocco72

Hi, 

I dont see any new option to remove this.... what do you mean by "3 rd tab in Maphack app" ? what s the name to click ? 

Thx

----------


## jumis86

Is't showing a Goblins too?

----------


## enigma32

> Hi, 
> 
> I dont see any new option to remove this.... what do you mean by "3 rd tab in Maphack app" ? what s the name to click ? 
> 
> Thx


Tab name is "Problem?". If you can't find it, just wait it out  :Wink:  If you're trolling my troll, then I don't know what to say.




> Is't showing a Goblins too?


Yes

----------


## SeaDragon

Happy April Fool's Day

----------


## DeeThree

Should be kept as default indicator for Illusionists.

----------


## scirocco72

No no i really tough we could remove it XD

----------


## tiben20

Added % of monster life
Life of the hero
mana of the hero
Affix of monsters for yellow only so far
this is the unified diff
Enigma.D3.MapHack/D3/Bootloader/App.cs | 7 +- Enigma.D3.MapHack - Pastebin.com
to apply a unified diff over a repository. You can use tortoisegit to apply the patch by saving the pastebin raw text into a .diff file and click apply serial patch

The affix for monsters still need some tweek i need to fix the problem where elite are not being deleted from the array correctly. I will refactorise everything to get the code cleaner also im adding ground effects like molten, frozen desacrator...

----------


## larcerkev

> Added % of monster life
> Life of the hero
> mana of the hero
> Affix of monsters for yellow only so far
> this is the unified diff
> Enigma.D3.MapHack/D3/Bootloader/App.cs | 7 +- Enigma.D3.MapHack - Pastebin.com
> to apply a unified diff over a repository. You can use tortoisegit to apply the patch by saving the pastebin raw text into a .diff file and click apply serial patch
> 
> The affix for monsters still need some tweek i need to fix the problem where elite are not being deleted from the array correctly. I will refactorise everything to get the code cleaner also im adding ground effects like molten, frozen desacrator...


That looks pretty good, would be nice for something like this to be added in.

----------


## tiben20

> That looks pretty good, would be nice for something like this to be added in.


I was doing this because i didn't expect kj to release a new version of turbohud. I don't really see the point to continue coding this. While a so beautifully designed ui as already been done.

----------


## Borbers

> I was doing this because i didn't expect kj to release a new version of turbohud. I don't really see the point to continue coding this. While a so beautifully designed ui as already been done.


Hi tiben,

i think because this MH is tiny and has all that 90% of the users need - and is open source..
TH is nice but much overloaded - so just for me my brain is flickering if i use this :-)

----------


## x3440

testado esta funcionando normalmente aqui windows 10 64 bits

----------


## Taymang

The APP Search the game . . . But i started the game it not work NOTHING I dont understand how its work this app . . .

----------


## Tur1st

but you can make somehow clearer the rollback of skills?

----------


## enigma32

> The APP Search the game . . . But i started the game it not work NOTHING I dont understand how its work this app . . .


Make sure you're running in Windowed mode, otherwise the app cannot render anything on top.




> but you can make somehow clearer the rollback of skills?


I've been thinking about it, so maybe. Otherwise there's TurboHUD.

----------


## Taymang

I try but not work to, " WAITING FOR A D3 PROCESS"

I play version ROS and with windows 10 its for that ?

----------


## enigma32

> I try but not work to, " WAITING FOR A D3 PROCESS"
> 
> I play version ROS and with windows 10 its for that ?


Should be supported yes.

Perhaps the log tab can help.
Make sure that Diablo runs as 64-bit (this option box should NOT be checked Toggling 32-Bit Mode - Blizzard Support).

----------


## Taymang

I can not play with the 64 bit I'm forced to play 32 bit

----------


## jpgaming262

Nice man looks neat. I am debating to try it.

Does the program inject something into the game? (Sorry if that's not right I am not very good at coding)

----------


## Taymang

I do not know, as I said I can only launch the app and then it hangs on "WAITING FOR A D3 PROCESS"

----------


## enigma32

> Nice man looks neat. I am debating to try it.
> 
> Does the program inject something into the game? (Sorry if that's not right I am not very good at coding)


No injection.





> I do not know, as I said I can only launch the app and then it hangs on "WAITING FOR A D3 PROCESS"


There's a reason I ask you to make sure you're running 64-bit. 


> Make sure that Diablo runs as 64-bit (this option box should NOT be checked Toggling 32-Bit Mode - Blizzard Support).





> The program is compiled as 64-bit and supports only *64-bit* D3 client.

----------


## jpgaming262

> No injection.


Ok thanks enigma. I never used maphack or TurboHUD but I am thinking about it because I like having the map shown full like in D2 back in the days. 

Forgive me for this noob question but what is the difference between your maphack and TurboHUD? Is it the same thing?

I know TurboHUD offers a lot more stuff but yeah.

Thanks again.

----------


## jpgaming262

I tried TurboHUD this morning and it reveals map too.

I guess TurboHUD offers more but probably more detectable?

----------


## enigma32

> I tried TurboHUD this morning and it reveals map too.
> 
> I guess TurboHUD offers more but probably more detectable?


Both are fairly easy to detect if Blizzard really wanted to (presuming no spyware law prevents them).

TurboHUD has many more features, but imo also more noise  :Smile:

----------


## jpgaming262

> Both are fairly easy to detect if Blizzard really wanted to (presuming no spyware law prevents them).
> 
> TurboHUD has many more features, but imo also more noise


I tried your maphack. I like it. The only thing that I don't like is seeing the ancient item "flag" when I have a legendary in my inventory. But I guess it's the same for turbohud..

At least ancients only show in inventory and not on ground. 

Thanks again.

----------


## jpgaming262

I am an idiot I realised that you can uncheck it.

I prefer this to turbohud. Great work!

edit: What is the reason for those green lines in map?

----------


## jpgaming262

Is it possible to add possible pylons spawns like in turbohud?

Sent you some $$

Hope you continue to develop with new patches (if there are any)

----------


## thumsoul

Hi enigma, 

I think a new realse version have been push, i whas playing perfectly yesteday and now the map are not working (i mean not displaying elite/etc and not discover more) but the mark on item that work fine. Can someone can confirme the same trouble ?

Sorry for this crapy english, am french but google translate work more bad thant me lol

Edit : R12 WORKING, i repeat r12 working. I whas wrong

----------


## enigma32

> I prefer this to turbohud. Great work!
> 
> edit: What is the reason for those green lines in map?


Thanks. The green edge is for when the scene goes all the way out to the edge of its map tile (likely connecting to another). It might help with navigation choices, such as if you should continue down a path or if you already see the end of it on the map.




> Is it possible to add possible pylons spawns like in turbohud?
> 
> Sent you some $$
> 
> Hope you continue to develop with new patches (if there are any)


Will do, and thanks.




> Edit : R12 WORKING, i repeat r12 working. I whas wrong


Sometimes it gets itself into a weird program state.. hard to debug. Restart of MapHack typically solves it.

----------


## Borbers

Hi enigma32,

is it possible to add the ancient/primal marker also on the items that lies on the ground or in the map with other colors?

----------


## thumsoul

Hi enigma, cool you are there this morning , 

So I never took the time to thank you for the free work done, it's cool. 

I don't necessarily have money for me so i cant make a donation, but I have several servers with a 10 000 passmark, so if you need a session for a personal git I will make a session for you without problem. 




> Sometimes it gets itself into a weird program state.. hard to debug. Restart of MapHack typically solves it.


yeah just restart the program its ok, somietime i forget r12 and is idling for fews hours lol or day 

Thank you again.

----------


## jpgaming262

Maybe the possible pylon spawn like in turbohud isn't needed.. It's just noise after all.

----------


## enigma32

> Hi enigma32,
> 
> is it possible to add the ancient/primal marker also on the items that lies on the ground or in the map with other colors?


I can probably add it to the map quite easily. I'll look into it.




> Hi enigma, cool you are there this morning , 
> 
> So I never took the time to thank you for the free work done, it's cool. 
> 
> I don't necessarily have money for me so i cant make a donation, but I have several servers with a 10 000 passmark, so if you need a session for a personal git I will make a session for you without problem. 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah just restart the program its ok, somietime i forget r12 and is idling for fews hours lol or day 
> ...


Thanks. No server needed  :Smile: 




> Maybe the possible pylon spawn like in turbohud isn't needed.. It's just noise after all.


Yea, I tried it yesterday, but it pops up pretty much everywhere inside a GRift. So I'm not sure what the benefit is.

----------


## Borbers

> I can probably add it to the map quite easily. I'll look into it.
> ...



thx enigma32.. would be nice..

----------


## Pe1a0

new game patch

----------


## DeeThree

2.6.1.50325 patch out, can't update symbol table

----------


## SeaDragon

Wait for KJ and Enigma to investigate it patiently :Smile:

----------


## constantino2019

hi god morning i need hacker version enigma.d3.map 86x

----------


## hViHO7dAeTf4



----------


## xblade2k7

> 


TROLL DETECTED

----------


## enigma32

For you desperate people. Might only work in single player. May show scenes on top of eachother. Will not show goblins nor chests properly. Probably a bunch of other issues as well. No need to report issues, I'm fully aware this doesn't work properly.
Attachment 61389

----------


## cyberknight

Heheheehe.... Winner... Winner.... You have correctly identified the loser Troll....xblade2k7.... lol.

----------


## gerald1978

tyvm i am deperate\

----------


## cadacha

Thank you for your work!

----------


## Slingshot1

Thanks for the work. It works, and there is some ghosting of maps. Someone joined my game and it continued to work

----------


## DysfunctionaI

Hahaha... I tried using it for like an hourish and had to stop. It works pretty well in single player, it occasionally shows the wrong map, but the right map is there too. But I tried in party and with every change of level, there was a chance it couldn't find my character, and showed the map based on a party members position. It made me downright sick, like nauseous lol.

Desperate times call for desperate measures  :Smile:

----------


## Neonexx

"status update: 
they obfuscated the area of the players so HUD does not work right now. 
I need more time." (turbohud)

Zitat: KillerJohn

----------


## titobzh

thx for you

----------


## enigma32

and now a more stable version  :Smile:  should have all features working again
enjoy!

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50325-x64-r1**
* updated for 2.6.1.50325.
* shows map marker for ancient items.*

----------


## FurryBeast

You are a God among mortals sir.

----------


## xblade2k7



----------


## Nator

Is there a lot more to fix for the THUD compared to your maphack ? 
Thanks

----------


## DysfunctionaI

Is this CPU usage real?!

----------


## FurryBeast

> Is this CPU usage real?!


Didn't notice anything out of the ordinary. Works very stable, spammed 4 man past few hours with it, did not notice any issues with cpu/memory. I had some CPU overload issues with couple of first releases on the previous patch so I do know how it feels like.

----------


## Kelii

when I turn on the enigma, I have information. "The use of this software breaks Blizzard EULA and may result in your accont getting banned. This software may also cause the game client to crash. Continue at your own risk."
It's normal if im doing something wrong?

----------


## Yawata

Thx a lot ! You are a beast  :Big Grin:

----------


## enigma32

> Is there a lot more to fix for the THUD compared to your maphack ? 
> Thanks


Yes.




> Is this CPU usage real?!


I hope it's a mirage  :Frown: 




> when I turn on the enigma, I have information. "The use of this software breaks Blizzard EULA and may result in your accont getting banned. This software may also cause the game client to crash. Continue at your own risk."
> It's normal if im doing something wrong?


It's normal.

----------


## Daarth#1985

[ deleted]

----------


## enigma32

lulwut? :P I see no disrespect. Not sure what lines you are reading in between  :Smile:

----------


## Daarth#1985

lol sorry I may have veered off topic in that middle paragraph slightly

you're doing great work, and so far it hasnt been too taxing on comp usage for me on the real.. 

plz feel free to delete it

----------


## Arafura

First off, thanks so much for getting a new version online so quickly! You're a true champ!
There is one thing I noticed:
- The map seems to be constantly adjusting, shaking whenever I move. It makes gameplay a little nauseating. Is that due to a certain setting I should switch off / switch to or is this a side effect of the new version?

----------


## DysfunctionaI

> First off, thanks so much for getting a new version online so quickly! You're a true champ!
> There is one thing I noticed:
> - The map seems to be constantly adjusting, shaking whenever I move. It makes gameplay a little nauseating. Is that due to a certain setting I should switch off / switch to or is this a side effect of the new version?


Are you using hax01 or r1 ?

The r1 download is posted on the first page now: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...3-maphack.html (Enigma.D3.MapHack)

If you're already using r1, then I'm curious to know if your "shaking" issue is caused by your CPU struggling to run enigma. I've heard a few people complain now, about the map being laggy. For me, I don't visually see the map lagging, but I definitely notice a drop in performance when I'm using enigma.

@engima32

Are there any tips or tricks we could do to lessen the load? I've tried setting process priority, haven't touched affinity.

----------


## Pitbandit

Heyo,
since I couldn't find anybody else encountering this issue... Why is it displaced over the UI and is there a possibility to fix it myself?

----------


## Eralex

The minimap starts to lag when opening a chest in the city. To fix this, you have to restart maphack - I did not find another solution.

----------


## Arafura

> Are you using hax01 or r1 ?
> 
> The r1 download is posted on the first page now: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...3-maphack.html (Enigma.D3.MapHack)
> 
> If you're already using r1, then I'm curious to know if your "shaking" issue is caused by your CPU struggling to run enigma. I've heard a few people complain now, about the map being laggy. For me, I don't visually see the map lagging, but I definitely notice a drop in performance when I'm using enigma.
> 
> @engima32
> 
> Are there any tips or tricks we could do to lessen the load? I've tried setting process priority, haven't touched affinity.


Yeah, I'm using R1, since I presume all other versions before the new one that was posted yesterday simply don't work. It might be a CPU load-issue, because I do feel the performance of D3 itself has dropped slightly and that might account for the map getting shaky.

----------


## paula2013

works perfect for me. good job and thank you enigma for your afford.
your the best. best greetings

----------


## enigma32

> First off, thanks so much for getting a new version online so quickly! You're a true champ!
> There is one thing I noticed:
> - The map seems to be constantly adjusting, shaking whenever I move. It makes gameplay a little nauseating. Is that due to a certain setting I should switch off / switch to or is this a side effect of the new version?





> Are you using hax01 or r1 ?
> 
> The r1 download is posted on the first page now: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...3-maphack.html (Enigma.D3.MapHack)
> 
> If you're already using r1, then I'm curious to know if your "shaking" issue is caused by your CPU struggling to run enigma. I've heard a few people complain now, about the map being laggy. For me, I don't visually see the map lagging, but I definitely notice a drop in performance when I'm using enigma.
> 
> @engima32
> 
> Are there any tips or tricks we could do to lessen the load? I've tried setting process priority, haven't touched affinity.


Reduce GPU load. The rendering framework I'm using (WPF) isn't very well optimized, so it ends up sending small work batches to the GPU, and waits for each one before being able to continue (or something like that). With Windows 10 it's possible to see how much GPU each process use in the task manager, very nice. I've found that closing excessive chrome tabs helps (somehow I always end up with multiple instances, 10+ tabs each). Lowering graphics settings in D3 also helps. Running windowed (fullscreen?) mode at a lower resolution should help, especially with 4K monitor.




> Heyo,
> since I couldn't find anybody else encountering this issue... Why is it displaced over the UI and is there a possibility to fix it myself?


It would seem that the aspect ratio isn't captured properly by the MapHack, causing it to be stretched out. May I ask what display mode you run with, and possibly resolution?




> The minimap starts to lag when opening a chest in the city. To fix this, you have to restart maphack - I did not find another solution.


Chest as in Stash right?

----------


## Eralex

> Chest as in Stash right?


Yes, Stash in city.

----------


## aet999

is it possible to do circles under elites just like in the TH?

----------


## Rainarch

> is it possible to do circles under elites just like in the TH?


Yes please, this is huge.

----------


## aet999

Yep especially for ilusionist.... please do that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eralex

Example lags when using a Stash. In the middle of the video, I restarted the maphack with an auto-script.

----------


## bournetofly

Is this program the same as TH? Memory-reading only?

----------


## durdurdur123

I've read some posts saying that their PC slowed down after using this tool.

Here's my report:

CPU usage (on rift with very high monsters density): maximum 55%.
Memory usage (on rift with very high monsters density): maximum 50% (D3 around 4.5 GB).
FPS (on rift with very high monsters density): always over 100.
Resolution: 2560x1440 / windowed (fullscreen) / all settings on high.

I haven't noticed any performance difference by using this tool.

Keep in mind that my computer hardware are at least 2 years old.
So those who complain probably got some software/drivers out of date or their PC is wooden (prolly 10 years old).

So, forum guests who would like to try this tool out and worry about their PC performance, I suggest you to ignore these posts and to try it out by yourself.

P.S. Thank you Enigma32 for this great tool.
P.S.2 Just a minor suggestion, trash mobs should be shown as dots on minimap and not like elites do. This 'd relax our little brain  :Smile:

----------


## Pitbandit

Hey Enigma, appreciate the help but fixed it just now.
Had it at 1680x1050 (recommended)
and switched it to 1920x1080. After that it worked fine

----------


## jpgaming262

thanks man

----------


## jockyy123

does it work now?

----------


## jpgaming262

> does it work now?


yes it's working

----------


## graphitey

Game crashes if I use enigma's MH in public bounties, or any game with other players. Tried 3 times in a row and all crashed within 5mins, usually when I tried to teleport to other maps. Tried doing solo bounties and didn't crash once.

----------


## enigma32

> Game crashes if I use enigma's MH in public bounties, or any game with other players. Tried 3 times in a row and all crashed within 5mins, usually when I tried to teleport to other maps. Tried doing solo bounties and didn't crash once.


Tried a full bounty in public game, worked just fine. However, sometimes D3 will freeze after a loading screen, mainly after entering a game. Sound will continue, but graphics are frozen, and I don't believe input is handled (casting skill should generate sound). Perhaps that's what you mean with crash. If so, this happens to me no matter if I'm running MH or not.

----------


## deathwolf11

i opened D3, ran Enigma D3 and its showing Waiting for D3 process

----------


## jpgaming262

> i opened D3, ran Enigma D3 and its showing Waiting for D3 process


you have to run it before D3 is open

----------


## rodneyme

thanks so much Enigma for both maphack and TurboHUD.

----------


## enigma32

> i opened D3, ran Enigma D3 and its showing Waiting for D3 process


Make sure D3 runs as 64-bit, otherwise MH will not find it. If you're doing some "run as specific user voodoo", then make sure MH runs as admin.




> you have to run it before D3 is open


Shouldn't matter. If it starts while D3 is just starting up, weird things might happen. But restarting MH should then fix it.

----------


## graphitey

> Tried a full bounty in public game, worked just fine. However, sometimes D3 will freeze after a loading screen, mainly after entering a game. Sound will continue, but graphics are frozen, and I don't believe input is handled (casting skill should generate sound). Perhaps that's what you mean with crash. If so, this happens to me no matter if I'm running MH or not.


The crash happens in two ways; the game just closes without any error, or the game shows a window with program not responding window.

The game also crashed just now without using enigma/thud in a private game, so you're right maybe this is something to do with the game instead. I'm not seeing any mention of crashes in D3 forums though, so it looks like only few players are experiencing this issue... weird.

----------


## jpgaming262

> Make sure D3 runs as 64-bit, otherwise MH will not find it. If you're doing some "run as specific user voodoo", then make sure MH runs as admin.
> 
> Shouldn't matter. If it starts while D3 is just starting up, weird things might happen. But restarting MH should then fix it.


So you can launch the mh even if D3 is already launched? Like thud in menus?

----------


## enigma32

> So you can launch the mh even if D3 is already launched? Like thud in menus?


I don't know what you mean with THUD, but I presume it works the same way. Can be started before D3, after D3, keep running while D3 is restarted etc.

----------


## burgaud

> Tried a full bounty in public game, worked just fine. However, sometimes D3 will freeze after a loading screen, mainly after entering a game. Sound will continue, but graphics are frozen, and I don't believe input is handled (casting skill should generate sound). Perhaps that's what you mean with crash. If so, this happens to me no matter if I'm running MH or not.


This is a vid driver issue.
What is your video card and driver version?

----------


## jpgaming262

Enigma, is it possible to add the feature to have exit in red and green for entrance? Just in greater rift would be great.

----------


## enigma32

> Enigma, is it possible to add the feature to have exit in red and green for entrance? Just in greater rift would be great.


Please elaborate on the issue because I see no value in such feature.

----------


## jpgaming262

> Please elaborate on the issue because I see no value in such feature.


Well I have been using your maphack and sometimes it's harder to see exit. I agree with entrance its useless to get it at green but for exit as red it's useless. Sometimes you are not sure if you are close to exit.

For now I am using turbohud because of that. I don't really need turbohud. A lot of the features I don't use.

It's hard to explain really unless you used turbohud. It seems that turbohud maphack let you know sooner if exit is nearby. In other words, it's easier to spot exit.

----------


## bloblynx

Any chance for having a (interchangeable) sound file added to play on each legendary/ancient drop ?

it wold help not missing out on drops off screen, or when running multiple instances of D3

----------


## LArcstix

Blizzard updated their game again, TH and Enigma no longer work until updated.

----------


## SAYTN

new patch map hack no work D:

----------


## jpgaming262

They are really trying to kill this game. It's already dead. Let's kill it more!

----------


## SeaDragon

A routine stability patch has been updated
And Razer Chroma supported

----------


## enigma32

Should have a version ready within 24 hours. So far I haven't seen anything I can't work around.

----------


## jpgaming262

> Should have a version ready within 24 hours. So far I haven't seen anything I can't work around.


Cool thanks

----------


## LArcstix

Appreciate it man!

----------


## hordelu

> Should have a version ready within 24 hours. So far I haven't seen anything I can't work around.



Thanks your efforts very much!!

----------


## ZielonyLudzik

Waiting for You Master

----------


## enigma32

> Should have a version ready within 24 hours. So far I haven't seen anything I can't work around.


Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649-x64-hax01**
* updated for 2.6.1.50649
* NOT FINISHED! EXPECT WEIRD THINGS TO HAPPEN!

*Ran into a slight issue... "solved" by treating pretty much everything except for items as monsters. This results in some peculiar map markers from time to time  :Smile:

----------


## Eusta

Seems doesn't work:

03:53:21.089602: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 50649, running 50649: Invalid access to memory location

Update: working after i restarted the game and started MapHack while i was in menu.

----------


## Aiste

Thank you very much for your work and getting error "Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 50649, running 50649: Invalid access to memory location"

Update: restarted the game launch while in the menu seem to get it going.

----------


## enigma32

> Seems doesn't work:
> 
> 03:53:21.089602: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 50649, running 50649: Invalid access to memory location
> 
> Update: working after i restarted the game and started MapHack while i was in menu.


I didn't expect any issues on this part.. guess I'll need to look into that as well, tomorrow.

----------


## Sno900

> I didn't expect any issues on this part.. guess I'll need to look into that as well, tomorrow.


Thanks for working on this man, I'm twitching here checking for updates every hour.  :Smile:

----------


## Bravenorth

Seems to work for me, atm

----------


## d2k2

can you make a git push ? ^^

----------


## dnr1

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649-x64-hax01**
> * updated for 2.6.1.50649
> * NOT FINISHED! EXPECT WEIRD THINGS TO HAPPEN!
> 
> *Ran into a slight issue... "solved" by treating pretty much everything except for items as monsters. This results in some peculiar map markers from time to time


ty man! season saved! didnt work at first but took some poking with a stick (restarting it a few times) but slowly seeing my flist log back in.

----------


## ZielonyLudzik

Pylon only problem

----------


## jpgaming262

Like someone pointed out, start the mh while in menu. It works fine for me.

----------


## OnehitB

Hey Enigma, would you consider adding dangerous skills to the hud? I Mostly miss the frozen skill HUD element. It would be super helpful.

----------


## Ducky11

Worked first go. No issues thus far.

----------


## Borbers

> Like someone pointed out, start the mh while in menu. It works fine for me.



not for me :-(
Have to wait that our MH-God will work on :-)

edit: after the feeled 1000st try i get it to work:

i just open MH, then battle-net and then start the game..in this order it will work at my pos..not every time but very often..

----------


## jpgaming262

> not for me :-(
> Have to wait that our MH-God will work on :-)
> 
> edit: after the feeled 1000st try i get it to work:
> 
> i just open MH, then battle-net and then start the game..in this order it will work at my pos..not every time but very often..


I did try my method again this morning. Launch D3 -> Launch MH in menu and it didn't work. It was looking for a D3 process.

I ended up doing what you did: Start mh -> Launch D3

----------


## ADV2015

Me, I can't get it started. I tried all the solutions you gave, but I still have the same message in the log.
I am warden protected, But I don't think it's doing anything. Since I was there before.




> 18:53:30.909174: Logging started.
> 18:53:31.585910: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 50649, running 50649: F064FB82-0DE9-4AA2-B50D-034600D64265
> 18:53:36.694197: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 50649, running 50649: F064FB82-0DE9-4AA2-B50D-034600D64265
> 18:53:41.928497: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 50649, running 50649: L?acc?s ? cet emplacement de la m?moire n?est pas valide
> 18:53:47.223180: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 50649, running 50649: L?acc?s ? cet emplacement de la m?moire n?est pas valide
> 18:53:52.483844: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 50649, running 50649: L?acc?s ? cet emplacement de la m?moire n?est pas valide
> ......


 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## enigma32

> Me, I can't get it started. I tried all the solutions you gave, but I still have the same message in the log.
> I am warden protected, But I don't think it's doing anything. Since I was there before.


Thanks! With this I can pinpoint where it fails (at least for you). Will see if french provokes it for me.

----------


## Justinian1480

> I didn't expect any issues on this part.. guess I'll need to look into that as well, tomorrow.


From what i understand, we are waiting on an updated build? The one posted yesterday doesnt show pylon spawn locations and a bunch of other issues, but i assume this is already known and being worked on?

Also when yellows are on ground they sometimes show up as a chest or as an ancient, but of course they are neither.

Thanks!!

----------


## scirocco72

Good job as usual  :Smile:

----------


## enigma32

For those with startup issues, please try this version and let me know if it solves it or not. If it doesn't, please give me some log.
Attachment 61883

----------


## ADV2015

> For those with startup issues, please try this version and let me know if it solves it or not. If it doesn't, please give me some log.
> Attachment 61883


Houuuu, directly attached !

I test it some GR and i bb to resume....

ty

----------


## ADV2015

Ok ! Work perfectly for the moment...
All functions tested...OK
Rift T13... OK
Grift... OK
Great thanks Eni..... bb if issues...

----------


## enigma32

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649-x64-r1*
* updated for *2.6.1.50649

*should be fully functional again

----------


## MLTrob86

Thanks for the quick update  :Smile:

----------


## diamond564

Excuse me，How to open health bar of the elite?

can i?

----------


## Nator

no, it's not turbohud

----------


## pmaer

Thanks a lot enigma :Wink:

----------


## zdizchu666

Everything is working fine exept it's getting laggy and starts to stutter in large maps wchich was not happening in previous versions

----------


## iamcck

can not show monster

----------


## ADV2015

ISSUE :

What is this wellow circle ?
Capture.JPG

----------


## jpgaming262

Could you add pylons?

edit: they seem to appear now since last release. Thanks

----------


## Norben

works fine, and I have made a donation with pleasure

thanks

----------


## durdurdur123

I did 500+ grifts today, no issues so far.

----------


## Nator

500+ ? gr 22?

----------


## Kiso

Thanks for the quick update, appreciate it!

----------


## bm206

The map is lagging as hell! Some friends have the same problem, others don't have the problem.

----------


## bm206

> The map is lagging as hell! Some friends have the same problem, others don't have the problem.


I solved the problem by changing Diablo preferences. Now works smooth.

----------


## Slingshot1

> I solved the problem by changing Diablo preferences. Now works smooth.


You want want to share the changes you made in case someone else experiences the same. It works fine for me, but others may be experiencing your lag.

----------


## bm206

Changed anti aliasing to off. Lagging is not gone at all but much netter.

----------


## SeaDragon

The logo is really interesting :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Probe87

Is the detection risk higher if i reveal the map?

----------


## enigma32

> Is the detection risk higher if i reveal the map?


No, I can't imagine that.

----------


## enigma32

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649-x64-r2**
* enables option for TTS (text to speech) callout of ancient/primal items dropped (no idea how well it works for non-english)*

----------


## LorteLars

I'm having an issue... When I start the .exe then it says "C:\...... The parameter is incorrect" or it says that I don't have permission to open it even though I should have
Anyone knows how to fix?

----------


## enigma32

> I'm having an issue... When I start the .exe then it says "C:\...... The parameter is incorrect" or it says that I don't have permission to open it even though I should have
> Anyone knows how to fix?


Like this? Fix The Parameter is Incorrect on External Hard Drive in Windows 10/8/7 - EaseUS

Sounds like a strange issue... maybe try download and unzip again. I just did, worked fine.
Or maybe you're clicking the *.exe.config* and it tries to open with a program you no longer have?

----------


## LorteLars

This fixed it somehow. Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Bober82

Hello
FOr multiboxing is bug , when i first time run enigma, 1 2 3 or 4 accounts using isboxer there is always first account bugged and cant hack diablo process , after restart its bak to work 
or its global problem for all ? 
second question is , can you add notification on main screen about legendary drop on ground so while playing normal rifts i can see what drop ? 
last question, can yu add one button to run 4 x enigma some like "find all diablo games and run one enigma for every diablo process ?

----------


## d3usgold

> Hello
> FOr multiboxing is bug , when i first time run enigma, 1 2 3 or 4 accounts using isboxer there is always first account bugged and cant hack diablo process , after restart its bak to work 
> or its global problem for all ? 
> second question is , can you add notification on main screen about legendary drop on ground so while playing normal rifts i can see what drop ? 
> last question, can yu add one button to run 4 x enigma some like "find all diablo games and run one enigma for every diablo process ?


yes if someone could help when i only play 1 screen it works fine when i load the other screens it stops showing map. when i open all and once and select process it loads but does nothing, am i missing something

log is spamming
Index was outside the bounds of the array.

----------


## getSchwifty

I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but what do I do to install the hack? Do I just put it in my D3 folder?

----------


## itsmylife

> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but what do I do to install the hack? Do I just put it in my D3 folder?


Do not put it into D3 folder. You can start it from everywhere.

----------


## enigma32

> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but what do I do to install the hack? Do I just put it in my D3 folder?


Unzip (all files) anywhere then run Enigma.D3.MapHack.exe (before or after D3 is running, doesn't matter).

----------


## Antikristus

What causes the mob dots to often appear as big pixelated mess? Restarting d3 sometimes fixes this, but it happens too often.

----------


## enigma32

> What causes the mob dots to often appear as big pixelated mess? Restarting d3 sometimes fixes this, but it happens too often.


It doesn't sound like anything I've seen, so no idea.

----------


## banshek77

Maybe you are missing a dependency

----------


## getSchwifty

TY for the replies guys. So it's safe to assume this still works and is UD?

----------


## Antikristus

> It doesn't sound like anything I've seen, so no idea.


This is what I mean.
https://i.imgur.com/hJm4Wey.png

----------


## enigma32

> TY for the replies guys. So it's safe to assume this still works and is UD?


As long as the version number matches D3.




> This is what I mean.
> https://i.imgur.com/hJm4Wey.png


That looks normal, no pixelation. Each circle size is supposed to relate to monster size (perhaps useless).

----------


## Antikristus

> As long as the version number matches D3.
> 
> That looks normal, no pixelation. Each circle size is supposed to relate to monster size (perhaps useless).


It's usually small dots (good) with rarity colors but sometimes this happens and it's annoying.

----------


## gumber

Giving this a go now.

Solid, works exactly as intended, shot ya a thanks too, dont know what that means for ya on this forum, but i appreciate your work and efforts. Thank you.

----------


## Beast1221

Any chances to get 32bit version ? ;p

----------


## johnbl

> Any chances to get 32bit version ? ;p


As you can see, no. ([C#] Enigma.D3)

----------


## rasm7394

how can i make it detect my d3?

----------


## MrOne

> how can i make it detect my d3?


Diablo must be in 64bit (check in launcher what version you use), always run Diablo first, try run MapHack as Administrator

----------


## enigma32

Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649-x64-**r3
** enables option to show a ray (line) to ancient (and primal) items on the ground
* enables option to show skill cooldown

----------


## MrOne

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649-x64-**r3
> ** enables option to show a ray (line) to ancient (and primal) items on the ground
> * enables option to show skill cooldown


Nice changes, ill check them today  :Wink:

----------


## enigma32

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649-x64-**r3
> ** enables option to show a ray (line) to ancient (and primal) items on the ground
> * enables option to show skill cooldown


* fixes performance issue for when inventory or stash is open

I forgot to mention this one

----------


## MrOne

Line to item - OK
Cooldown numer - OK but it could be better centered  :Wink:

----------


## MrOne

There is an issue with cooldown feature
1) Run skill with long cooldown
2) Leave game to menu - there is still cooldown numer
3) Make new game - there is still cooldown numer
4) Hit skill again - number does not change

As in this gif: Imgur

----------


## enigma32

> There is an issue with cooldown feature
> 1) Run skill with long cooldown
> 2) Leave game to menu - there is still cooldown numer
> 3) Make new game - there is still cooldown numer
> 4) Hit skill again - number does not change
> 
> As in this gif: Imgur


Please try this version, should also make the cooldown on primary/secondary buttons centered as well. Attachment 62730

----------


## enigma32

Oh, a patch... I haven't tried yet, but I expect 2.6.1.51663 to break the MapHack.

----------


## Daarth#1985

didnt try latest but .50649 doesnt, hear th is down too

----------


## borsk226106

You very cool/ Russia with you

----------


## BossManAdrostos

> Oh, a patch... I haven't tried yet, but I expect 2.6.1.51663 to break the MapHack.


just tested. yea it seems the patch that just went live broke thud entirely, and enigma maphack for now.

----------


## bloblynx

thx for your work and the update, especially the TTS option so I get some sort of acoustic heads-up on acient/primal drops.. 

could you enable that option for goblins and/or basic (non-ancient) legendaries/sets as well?

didn't see a new update going live since I used to start up D3 without the launcher.. not sure they deployed it on EU servers already anyway,

at least for now I can still use the old 50649 on EU for solo play..
€: ok now on restart i got the pop-up that a new version is available.. but I'm not forced to update (yet), old build still works (limited player pool ofc tho I guess)

----------


## caqoon

Mine is stuck on waiting for a D3 process

----------


## spybreak

Me too. Stuck on waiting for a D3 Process.

----------


## Indecency

> Me too. Stuck on waiting for a D3 Process.


It's down right now and needs to be updated.

----------


## owen654321

> It's down right now and needs to be updated.


I'm a programmer and I know the basics of the PE header layout, code pages, etc, and I can use windbg to get addresses, method names, global symbols, etc. What I would really, really appreciate is if Enigma or someone with the knowledge could spread the technical know-how about how they are fetching the guids to look for in the SymbolPatcher, or for that matter, how they know that calling the method at the ImageBase + DataSegment.MemoryManager can be used to create a SmallObjectCache. For instance, how was it discovered that there should be a guid/tag to confirm if you invoke the method at memory location "MemoryContext.Current.ImageBase + SymbolTable.Current.DataSegment.MemoryManager" that reads "D26D4257-778C-449E-A50A-C7B068FB8C85"? What hint did you have that the last version's memory manager was located at address "0x0239BAE0"? And did you just take the first RDATA segment address to get the base DataSegment address of "0x141AF1000"? 

From what I can tell, looking through the Diablo III64.dmp file, I'm not quite sure how these guids/tags/checks are being deduced (nor how the memory manager is being located, although I see plenty of heap allocation methods from the process dump, etc.). Is there a trick that you're willing to share so that if something were to happen to Enigma, his legacy could be carried on? I have very useful plugins and additions to Enigma's basic software and I'd like to share it very much, but if the entire community has to wait for the neurons inside Enigma's genius brain to fire up (and there's no backup), it makes me really nervous to release anything knowing I don't have the means or knowledge to fix it if Engima is not around.

If you can't help directly, are there any hints, books, or articles you could point me to? I could seriously help out this community by submitting pull requests - if I could figure out how you are figuring these things out!  :Smile:

----------


## lovehc

Well played Blizzard, almost got us!! 

xD

----------


## lovehc

> It's down right now and needs to be updated.


Well played Blizzard, almost got us!!

xD

----------


## owen654321

> out off date :\


Please update me then. Back in my day I used BlackIce (teenage years). At Microsoft we used windbg due to being able to bend it to your will, do things like pinned object/memory leak analysis, etc. What are the tools I should be using now? : ) S'il vous plait, et merci!

----------


## enigma32

> Please update me then. Back in my day I used BlackIce (teenage years). At Microsoft we used windbg due to being able to bend it to your will, do things like pinned object/memory leak analysis, etc. What are the tools I should be using now? : ) S'il vous plait, et merci!


I'm pretty sure the comment has nothing to do with yours and more with MapHack being out of date (not supporting current D3 patch).

Personally, I've never attached a debugger to D3. I do static analysis with IDA and exploratory memory reading. Anyways, wrong thread for that.

----------


## enigma32

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.*51663*-x64-*r1
> ** updated for *2.6.1.51663*


It works on my machine

----------


## Feel_Good

ty for the fast update  :Smile:

----------


## d3lak

Will test as soon as I'm home from work!

----------


## taotse

I have not tested it thoroughly but it seems that for now it works well, thx

----------


## knight84

hello, enigma, 


first thx for your fast working, but 

it is attached to d3 at my pc, but it shows nothing

----------


## saikm

thx
It works on my machine too

----------


## ak47.mobil

hi,

not working here. its attached to d3, log says something with : Index out of array area
any ideas?

cheers

----------


## knight84

here also, i am sad  :Frown:

----------


## Levithan

> It works on my machine


Worked on second try. 
First try log spammed out of index.

If you need any information like region, windows version, language settings what ever. just say what you need

----------


## kornjaca-99

Working at first try  :Big Grin: 
Thanx!

----------


## enigma32

I'll try to get it fixed tomorrow.
I added a poll to the thread to see how common the issue is. Please give feedback  :Smile:  Looks like the choice cannot be changed, so try it for a while first.

----------


## d3lak

Works for me

----------


## DHCPconfig

heck yeah boy
1523096251360.png

----------


## Slingshot1

Not working for me - "Index was outside the bounds of Array"

I am running a 2K monitor WIndowed(Fullscreen) at 2560x1440p - could that be causing it?

----------


## vidlo

Works for me

----------


## aaa111952

Doesn't work for me(( 
Restarted maphack and diablo several times. Only "Waiting for a D3 process..."

----------


## afrojax

@enigma 


ty so mutch

----------


## somanoske

Very thank you ! you're the master

----------


## Lautiara

Sorry, I voted the poll before try the new version of Enigma and it works on my pc. Thanks a lot! :-)

----------


## kororo

error.JPG getting error also

----------


## owen654321

@enigma 

I hope everyone realizes just what a master you are. I spent 7 hours in IDA last night and figured out about 1/10th of what you've already put together. Some of it I would have just never figured out (or had the patience for). I hope everyone knows just how much work and effort is involved. Heck, I'm going to make my first (ever) online donation (and that's saying a lot - let's just say I'm over 40-ish). Please look for a large donation from me shortly. Seriously.

Again, words can't express how appreciative I am. I kid not, Blizzard should be paying you, because they'd have a lot fewer players without the existence of turbohud and the programmers (like myself - I'll be releasing something shortly based on your framework - it's long overdue, I've selfishly used it for well over a year without sharing...) Seriously, they should be paying you for enabling Diablo 3 to retain players and keep up interest. I know I would've stopped playing long ago if it weren't for your framework, and I hear the same echoed everywhere in one way or another ("not worth it without turbohud/ros-bot/fill-in-name-of-software-based-off-your-work"). I know turbohud is seen as a thing in-and-of-itself (as it should be - killerjohn has put in a sht*ton of work), but then again, your framework makes it ALL possible. I hope ros-bot eventually donates a portion of what they make to you, and every other D3-related software out there that is dependent on YOU to continue on the legacy. Anyway, look for a donation from me - it is just a small token of my gratitude. Thanks again for basically keeping D3 having players (seriously man!)

… okay, and how long did it take you to figure out this? and how?! how???

var pd = ctx.DataSegment.ObjectManager.PlayerDataManager.First(x => x.HeroClass == HeroClass.None);
var pk = 0xbc407c66 ^ pd.ActorID;
var f1 = (Func<ulong, ulong>)((c) => c ^ (ulong)pk);

----------


## mibufo3

e un po instabile nei varchi maggiori più definizione dei puntini dei mostri troppo sfocati volevo fare il downgrade ma ho messo si agli agg. e no alle patch future non fullscreen Windows mode

----------


## LuckyGob

Nice program! I really like it.
I wanted to make a question, if it is possible to show Rainbow Goblins in the map?

----------


## Malacai

_Local Actor Ready
Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs._

Don't work

----------


## darkjoy

> Not working for me - "Index was outside the bounds of Array"
> 
> 
> I am running a 2K monitor WIndowed(Fullscreen) at 2560x1440p - could that be causing it?


Not working for me. Same problem, same resolution.

00:12:08.631371: Local Actor Ready
00:12:08.636877: Index was outside the bounds of the array.

----------


## Borbers

not work:

06:12:14.529325: Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs.
06:12:14.549661: Local Actor Ready

----------


## Norben51

Thank you for this fine work. you are the greatest. i must donate for this

----------


## luoliyua

thank you` good job~

----------


## ib0t112

It's working here. Welcome to her0 status in my book Enigma!

----------


## Yawata

Thanks a lot you save the game once again ! ;D

----------


## bloblynx

any hints so far, why it seems to be working with latest .51663 build for some people,
and doesn't work for others?`

here, it doesn't..
(green, 'attached' to D3 but no visuals/sound,
log just spamming " 10:06:26.026838: Local Actor Ready
10:06:26.026838: Index was outside the bounds of the array." as well..)

running D3/enigma mh as admin/non-admin doesn't seem to change anything. (I remember this has once been an issue in the past)
Win 10 x64 v1803 with latest updates, nvidia 398.11, D3 build 51663 EU servers..

----------


## thomson2012

Thank You so much!!!!! Awesome work. Works for me

----------


## Leo07

Thx, works fine!

----------


## enigma32

> any hints so far, why it seems to be working with latest .51663 build for some people,
> and doesn't work for others?


I've made some assumptions regarding some "randomness" that might not hold up.




> … okay, and how long did it take you to figure out this? and how?! how???
> 
> var pd = ctx.DataSegment.ObjectManager.PlayerDataManager.First(x => x.HeroClass == HeroClass.None);
> var pk = 0xbc407c66 ^ pd.ActorID;
> var f1 = (Func<ulong, ulong>)((c) => c ^ (ulong)pk);


Attachment 62771

----------


## titobzh

thx for the job

----------


## bloblynx

okay, so I installed d3/enigma on my old backup pc,

and there, newest patch works out of the box with latest enigma release (r1) ...

odd. I got no clue whats preventing it to work on my main PC.. same game/enigma settings.

----------


## xblade2k7

works fine for me. Thanks

----------


## scirocco72

> okay, so I installed d2/enigma on my old backup pc,
> 
> and there, newest patch works out of the box with latest enigma release (r1) ...
> 
> odd. I got no clue whats preventing it to work on my main PC.. same game/enigma settings.


Exactly the same for me  :Frown:  work on job computer / doesnt work on my main pc while usually it worked  :Frown:

----------


## mois

yes works but the mh overlay has some delays

thx for the work enigma  :Cool:

----------


## Borbers

15:42:07.934890: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 51663, running 51663: Das angegebene Argument liegt außerhalb des gültigen Wertebereichs.
15:42:12.994070: Could not update symbol table, optimized for patch 51663, running 51663: AF1A0A69-8A18-4CB0-9A78-705CEB17DE21

this appears if i start MH before D3..
in other start-order alway what i post at first post this side..

----------


## arfaaa

14:53:17.580148: Local Actor Ready
14:53:17.581148: Value does not fall within the expected range.

14:53:18.889761: Local Actor Ready
14:53:18.890763: Index was outside the bounds of the array.


can anyone haaalp?

----------


## Ashikaga

16:58:51.349651: Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs.
16:58:51.357668: Local Actor Ready
16:58:51.369663: Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs.
16:58:51.371656: Local Actor Ready
16:58:51.373665: Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs.
16:58:51.381673: Local Actor Ready
16:58:51.391667: Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs.
16:58:51.392668: Local Actor Ready
16:58:51.394661: Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs.
16:58:51.402662: Local Actor Ready
16:58:51.404664: Logging stopped.

Same errors for me. German D3 client/same with english cleint, german Win 10 (17134.165)

----------


## Yawata

Enigma is work perfect here

----------


## thumsoul

_message edited_

----------


## tasdingo007

> Enigma.D3.MapHack-*2.6.1.50649-x64-**r3
> ** enables option to show a ray (line) to ancient (and primal) items on the ground
> * enables option to show skill cooldown


Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

where can i dl it? says that when i click on link :S

----------


## enigma32

*Theory:*
There's an algorithm part of the encryption that is dynamically generated or selected, based on some (undetermined) machine environment variable.
Based on the algorithms I've seen generated, it looked to consist of 2 parts, one being constant. For those of you where this is true, MapHack and TH will work.
For those where it's actually not constant, and perhaps has a 3rd part, it will not decrypt values properly, resulting in access attempts to items that does not exist (index error).

For those of you where it works, enjoy. For everyone else, hang in there.

----------


## knight84

hmmm maybe an new installation of diablo can help ?

----------


## bloblynx

> *Theory:*
> There's an algorithm part of the encryption that is dynamically generated or selected, based on some (undetermined) machine environment variable.
> Based on the algorithms I've seen generated, it looked to consist of 2 parts, one being constant. For those of you where this is true, MapHack and TH will work.
> For those where it's actually not constant, and perhaps has a 3rd part, it will not decrypt values properly, resulting in access attempts to items that does not exist (index error).
> 
> For those of you where it works, enjoy. For everyone else, hang in there.


hmm, interesting.. since I got no clue and don't know anything about all this, here's what I did meanwhile (and I got it to work again somehow)  :Wink: 

PC1: Win 10 v1803 b17134.191 enigma 50649 r3 / D3 still on old 50649 too (enigma working)
PC1: enigma 51663 r1 / D3 fully patched / (index out of bounds of array)

PC2: enigma 51663 r1 / D3 patched to current (was on some old 2.6.1.49xx build before) Win 10 left on older v1703 > (enigma working, no index error loop)
updated Win 10 to same version/build as PC1, D3/enigma still working

put the disk from PC2 into PC1, boot PC1 win and enigma/d3 from PC2 disk no longer working.
on the PC1 hardware, booted the PC2 disk with it's own win/d3/enigma install.. still not working anymore.

thought, okay so then it's hardware related, but remembered that both PC1 and PC2 are using different AV software solutions..

on PC1 which I got never to work with 51663 r1, uninstalled and reinstalled Bitdefender 2019.. now it all of a sudden works..
tried it even though I thought it's gonna make no sense/difference, but thats when D3/enigma started working again, no idea if its coincidence or not..

----------


## thumsoul

Hi all, 

Thx for this update enigma32  :Smile: 

Hope my intervention is not useless, but i recommend to block toes acces : 

https://images2.imgbox.com/2b/54/3530HBcm_o.png

https://images2.imgbox.com/b4/f5/oVVKiFDK_o.png

https://images2.imgbox.com/2a/a6/VtIViyIv_o.png

Regards.

----------


## scirocco72

Can you explain to do it ?

----------


## knight84

so y blocked bnet in the firewall, and enigma works ?

----------


## enigma32

For someone where it attaches to process, but then fails to show anything in game, please run this version and go to the new Debug tab to generate some information for me.
Send it to me in a PM or a link to pastebin (unlisted/private). Not sure if it might contain sensitive information.
Attachment 62808

*This version does not fix anything!* It just adds this extra information that might help me solve the problem.

----------


## Stockei1309

Sent the debug message.

----------


## Borbers

sent, but the "normal" Log is now lil piece changed then before:

repeating this:

16:29:10.695366: Local Actor Ready
16:29:10.695366: System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Der Index war außerhalb des Arraybereichs.
bei Enigma.D3.MapHack.Minimap.GetLocalPlayerACD(MemoryContext ctx)
bei Enigma.D3.MapHack.Minimap.Update(MemoryContext ctx)

----------


## enigma32

Thanks! Should be enough. I'll let you know if I need more info.

----------


## enigma32

> For someone where it attaches to process, but then fails to show anything in game, please run this version and go to the new Debug tab to generate some information for me.
> Send it to me in a PM or a link to pastebin (unlisted/private). Not sure if it might contain sensitive information.
> 
> 
> *This version does not fix anything!* It just adds this extra information that might help me solve the problem.


This one however might fix it. Please let me know if it does or doesn't.

----------


## Borbers

doesn'*t work..

----------


## Stockei1309

Doesnt work for me as well.

----------


## enigma32

> doesn'*t work..


Found a mistake.
This one works perhaps?  :Smile:

----------


## dr_m

> Found a mistake.
> This one works perhaps? 
> Attachment 62810


Ok this one works!  :Smile:  It's alive! Thank you!

----------


## Borbers

yyipppieyeah.. work..
i fall to my knees..

----------


## ak47.mobil

fuck you hell yes^^ it works

sry for my words

----------


## WindForcer

> Found a mistake.
> This one works perhaps? 
> Attachment 62810


Sadly this one shows Waiting for D3 process...

----------


## Stockei1309

Works - @windforcer -> try using as administrator.

----------


## knight84

thx enigma  :Smile: )) y are like god  :Big Grin:

----------


## enigma32

> Sadly this one shows Waiting for D3 process...





> Works - @windforcer -> try using as administrator.


if that doesn't help, let me know what you get in the Log tab.

----------


## WindForcer

Trying to be helpful, please dont see as complaining...

Run as administrator or not as administrator, no difference. 
Starting maphack after in game vs starting before launching D3, no difference.
Log not showing anything
Disabled malware bytes, no difference

D3.jpg

----------


## aaa111952

Started hax03 (several times) as administrator while ingame.
Only "Waiting for a D3 process..."
Log is:
20:35:27.663898: Logging started.
20:35:27.729961: Could not find any process.
20:35:28.735622: Could not find any process.
20:35:29.740906: Could not find any process.... etc.

----------


## arfaaa

> if that doesn't help, let me know what you get in the Log tab.


18:53:50.353119: System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
at Enigma.D3.MapHack.Minimap.GetLocalPlayerACD(MemoryContext ctx)
at Enigma.D3.MapHack.Minimap.Update(MemoryContext ctx)

EDIT

i just unizipped the mh onto dekstop not a folder and it worked?

----------


## Slingshot1

Queue up Beethoven's "Ode to Joy" - it now works! Many thanks @Enigma32

----------


## Mokate

Says it's attached but nothing is visible in game is there fix for that problem thank you

----------


## Borbers

> Trying to be helpful, please dont see as complaining...
> 
> Run as administrator or not as administrator, no difference. 
> Starting maphack after in game vs starting before launching D3, no difference.
> Log not showing anything
> Disabled malware bytes, no difference
> 
> D3.jpg


in my .zip the files are younger then in yours:

your 10:19 AM and in mine 19:13 PM

??

----------


## vybz

it says attached to d3 but in game it doesnt Show anything on my map....


heres what my log says:

20:00:30.476018: Logging started.
20:00:37.279350: Removing Map Item 2043413158
20:00:44.292988: Removing Map Item 2043478693
20:00:45.363361: Removing Map Item 2006974624
20:00:45.363862: Removing Inventory Item 2006974624
20:00:45.364363: Removing Stash Item 2006974624
20:00:45.365867: Removing Map Item 2007302309
20:00:45.366870: Removing Inventory Item 2007302309
20:00:45.367874: Removing Stash Item 2007302309
20:00:45.370881: Removing Map Item 2007367846
20:00:45.374389: Removing Inventory Item 2007367846
20:00:45.375393: Removing Stash Item 2007367846
20:00:45.375896: Removing Map Item 2007957679
20:00:45.376395: Removing Inventory Item 2007957679
20:00:45.376901: Removing Stash Item 2007957679
20:00:45.377398: Removing Map Item 2008023216
20:00:45.377900: Removing Inventory Item 2008023216
20:00:45.378408: Removing Stash Item 2008023216
20:00:45.387925: Removing Map Item 2008088753
20:00:45.389931: Removing Inventory Item 2008088753
20:00:45.393441: Removing Stash Item 2008088753
20:00:45.393942: Removing Map Item 2008154290
20:00:45.394443: Removing Inventory Item 2008154290
20:00:45.394945: Removing Stash Item 2008154290
20:00:45.396449: Removing Map Item 2006909087
20:00:45.626059: Removing Map Item 2044986002
20:00:45.735350: Removing Map Item 2043871903
20:00:45.736352: Removing Map Item 2043806368
20:00:45.736855: Removing Map Item 2043740833
20:00:45.738358: Removing Map Item 2043675298
20:00:46.293351: Removing Map Item 2043347623
20:00:47.961059: Removing Map Item 2043216553
20:00:48.294139: Removing Map Item 2043282088
20:00:48.955230: Removing Map Item 2044527257
20:00:48.956736: Removing Map Item 2042823342
20:00:48.958741: Removing Map Item 2042561206
20:00:49.275081: Removing Map Item 2044002974
20:00:49.285109: Removing Map Item 2043937446
20:00:50.620528: Removing Map Item 2046624438
20:00:51.761592: Removing Map Item 2044330650
20:00:51.789036: Removing Map Item 2044265125
20:00:51.790569: Removing Map Item 2044396202
20:00:52.129020: Removing Map Item 2045247647
20:00:52.290449: Adding (item) 2046952106
20:00:52.414781: Removing Map Item 2046821037
20:00:52.618321: Removing Map Item 2046558878
20:00:52.618859: Removing Map Item 2046493350
20:00:52.619826: Removing Map Item 2046427822
20:00:52.933431: Removing Map Item 2046362265
20:00:52.934434: Removing Map Item 2046231208
20:00:52.936439: Removing Map Item 2046296755
20:00:53.265329: Removing Map Item 2047410854
20:00:53.638396: Removing Map Item 2045313189
20:00:53.640370: Removing Map Item 2045378726
20:00:53.640870: Removing Map Item 2045117072
20:00:53.641371: Removing Map Item 2045903521
20:00:53.643378: Removing Map Item 2047214248
20:00:53.940705: Adding Scene - sid:1997471752 ssid:2013724851 sno:0001C94E
20:00:53.990331: Removing Map Item 2047476397
20:00:53.991336: Removing Map Item 2047148723
20:00:54.277064: Removing Map Item 2047083166
20:00:54.277564: Removing Map Item 2047017646
20:00:54.615994: Removing Map Item 2048262824
20:00:55.603257: Removing Map Item 2048524447
20:00:55.604233: Removing Map Item 2048328345

----------


## Borbers

@vybz: shorten your post plz..

----------


## darkjoy

Nice, this is working now after using the Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.51663-x64-hax03.zip !

----------


## enigma32

> Trying to be helpful, please dont see as complaining...
> 
> Run as administrator or not as administrator, no difference. 
> Starting maphack after in game vs starting before launching D3, no difference.
> Log not showing anything
> Disabled malware bytes, no difference
> 
> Attachment 62811


Nothing shown even if you wait a few seconds? It should retry every 5 seconds at least, unless it gets stuck at something... but I'm not sure what that would be.




> Started hax03 (several times) as administrator while ingame.
> Only "Waiting for a D3 process..."
> Log is:
> 20:35:27.663898: Logging started.
> 20:35:27.729961: Could not find any process.
> 20:35:28.735622: Could not find any process.
> 20:35:29.740906: Could not find any process.... etc.


Since you've tried with admin, then the only explanation is that you're running D3 as 32-bit (not finding any process named "Diablo III*64*"). Follow instructions in first post, but the *opposite*, the box named "Launch 32-bit client (instead of 64-bit)" should *not* be checked.




> 18:53:50.353119: System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.
> at Enigma.D3.MapHack.Minimap.GetLocalPlayerACD(MemoryContext ctx)
> at Enigma.D3.MapHack.Minimap.Update(MemoryContext ctx)
> 
> EDIT
> 
> i just unizipped the mh onto dekstop not a folder and it worked?


Sometimes it helps to restart MH. At startup, it looks for some data structures in memory by pattern matching, but if these later move.. then MH will not work properly.

----------


## thehehe

Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.51663-x64-hax03.zip 

this one works!!! thank you so much!

----------


## enigma32

> it says attached to d3 but in game it doesnt Show anything on my map....
> 
> 
> heres what my log says:
> 
> 20:00:30.476018: Logging started.
> 20:00:37.279350: Removing Map Item 2043413158
> 20:00:44.292988: Removing Map Item 2043478693
> 20:00:45.363361: Removing Map Item 2006974624
> ...


Restart MH doesn't help? The log messages seem fine enough.
Has it worked in previous versions of D3?





> in my .zip the files are younger then in yours:
> 
> your 10:19 AM and in mine 19:13 PM
> 
> ??


the magic of time zones

----------


## vybz

restarted mpahack several times now ... as admin as well as not as admin... no difference.... doesnt seem to work for me

havent tried it with other versions.... first time i try it

----------


## scirocco72

> @vybz: shorten your post plz..



iT WORK FINALLY YYYYYYYYYYYY

----------


## enigma32

> restarted mpahack several times now ... as admin as well as not as admin... no difference.... doesnt seem to work for me
> 
> havent tried it with other versions.... first time i try it


ok, is this true?
*Can't see anything on the minimap?
Make sure game runs in Windowed mode, either Windowed or Windowed (Fullscreen).*

----------


## vybz

it seems restarting D3 helped somehow.... it works perfectly fine now. thank you

----------


## BJNasty

OMG it works... thank you for doing this!

PS - Can you please tell KillerJohn so he can add?  :Smile:

----------


## arfaaa

> Says it's attached but nothing is visible in game is there fix for that problem thank you


try unraring the download onto desktop then run enigma

----------


## aaa111952

> Since you've tried with admin, then the only explanation is that you're running D3 as 32-bit (not finding any process named "Diablo III64"). Follow instructions in first post, but the opposite, the box named "Launch 32-bit client (instead of 64-bit)" should not be checked.


Yes, after unchecking 32-bit hax03 begins work with full overlay.
It's great, Enigma ty very much! ))

----------


## Borbers

> Restart MH doesn't help? The log messages seem fine enough.
> Has it worked in previous versions of D3?
> 
> 
> 
> the magic of time zones


hours yes, minutes not or??

----------


## WindForcer

> hours yes, minutes not or??


The zip file extracted on my computer in my time zone and time stamped the files at the date and time I extracted them. Sorry for the confusion. I included the screen shot as a way to show I was running the newest release, didnt work out so well...

----------


## t_theX

thanks for the work Enigma!

----------


## enigma32

> hours yes, minutes not or??


I completely missed the difference in minutes  :Smile:  I guess my brain is exhausted.

----------


## ak47.mobil

hi

everthing works fine, sometimes got only to restart. but have really hard lags

cheers

----------


## MrGreenV9

Hi all.

I'm new her and want to Say Thank You for your big work Enigma.

As old D3 player, I am grateful for tools thats You and KillerJohn build .

Thanks to yours hard work Diablo is my favorite game .

Thanks and good luck for future .

----------


## kororo

yehey...map is working now..thank you enigma...
hopefully thud will be working also soon.

----------


## VILOGITY

Yes this works !

----------


## darkjoy

While it does work, it has some major issue with "lag?" .. or freezing, stuttering or something. THUD is much more smooth, Enigma feels like it's always lagging a bit.

----------


## Malacai

Enigma.D3.MapHack-2.6.1.51663-x64-hax03

This Version works fine now - the first Version did not work. Maybe this Information helps to find out something^^ Thanks for your work on it!!

----------


## Mokate

Changed to window fullscreen satrted working.

----------


## Ashikaga

Thanks for your hard work on the tool!
Greats from europe/germany

----------


## crazycheetah

Amazing as always. Thanks Enigma!

----------


## enigma32

> While it does work, it has some major issue with "lag?" .. or freezing, stuttering or something. THUD is much more smooth, Enigma feels like it's always lagging a bit.


Yea, the UI framework I use isn't very efficient (high CPU and GPU usage).. Using lower settings in D3 should help, but might not be desireable.

----------


## kmckowan

I love this for the text to speak for ancient and primals!

----------


## bloblynx

> I love this for the text to speak for ancient and primals!


I do too, also because it's still tiny and easier to use/configure than THUD (which has tons of possibilities, but I don't need them)

for that matter used to use FK for easy multibox support and drop-sound customization ,
but after no updates for like 2 seasons it has now been officially put on hold recently, and source remains private for now.

What I miss here though, is the option to get sound alert for Non-Ancients/Primals as well (eg. in normal rifts)

and the option to automatically disable TTS / sound alert for Grifts and if you manually drop items in town.

Reason: when 4x-multiboxing D3 on occasion, it can get troublesome to keep track of drops on non-main chars,

TTS enabled for some sort of acoustic alert is helping,

but overlapping drop-alert anouncements in Grifts is a bit messy and quite loud,
if it happens all at the same time,
especially if you forget to disable TTS for alts manually and drop something in town  :Wink: 

anyway, thx for enigma mh again.

----------


## TiBBERz

Great release works like a charm no lag nor spikes, For some reason this works for me but THUD doesn't.

----------


## d3lak

What was the TLDR fix Enigma?

----------


## Borbers

@enigma: deleted all?? repository joined today??
got you hacked??

----------

